# Das war eine gute Idee mit dem Schwimmteich



## Rhz69 (31. Juli 2019)

So sah es aus, bevor wir angefangen haben. Es war heiss, der Rasen war zum zweiten mal in 3 Jahren völlig im Eimer.
Dank eines neuen Spatens und einem (manchmal) fleissigen Helfer haben wir dann losgelegt.
 
Anfang Dezember noch Teichfolie verlegen ist keine gute Idee. Aber seit Anfang April ist der Teich befüllt und inzwischen wächst auch etwas.
 

Ziel war ein Schwimmteich ohne viel Technik, er muss auch nicht klar wie ein Bergsee sein.
Wir haben hier relativ weiches Wasser mit wenig Phosphat und Nitratbelastung. Ich kämpfe damit das meine Unterwasserpflanzen nicht so richtig wollen.
Ich bin Chemiker und arbeite lieber an den Wasserwerten, als dass ich mir einen Filter einbaue.

In den letzten heissen Wochen waren wir eigentlich jeden Tag Baden und einer sagt immer: " Das war aber eine gute Idee...."


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2019)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> und einer sagt immer: " Das war aber eine gute Idee...."


Stimmt


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Aug. 2019)

Ja, Du hast recht, einen Teich zu haben ist ein echtes Glück! Ich sag mir das schon seit Jahren


----------



## nuggeterbse (1. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Rhz69
So etwas ist schon lange mein Traum. Habe bis jetzt aber auch noch keinen Platz dafür, da ein __ Ahorn auf dem Rasen steht................habe mich von daher auch noch nicht näher mit diesem Thema befaßt.
Allerdings, wenn die Kinder aus dem Haus ( kein Standpool mehr ), und mir die Decke auf den Kopf fällt, könnte ich ja mal anfangen......
Deshalb, funktioniert so ein recht kleiner Schwimmteich ohne großartige Technik?
Ich bin neugierig. Halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden.
LG Michi


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Vielen Dank für die freundlichen Kommentare. Grade in den letzten Wochen war es ja sehr heiss bei uns. Eine ganze Woche fast 40 °C. Vor einem Jahr hätten wir dann drinnen gesessen, jetzt steht die Hitze nicht mehr so im Garten und man geht einfach immer mal wieder rein in den Teich. Nach der Arbeit ist das auch ganz klasse.
 Seit einer kurzen Algenblüte am Anfang war der Teich eigentlich klar. Bei der Hitze dann nicht mehr so ganz, jetzt wird es aber schon wieder besser. 
 Man muss natürlich auch die Erwartungshaltung anpassen. Der Teich ist 1,25 m tief. Wenn ich meine Füsse am Boden sehen, bin ich zufrieden.
Mein Gartenstück hinten ist etwa 13 x 10 m von den 10 m geht noch 2 m Terasse ab. Da kann man jetzt schön Sitzen und die Beine im Wasser baumeln lassen.

Ich war übrigens ganz froh, dass meine jüngste noch zu Hause ist. Wir haben das alles selber gebuddelt und meine Tochter (16)  hat da richtig zugelangt
LG Rüdiger


----------



## nuggeterbse (6. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Rüdiger,
meine Jüngste ist auch noch zu Hause ....ich werde es mal vorsichtig ansprechen bei der Familie.....
Aber wie bekommst Du es hin, daß sich das Wasser auch regelmäßig vermischt ( wenn z.B. mal 4 Wochen schlechtes Wetter ist und keiner baden geht)?
Wie bekommst Du das Wasser aus dem " Schwimmbereich" in den Pflanzenbereich und dann " relativ gefiltert" wieder zurück ?
Du musst doch irgendwie eine Umwälzung haben?
Bin neugierig 
LG Michi


----------



## Rhz69 (7. Aug. 2019)

Da ist wohl ein Missverständnis, ich habe einen Filtergraben mit Pflanzen und eine Pumpe. Das ist das einfache Naturagart Prinzip. Es gibt einen Skimmer und einen Bodenauslauf, da wird das Wasser gravimetrisch in den Filtergraben gezogen und von dort über einen kleinen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich gepumpt. 

Ich habe halt keinen echten Filter mit Matten, Sand oder einen Trommelfilter. 

Den Rest im Teich mischen wir immer selber .


----------



## nuggeterbse (7. Aug. 2019)

Aha, okay.
Ja, klingt logisch. 
Danke Dir
LG Michi


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Ich möchte hier mal etwas in die Zukunft blicken. 

Das NG-System scheint auf dem ersten Blick voll zu funktionieren.
Auf den zweiten Blick melde ich starke Bedenken an. 

Der Schlamm im Filter Graben wird zunehmend steigen, leider "fressen" die Pflanzen keinen Schlamm, sondern nur die Nährstoffe.

Leider führt dieses filtern irgendwann zu einer Ueberduengung, denn das Sediment wird nicht entfernt.


----------



## Plätscher (8. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

gerade darauf beruht ja unter anderem das NG Prinzip. Der Schlamm sammelt sich im FG und nicht im Teich, so das er dann hin und wieder leichter entfernt werden kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Aug. 2019)

Hin- und wieder...
das kann 2 x im Jahr sein oder alle 2 Jahre....oder alle 10 mit dem Bagger.

Egal wo der "Schlamm" dauerhaft kompostiert wird (ob in einem Filterteich oder in "Kiesschüttungen"- die Nährstoffe sind dann noch im Teich....und düngen....

Wieviel Sediment anfällt ist bei keinem Teich gleich und kann kaum prognostiziert oder z.B. mit Nachbars baugleichem Teich verglichen werden.


----------



## dasHirschl (8. Aug. 2019)

Alles richtig gemacht... gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2019)

Aber man diese ganze Sache mal überdenken, um nicht den Bagger nach verstrichener Zeit einzusetzen.
ZB : Die Regeneration Zone zweiteilig zu bauen.
Eventuell 60 cm tief und in der Hälfte abbrettern, 30cm für den Schlamm und 30cm für die Pflanzen.
Dann kann man auch eine entsprechende Absaugung installieren, ob von oben oder unten wäre egal, Hauptsache der Dreck wird aus dem System entfernt.

Vorteilhaft ist unten rein und oben raus, so ist die Durchstroemung perfekt. 

Das macht viel mehr Sinn als ein Bagger oder Muskel - Kraft, schließlich wird keiner jünger von uns.


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

Mein Teich ist nicht so gross, selbst wenn der ganze Filtergraben voll ist reicht eine Schaufel und eine Schubkarre. 
Wenn man das kompostieren lässt, nimmt das Volumen extrem ab, das dürfte auch für Sedimente unter Wasser gelten.

Man kann im übrigen die Pflanzen im Filtergraben abernten, solange sie noch grün sind, das entfernt Nährstoffe, wie viel das bringt kann ich ja in den nächsten Jahren berichten. Im Augenblick habe ich eher zu wenig Nährstoffe im Teich. Ich füttere ja nicht.

Ich finde das ja interessant hier im Forum:
Es gibt ja offensichtlich Teiche, die ohne Filteranlagen auskommen. Das wird dann als Glück oder Pech bewertet, ich denke  wenn man da mehr Verständnis hätte, kann man über die richtigen Pflanzen, Wasserwerte, Substrate oder was auch immer viel erreichen. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin schwer beeindruckt, was Leute in dem Forum alles an Technik planen, selber bauen und steuern, das ist halt nicht so meine Sache. Ich räume lieber "hin und wieder" meinen Filtergraben mit der Schaufel und fahre im Herbst meinen Grünschnitt aus dem Teich zusammen mit dem vom restlichen Garten weg, als dass ich dauern kleine Mengen aus einem Filter hole oder mich darum kümmere, ob mein Trommelfilter noch rund läuft. Würde er bei mir eher nicht.

Ich finde, dass sollte jeder selber entscheiden.

Viele Grüße Rüdiger


----------



## dasHirschl (10. Aug. 2019)

Ich finde du machst das definitiv richtig !


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Aug. 2019)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mein Teich ist nicht so gross, selbst wenn der ganze Filtergraben voll ist reicht eine Schaufel und eine Schubkarre.
> Wenn man das kompostieren lässt, nimmt das Volumen extrem ab, das dürfte auch für Sedimente unter Wasser gelten.
> ...



Hallo ihr Spezialisten.
Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal melden.
Rüdiger, ich würde an Deiner Stelle genauso weitermachen. Das ist genau auch mein Konzept.

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Apr. 2020)

Skimmer umgebaut:

wie viele andere habe auch ich Probleme mit dem Skimmer im ZSKasten von NG. Ich habe an die Kiste einen Bodenauslauf  und einen Messner Schwimmskimmer 200 angeschlossen. Der dritte Anschluss hat zwar einen Schieber aber saugt einfach in etwa 40 cm Tiefe ohne weitere Funktion. Wenn ich den komplett schließe habe ich einen ordentlich ziehenden Skimmer, aber der Unterschied von Filtergrabe zu Teich ist so gross, dass meine Uferzone im Filtergraben trocken ist. Wenn dieser Schieber offen ist, dann habe ich die gewünschten 2-3 cm Wasserpegelunterschied. Macht eigentlich auch Sinn, da meine Pumpe 6 m3 die Stunde ziehen soll und der Skimmer mindestens 3 m3 Leistung benötigt, um zu funktionieren. Wenn man mal die Pumpenleisutn einfach durch 3 teilt...

Ich bin hier im Forum auf Rolands Umbau gestossen. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/selbstbau-flachwasserskimmer.45642/page-9

Ich habe das nicht ganz so gemacht wie Roland, da ich schon einen 90° Bogen mit 2" Innengewinde und ein Übergangsstück auf den Skimmer von 2" innen auf das 1 1/4 " Gewinde des Sommers hatte. Dieses Übergansstück habe ich innen auf den vollen Durchmesser aufgebohrt, so dass ich mir den Flansch sparen konnte. Das Gewinde habe ich soweit gekürzt, dass das innengewindestück vom Bogen gleichzeitig alles zusammenhält. Das Ergebnis sollte nicht viel anders sein, als das von Roland. 
Als ich es dann eingesetzt habe, war ich ein bisschen enttäuscht. Ich hatte langsam den dritten Schieber geschlossen und langsam zog der Skimmer immer schlechter. Irgendwann bin ich dann darauf gekommen, dass der Korb jetzt nicht mer an der Oberkante aufliegt, sondern auf meinem eingesetzten Übergangsstück steht. original hängt der Korb ein Stück oberhalb des Skimmerbodens. Wenn jetzt ein Blatt auf den Boden kommt, dann macht bei mir alles zu und im original wäre das Wasser an der Seite vorbeigekommen. 

Man kann also den Korb rauslassen, wie es bei Roland auf den Fotos ist. Ich habe einfach ein Stück Kunststoff etwa 1 cm breit unter den Korb geklebt und da ich dem Kunstoffgeklebe nicht traue mit zwei Kabelbindern fixiert. Ein bisschen musste ich noch den Schwimmer einkerben, damit das Luftpolster kleiner wird.

Jetzt habe ich einen Skimmer der wenigstens immer ein bisschen arbeitet. Wenn ich wirklich mal viel Dreck auf dem Teich habe, muss ich aber schon den Schieber schliessen. Er zieht das gesammelte zunächst auch nicht runter, dafür werden aber meine __ Wasserläufer nicht dauernd eingezogen. Ich habe da im letzten Jahr schon ein paar tote ratsgesammelt.

viele Grüße

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Apr. 2020)

Noch zwei Bilder dazu. Den Rest schaut man besser bei Roland unter dem Link oben an.

Beste Grüße Rüdiger


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger,

der Umbauskimmer ist bei mir schon wieder Geschichte. Ich war letztlich mit der Saugleistung unzufrieden. Und 3 m³/h sind einfach zu wenig.

Jetzt sieht es so aus.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/selbstbau-flachwasserskimmer.45642/page-11


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Roland,
 danke, dass Du den Link dazu packst. Der Umbau ist mir noch einen Schritt zu groß. Kannst du eigentlich dann noch die Bodenabläufe spülen? Ich mache dazu immer die Schieber ausser dem BA zu. 

Wirklich dynamisch sieht das am Skimmer selber bei mir auch nicht aus. Gestern hat er aber seinen Test bestanden. Es sind total viele Pollen geflogen. Und trotz der schlappen Skimmleistung ist der Teich oben sauber. Blätter bleiben eher draussen hängen. Ich muss aber nur kurz die andere Klappe androsseln und dann zieht er auch schön.

Viele Grüße Rüdiger


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Apr. 2020)

Bei Skimmerbetrieb drossele ich die BA, das gefällt mir zwar immer noch nicht so richtig aber über kurz oder lang wird da auch noch was passieren.


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Apr. 2020)

Leider gibt es jetzt einen Themenwechsel, aber ich dachte ich trage mal etwas zum Forum bei.

Ich glaube, ich bin nicht der einzige, der ein Problem hat einen Schwimmteich mit weichem Leitungswasser anzufahren. Man findet dazu jede Menge Angaben und Ideen, ich habe mal versucht eine möglichst Allgemeine Vorschrift zu schreiben. 



*Rezept zum Anfahren von Schwimm oder Naturteiche mit Nährstoffarmem/weichen Wasser*

_Materialien_

Zucker (einfacher Haushaltszucker)


Harnstoff (45% N) gibt es als Granulat für Aquarien technisch oder als GMP produkt für z.B. Hautcremes


Kaliumdihydrogenphosphat KH2PO4 (23% P, 29 %K) gibt es für Aquarien


Kaliumcarbonat (56% K) auch Potasche-


Citronensäure (gibt es als Entkalker, aber nicht jeder Entkalker ist saubere Zitronensäure)

Die „Materialien“ immer erst in viel Wasser lösen. z.B. 100 g Zucker auf 10 L oder 10 g eines der anderen Stoffe in einer Giesskanne lösen und breit auf dem Teich verteilen oder in den Einlauf des Filtergrabens geben, damit es sich schnell verteilt. Zum Abmessen der Gram-Mengen habe ich die 10 ml Testgläschen genommen. in so einem Gläschen sind 5 mm Füllhöhe etwa 1 g.


_Test Sets_ 

Analysen des Leitungswassers bzw, vom Brunnenwasser, wenn vorhanden
Tests der üblichen Hersteller für Aquarien/Teiche

pH 3-10 ( pH 5 bis 9 mindestens)

KH (Karbonathärte, genaugenommen ist das ein Test auf Karbonat)

NO2 (Nitrit)

NO2 (Nitrat)

PO4 sensitiv (Phosphat)

K (Kalium)



Sinnvoll noch


GH (Gesamthärte)

NH4 Ammonium (bei mir immer negativ, also eigentlich nicht sinnvoll)



Wann sollte man so vorgehen:


Wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich sehr schlecht aussehen. Bei mir waren sie nach 3 Wochen fast alle verschwunden, viel Zeit ist dann nicht um den kram zu bestellen)


Bei weichem Leitungswasser (GH<10) oder Regenwasser als Befüllwasser



*Vorgehen*



Substrat einbringen, Pflanzen einsetzten und Teich befüllen, ausser bei Regenwasser erst einmal eine Woche abwarten und die Pflanzen beobachten, ob sie wachsen. Bei Regenwasser sofort loslegen. Zunächst aber für eine Aufkalkung sorgen. Entweder über z.B. Kalkhaltigen Lehm oder über eine GH+ Mischung (Ich überlege noch ein Rezept).

Bei Regenwasser sollte man für sein Teichwasser eine Ration Mikronährstoffe besorgen, Schaden tut es bei einfach weichem Leitungswasser sicher auch nicht.



Alle Tests machen und Werte notieren


Prüfen auf CO2 Test pH und KH machen und dann einen CO2 Rechner zu rate ziehen z.B.

http://www.aq-technik.de/Aquarium-Rechner/co2_kh_ph.php

Ideales Ergebnis ist CO2 = 7.5 mg/L; höher noch besser aber im Teich schwer zu erreichen, sonst wäre man nicht hier. Mein Ergebnis pH 7.5, KH 7 CO2 = 6.6 mg/L. Ich glaube nicht dass es Sinn macht mit KH < 3 °dH hier weiterzumachen.


Wenn der CO2 Wert unter 1 mg/L liegt Zucker zugeben Menge 100 g /m3 täglich. Warten bis sich der pH so senkt, dass der berechnete CO2 Wert bei mindestens 1 g/L liegt (ungefähr eine Woche). Für die Zuckerumsetzung wird Schlamm benötigt. Wenn die Werte hier zu niedrig sind auf jeden Fall die Filter umgehen und Wasserfälle und Bachläufe umgehen.


Nitratprüfen wenn Nitrat nachweisbar ist < 1 mg/L weiter zum Phosphat. Wenn der Nitratwert unter 1 mg/L liegt starten mit der Harnstoffzugabe. Zunächst täglich 0,05 g Harnstoff pro m³ täglich zugeben. Es muss täglich der Nitrit NO2 Wert bestimmt werden. Wenn der Wert über 0.025 steigt täglich Zugabe unterbrechen und täglich messen, bis der Wert auf kleiner 0.1 g/L gefallen ist. Zugabe mindestens 1 Woche beibehalten. Nitrat muss man nicht messen, das kann man noch nicht nachweisen.


Prüfen auf Ammonium (war bei mir immer <0.05 mg/L


Zugabe von Harnstoff auf 0.5 g /m3 erhöhen und täglich Nitrit und Nitrat messen. Wenn der Nitritwert über 0.025 steigt täglich Zugabe reduzieren bis der Wert wieder sinkt, aber wenigstens wieder 0.05 g/m3 zugeben.


Harnstoffzugabe weiterführen bis der Nitratgehalt bei 1 mg/L nachweisbar ist.


Phosphat prüfen: Wenn Phosphat nachweisbar ist (>0.02 mg/L) weitermachen mit Kalium 


Wenn kein Phosphat nachweisbar ist Zugabe von täglich 0.05 g KHPO4 / m³ Wasservolumen starten. Die Harnstoffzugabe beibehalten und täglich messen, wenn der Nitratwert 1 g/L deutlich übersteigt, die Harnstoffmenge reduzieren.


Wenn Harnstoff nachweisbar ist Kaliumwerte bestimmen. Wenn kein Kalium nachweisbar ist mit 0.4 g Kaliumcarbonat und 0.56 g Citronensäure / m³ Teichvolumen weitermachen.

Am besten erst das Karbonat in viel Wasser Lösen und dann die Zitronensäure zugeben. (Als Chemiker muss ich hier empfehlen eine Schutzbrille zu tragen.)


Harnstoff und Phosphat weiter zugeben und messen, wenn die Werte anfangen zu steigen, die Zugabe reduzieren.


Die Pflanzen sollten jetzt sichtbar angefangen haben zu wachsen, wahrscheinlich ist auch eine Algenblüte durchlaufen worden, sie sollte aber nicht zu stark sein. Die weitere Zugabe so steuern, dass die Werte gehalten werden. Mit dem Nitrat Kaliumverhältnis kann man spielen, je nach Algenbildung und Wachstum. Im Herbst die Düngung einstellen und im nächsten Jahr erst einmal ohne Düngung versuchen.


Falls einer der Werte Nitrat, Phosphat oder Kalium deutlich zu hoch ist, den entsprechenden Stoff nicht zugeben und die anderen Stoffe weiter zugeben, bis der Überschuss abgebaut ist. 


Die Rezeptur habe ich hier aus den Foren zusammengesucht, ich schreibe auch noch eine Begründung dafür.


----------



## Rhz69 (14. Apr. 2020)

Wie Versprochen noch die Begründung.

Auf das Problem gestossen bin ich, da beim Anfahren innerhalb eines Monats meine ganzen Unterwasserpflanzen verschwunden sind. Ich habe dann noch mal bestellt und angefangen herumzudoktern, daraufhin habe ich die __ Wasserschraube am Leben gehalten. Im dritten Ansatz habe ich mir Glanzlaichkraut und Kammlaichkraut bestellt, da es bei mir im Sommer sehr heiß wird und ich bei einer Kanutour auf der sehr warmen Altmühl, diese beiden Pflanzen gesehen habe. 

Verschwunden bei mir sind __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserfeder, grünes __ Tausendblatt, Australisches Tausendblatt.
Letztendlich hatte das schlicht und einfach mit mangelnden Nährstoffen zu tun.

Ausgegangen bin ich im wesentlich von NIKs Thread: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/outing-wg-pfützenfieber.27305/

und von Elfriedes Thread:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/verbesserung-für-meinen-teich-auf-paros.34381/

wenn man tiefer einsteigen will kann ich diese Seite empfehlen
http://www.heimbiotop.de/pflanzenernaehrung.html

Die wichtigste info ist, dass ein Pflanze deutlich über 100 g CO2 benötigt, um 1 g Phosphat abzubauen. Genaue Werte stehen auf der Pflanzenernährungsseite.
Man kann aus der Seite auch sehen, dass Wasserpflanzen in etwa Stickstoffhosphat:Kalium im Verhältnis 15:1:15 benötigen. Das ist nicht immer gleich und es gibt auch aussagen von 10:1 von Nitrat zu Phosphat. Die Stoffe werden so lange in Pflanzen eingebaut, bis ein Stoff ausgeht. Im Wasser kommt aber dazu, das CO2 nicht beliebig viel zur Verfügung steht. Für Uferpflanzen und für Algen ist das kein Problem, die können das CO2 an der Luft holen, für Unterwasserpflanzen geht das nicht.

Die Nachweisgrenzen meiner Test-Sets ist 1 mg/L für Nitrat, 0.05 mg/L für Phosphat und 2 mg/L für Kalium. Die Verhältnisse von Nitrat zu Phosphat passen relativ gut Kalium ist vielleicht relativ hoch, aber bei diesem Ansatz geht es darum nicht völlig zu überschiessen. Ausserdem sagen manche Kalium und Nitrat (nicht Stickstoff) sollte 1:1 sein, dann darf etwas mehr Kalium sein. Im Gegensatz zu Nik möchte ich aber nicht unmengen in den Teich schmeissen, ich muss das irgendwann alles wieder aus dem Teich rausholen.
Was ich nicht mehr weiss woher, war eine Werbung für Enthärtungssysteme, die sagte 80% der Deutschen haben sehr hartes Leitungswasser (klar, die wollen Verkaufen). Dann bekommen wir von der EU bald Strafen, weil wir das Nitrat im Grundwasser nicht in den Griff bekommen. Wenn man jetzt noch weiss, dass durch Abbau von Stickstoffdünger Säure entsteht, die dann durch Aufhärten des Wassers ausgeglichen wird, dann heist das, dass hartes Wasser meist auch höhere Nitratwerte enthält. Grenzwert im Trinkwasser ist 50 mg/L im Grundwasser ist auch gerne mal über 100 mg/L. Meine Trinkawsseranalyse sagt 10 mg/L.

Ich ging also davon aus, dass die meisten Teichbauer, auch hier im Forum (auch mein Lieferant) mit überdüngtem Wasser anfangen und dann herunterfahren bis nichts mehr nachweisbar ist. Dann haben sich neu gekaufte Pflanzen etabliert und einen Reserve angelegt. Danach werden sie durch Laubeintrag und die gerne zitierte Zersetzung des „Drecks“ im Filtergraben und dessen Freisetzung von Nährstoffen am laufen gehalten. Bei Fischteichen wird durch das Füttern eh laufend Nachschub geliefert.

Wenn man jetzt mit nährstoffarmem Wasser startet und keine Fische füttert, dann bauen die neuen Pflanzen den Rest ab und verhungern dann, vor allem wenn durch Filterbetrieb gleich alle Nährstoff über Algen oder Sediment ausgetragen wird.

Als ideal wird ja meist „0“ angegeben, wenn man von der überdüngten Seite kommt, ist 0 aber wirklich nur „nicht nachweisbar“ während ich wohl eher bei „für die Pflanze nicht mehr auffindbar“ gelandet bin.

Düngen ist wahrscheinlich deswegen so schlecht angesehen, weil bei den Gartendüngern das Verhältnis von Stickstoff zu Phosphor zu Kalium (NPK-Dünger) meist fast 1:1:1 ist.
Dann kommt noch das CO2 ins Spiel. Bei einer Karbonathärte von 10 und pH 6.5 hat man 95 mg CO2 / L bei einer Karbonathärte von 3 und einem pH von 7.5 noch 3 mg CO2 pro Liter. (Erklärt für mich auch, warum es heisst, dass alkalisches Wasser die Algenbildung fördert.)

Die Mengen bei mir sind also am Verbrauch der Pflanzen und an den Grenzwerten der Messtechnik angeglichen.

Beim Start muss man vorsichtig wegen des Nitrit Peaks sein, ich habe zwar keine Fische aber jede Menge __ Molche und Libellenlarven (und dieses Jahr Kaulquappen!). Wenn man jetzt Harnstoff zugibt muss man da reinlaufen, das steht aber oft genug erklärt.

Die Reihenfolge ist vor allem beim Phosphat wichtig. Phosphat ist bekannt dafür Cyanobakterien/Blaualgen zu fördern. Das Kalium zum Schluss kommt, habe ich bei Nik so abgeschaut.

Ich werde jetzt den Test liefern, ob Kalium auch zuerst geht. Auf die Idee dieser Methode bin ich gekomme, weil ich vermutlich durch meinen Lehm plötzlich Kaliumwerte von 80 mg/L hatte und trotzdem keine Pflanze wirklich gewachsen ist, dafür aber Grünalgen im Schwimmteich. Selbst die Aquascaper gehen höchstens auf 30 mg/L Kalium auf. Für die Auswahl der Materialien habe ich nach möglichst ungefährlichem Zeug gesucht, dass auch zu bekommen ist.

Ich bin jetzt bei der Phosphatzugabe, kann aber noch nichts nachweisen. Bei der Harnstoffzugabe konnte ich schon einen deutlichen Effekt bei den Unterwasserpflanzen aber auch bei meinen Teichrandpflanzen sehen. Ich hatte etwas Fadenalgen im Filtergraben, die gingen zurück. Jetzt mit dem Phosphat kommen wieder etwas mehr Fadenalgen, im Schwimmteich selber ist aber nichts.


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten. Am Skimmer habe ich noch etwas geändert. Durch die geringe Strömung zieht der den Schwimer nicht richtig runter. Zuerst habe ich mit einem dünnen Schlauch und einer Spritze (Von meinen vielen Wassertests) die Luft im Schwimmer so eingestellt, das das Wasser auch rüberläuft, das muss man aber dauernd korrigieren, jetzt habe ich in die Innenkante des Schwimmers von unten Kerben reingeschnitten etwa 2 cm. Jetzt läuft es stabil. Davon gibt es keine Fotos, sieht einfach zu hässlich aus. Ich habe das mit einem Teppichmesser gemacht. Man braucht wahrscheinlich einen Dremel um das ordentlich zu machen. Steht sogar in der Gebrauchsanweisung, das man das so machen kann, mit Säge, Feile oder Messer. echtes Gemurkse.

Meine Teichaufdüngung lief derweil weiter. Mein pH und KH zeigte ja, dass ich zwar nicht viel, aber ausreichend CO2 im Teich habe. Dann h atte ich, wie oben geschrieben erst vorsichtig angefangen Harnstoff zuzugeben, bis der Nitritwert leicht positive ist und dann wieder abnimmt. Das hat auch gut funktioniert. Dann habe ich die tägliche Harnstoffdosis so weit erhöht, dass ich irgendwann den Nitratwert positiv also knapp 1 mg/L gesehen habe. immer, wenn ich die Dosis erhöht habe, habe ich auch wieder auf Nitrit geprüft, sonst nicht, und es war auch nicht mehr nachweisbar.
Das erste mal als der Nitratwert positiv war hatte ich schon soviel Harnstoff in den Teich gegeben, als ob ich mit Leitungswasser mit 50 mg/L Nitrat, also den Grenzwert für Trinkwasser aufgefüllt hätte. Seit dem wachsen aber auch meine Wasser und Sumpfpflanzen sehr schön. Ich sehe jetzt mal, wie grün die alle sein können, letztes Jahr war das alles eher blass.

Mal ein paar Fotos als Eindruck:
Zwergbinze und __ Brunnenkresse stehen am Rand vom Schwimmteich

   

Und ein paar Eindrücke vom Filtergraben
      Die Laichkräuter kämpfen noch gegen die Fadenalge.

Das Wasser im Schwimmteich ist klar, Sichttiefe 1.20 m.

als ich dann angefangen habe noch ein bisschen Phosphat zuzugeben (0.5-1 g auf 22000 L) ist mir relativ schnell der pH Wert gestiegen, ich habe also zu wenig CO2 für meine Unterwasserpflanzen. Schon kamen auch die Fadenalgen, aber nur in meinem Filtergraben. Ich habe das Phosphat wieder weggelassen und und weiter Harnstoff zugegeben. Zum pH-Wert wieder senken ist jeden Tag 100-150 g Zucker in den Teich gewandert, zusammen gut 1 kg Zucker, jetzt ist er wieder bei pH 7-7.5 (KH = 7°dH).
Erstaunlicherweise sinken meine Kaliumwerte aber nicht, steigen aber auch nicht. Wie im letzten Eintrag erwähnt, hatte ich letztes Jahr bis zu 80 mg/L Kalium im Teich. das hatte ich mit Hornspänen und Teilwasserwechsel mit Regenwasser herunterbekommen. Die Hornspäne haben aber ein Stickstoff zu Phpsphoe Verhältnis von 10:1 bestimmt eines der besseren Sachen, die man in einen nährstoffarmen Teich geben kann,  aber halt auch ein festgelegtes Verhältnis.

Wa mir mein Vorgehen schon mal zeigt ist, dass Abwarten und  nicht immer richtig ist. Jetzt Rätsel ich noch, woher mein Kalium kommt. In meinem Trinkwasser sind 2 mg/ L. Ich denke mal das es von meinem Lehmanteil kommt. Ich hatte mir von dem Aushub aus tieferen Schichten etwas beiseite gelegt und damit ein etwa 1:1 Gemisch Sand/Lehm hergestellt. Die tieferen Schichten sind ziemlich tonhaltig bei mir. Wenn ich jetzt in meinem Lehm einen grossen Teil Glimmer habe könnte das passen.

Am Anfang war mir mein Härtegrad von 10 auf letztendlich 3 abgeschmiert. Könnte sein das der Lehm gewissermassen als Ionentauscher funktioniert hat und mir Calcium und Magnesium gegen Kalium getauscht hat.

Zum Schluss noch ein Foto, hat nichts mit dem Rest zu tun, aber blüht zum ersten mal im Ufergraben:

  

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Juni 2020)

Update zum Thema in den Teich schütten

Inzwischen habe ich ein knappes Kilo Harnstoff und 2 kg Zucker in den Teich geschüttet, immer in kleinen Portionen maximal 20 g Harnstoff pro Tag. Den Zucker immer nur, wenn der pH-Wert zu hoch wurde. Phosphat habe ich wieder eingestellt, nach einem halbwegs positiven Phosphattest. Ich hatte den Eindruck beim Teicheinlauf eine Stelle mit Blaualgen zu haben (schleimeiger Blaugründer Belag, ist inzwischen wieder weg. Meine Uferpflanzen im Teich sehen gut aus. Mein Nitratwert war maximal bei 5 mg/L und ist jetzt bei knapp 1 mg/L.
Im Filtergraben begann vor allem das Glanzlaichkraut zu wachsen, Kammlaichkraut und __ Wasserpest wachsen immerhin, aber nicht stark. Es bildeten sich aber vermehrt Fadenalgen vor allem im Filtergraben. Im Teich ganz wenige Fadenalgen an der Seerose (Düngetabletten) und an der Leitung zum Skimmer. Viel war das aber nicht. Ich habe dann beschlossen, dass ich jetzt erst einmal abwarte und nicht mehr weiter Harnstoff zugegeben. Ein oder zwei mal noch Zucker, da mein pH-Wert immer mal wieder bis 8.5-9 hoch ist. Erstaunlicherweise ist mein Kaliumwert nicht goss gesunken, aber meine Gsamthärte hat sich schön stabilisiert (GH 4°dH). 
So ganz lassen konnte ich es aber nicht und habe Kanne Fermentgetreide für Edelfische bestellt. Soll ja gegen Fadenalgen helfen und ich wollte meine UW-Pflanzen etwas unterstützen. Ich habe für meine 22 m³ Wasser 5 kg gekauft und in Portionen gut 2 kg und zwei mal gut 1 kg im Abstand von 3 Tagen in den Teich geschüttet. Nach der grossen Portion wurde der Teich relativ glitschig, die anderen Portionen habe ich in den Filtergraben gegeben bevor ich Nachts die Pumpe ausschalte.
Die Fadenalge wurde vor allem glitschig und liessen sich schlechter entfernen und ich hatte plötzlich einen positiven Nitrittest. So ganz sicher bin ich mir mit der Aktion nicht, ich denke im Filtergraben war es positiv in den (Schwimm)-Teich werde ich es nicht noch einmal machen. Letztendlich war es ja das, was es soll, einen vernünftigen Biofilm aufbauen.
Ich habe dann noch einmal __ Hornblatt (submersum/demersum) und __ Tausendblatt (3 Sorten) besorgt. Die sind mir ja am Anfang immer nach einer Woche eingegangen. Die sind jetzt schon am wachsen, nicht üppig, aber sie sehen gut aus und vor allem um das Tausendblatt verschwindet die Fadenalge. 
 
Jetzt 3 Wochen nach dem Brottrunk und den Regenfällen ist der Teich extrem klar. Er ist halt nur 1,20 tief und die Sicht habe ich schon seit ich mit dem Harnstoff angefangen habe. Man hat aber den Eindruck, dass es kaum klarer werden kann. Es ist noch ein grünes Sediment am Boden. Beim Schwimmen wirbelt man das auf, es setzt sich aber nach 30 Minuten wieder ab. Da ist natürlich die Stufung bei mir nicht hilfreich. Ich schieb das immer mal Richtung Bodenauslauf. Ich denke es wird langsam weniger.
Man muss das mit dem letzten Jahr vergleichen, da hatte ich um die Zeit 30-50 cm Sichttiefe, nach dem Schwimmen 0 cm und das bis zum nächsten Morgen. 
Gestern habe ich dann zum ersten mal vor allem glänzendes __ Laichkraut geerntet (Siehe Flohmarkt). Damit funktioniert der Filtergraben schon mal wie er soll, jetzt muss das nur so bleiben. Spannend wird es dann nächste Woche, da sollen es hier 30° werden. Da mein Teich lange in der Sonne liegt, wird er dann sehr warm. Ich schalte dann meine Pumpe für den Kreislauf Teich-Filtergraben-Teich nur Nachts an, dann bleibt die Temperatur tiefer.
Interessant vielleicht noch folgende Beobachtung. Im Filtergraben habe ich Posthornschnecken, die habe ich nie an den Fadenalgen gesehen, jetzt sehe ich die dort häufig. Die scheinen zwar Fadenalgen zu mögen, aber nur dann, wenn es denen schon schlecht geht. 
  
Geniesst eure Teiche (oder eure Baustelle)

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

es ist garnicht so einfach ein Foto zu machen, auf dem man sieht zudem heute meine grösseren Auflösungen nicht funktionieren.

 
Das Foto wurde heute morgen gemacht und ich habe natürlich extra für euch noch "gefegt". stellenweise sieht man noch, dass es grünes Sediment gibt. Ich fege grade etwas mehr, weil ich gerne wüsste, ob das nur aufgewirbelt wird und sich wieder absetzt, oder ob es sich auch noch vermehrt. heute hatte ich vor allem den Eindruck das der Boden weniger rutschig wird. Mit dem grünen Zeug drauf rutscht man weniger. Nach dem Fegen wurde es bisher immer etwas rutschiger, heute nicht. Aber vielleicht durch den hohen Sonnenstand habe ich meine UV "Filter" durch die Sonne...

Auf dem Foto ist ja der ganze Teich mit den Stufen drauf. Ich weiss, da gibt es andere Ansichten, ob man die braucht. Ich halte viel davon aus Sicherheitsgründen. Man kommt überall aus dem Teich raus, auch mit Krampf oder Herz-Kreislauf-problem. Ich bin vom Beruf her etwas Sicherheitslastig torgeprägt. Und ich hatte schon mal einen Krampf, da kommt man keine Badeleiter hoch, ich konnte glücklicherweise stehen. Für einen Fischteich ist das sicher ungünstig, weil man im tiefen Wasser Volumen verliert. Die Stufen sehen natürlich etwas nach Teichschale aus, aber eigentlich sieht man den Teich eher nicht so. Ich hänge noch mal zwei Fotos dran, wie ich eigentlich meistens auf den Teich schaue, da sieht man aber gar nicht, wie klar er ist. Dafür ist das der Blick, warum ein Teich schöner als Rasen oder ein Pool ist.

 

Das war bis vor kurzem der Ausblick aus meinem Home office. Ich bin ja schon privilegiert.

 

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## PorkyPaule (22. Juni 2020)

Soooooooo schön!!!! Gefällt mir richtig gut!
Bin auch soooo neidisch... 

Aber auf sowas arbeite ich auch noch hin! 

Dafür müssen meine Kinder etwas älter sein...


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2020)

Seit ich vor 5 Jahren im Flachen zwei mal auf den 'Anus' gefallen bin trage ich Badeschuhe wenn ich in den Teich rein gehe, die geben extra halt wie Winter Reifen.


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Juni 2020)

PorkyPaule schrieb:


> Soooooooo schön!!!! Gefällt mir richtig gut!
> Bin auch soooo neidisch...
> 
> Aber auf sowas arbeite ich auch noch hin!
> ...



Ich habe auch kleiner angefangen. Als die Schaukel weg kam, haben wir mit einer Teichschale mit 2500 L angefangen. Eigentlich war auch da schon die Idee, dass man wenigstens mal die Füsse reinstecken kann, dabei hat man aber nur den Boden aufgewirbelt und alle Pflanzen schwammen herum. Aber auch in dem Teich waren schon __ Molche und __ Libellen drin, das fanden die Kinder auch total spannend. 
Ist halt immer die Frage, wann man das macht. Jetzt hat nur noch meine jüngste wirklich etwas davon, die geht aber auch im Herbst erst mal einJahr weg.

Macht's gut

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Juni 2020)

So jetzt war der Teich schon ziemlich war diese Woche, an der Oberfläche abends bei knapp 28°C morgens bei maximal 25 °C. Ich habe nur ein Thermometer zu oben messen. Bei den 28°C bleibt es unten deutlich kühler, man merkt das ja beim schwimmen und das haben wir ausgiebig gemacht, diese Woche. Die Wasserqualität ist aber gleich geblieben. Das macht alles eine schöne Entwicklung.

Dafür war ich heute morgen ganz enttäuscht. Ich hatte gedacht in der weiteren Nachbarschaft baut jemand einen Teich, es gab Absteckstangen und einen Bagger im Garten, dann habe ich auf der Hunderunde gesehen das es ein Pool wird.Das ist mir völlig unklar: Wenn man sich einen Teich mit Leben in den Garten holen kann, warum man dann in eine Chloranlage investiert. Der schlimmste grüne veralgte Teich ist für mich schöner als das. 

geniesst es

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Wenn der CO2 Wert unter 1 mg/L liegt Zucker zugeben Menge 100 g /m3 täglich. Warten bis sich der pH so senkt, dass der berechnete CO2 Wert bei mindestens 1 g/L liegt (ungefähr eine Woche). Für die Zuckerumsetzung wird Schlamm benötigt. Wenn die Werte hier zu niedrig sind auf jeden Fall die Filter umgehen und Wasserfälle und Bachläufe umgehen.



Hallo ich habe grade entdeckt, das ich hier einen Fehler gemacht habe, es wären nur 5 g /m3. bei 100 g ist das Teichwasser ja schon fast ein softdrink. Ich habe bei mir 100 g reingetan, aber auf 20 m3.

Es würde mich im übrigen interessieren, falls das jemand ausprobiert, gerne hier kommentieren.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (1. Aug. 2020)

Mal wieder ein kurzes Update. Bei mir waren es gestern bei 36 °C aussen 29.8° im Teich. Erstaunlicherweise keine Algen .  Im Filergraben sind es jetzt schon ein paar mehr, ich musste jetzt auch mit Trinkwasser nachfüllen. Ich nehme lieber Zisternenwasser. Ich habe nicht viele Vögel auf dem Dach und keine Kupferdachrinne. Bei mir verdampft aber Grad viel.

Wen es interessiert: 
PH 7.5 bis 8
GH 5 dH
KH 9 dH
Nitrat 0 bis 1 mg/L
Kalium 45 mg/L

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger 
So und jetzt wieder in den Teich.


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Aug. 2020)

Rüdiger, was bei Dir noch abgeht ist eine Exceltabelle mit Deinem Fachwissen. Anfangs gibst Du das Teichvolumen und die Wasserwerte ein und dann rechnet das schrittweise runter was zu tun ist. Wahrscheinlich bekommst Du dann an Weihnachten den großen Forumsorden mit __ Schilfrohr in Gold


----------



## anz111 (1. Aug. 2020)

Also ich habe gerade versucht mich da durchzuarbeiten !
Da muss ich passen... aber ich bin auch kein Chemiker!
Trotzdem ganz tolle Beiträge, Respekt


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Aug. 2020)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare , ich hab natürlich ein Excel, das ist aber nicht grade "Kundenfreundlich". Ich schau mal, was ich machen kann.
Würde ja vielleicht helfen, wie viel Harnstoff man braucht, um den Nitratwert auf 1 mg/L anzuheben. Das dann für jedes beliebige Teichvolumen.

Das schwierige sind halt das das nicht nur einfache Beziehungen sind.

"Wenn dein Phosphat zu hoch ist, dann mit Stickstoff nachhelfen, aber nur wenn der PH Wert nicht zu hoch ist. Wenn dein KH hoch ist darf auch der PH hoch sein....."

Ich wollte gar nicht so den Chemiker raushängen lassen, das Thema hat auch viel mehr mit Biologie und Pflanzen zu tun als mit Chemie. Aber ich kenn das halt aus meinem Umfeld. Chemie ist schon ein spezielles Wissen. Dafür könnte ich keinen Filter auslegen und am ablesen an Pflanzen, was ihnen fehlt bin ich auch gescheitert.

Aber es geht ja im Forum darum, dass man zu Verfügung stellt, was man kann. Wenn du noch Mühe hast das zu verstehen, war ich noch nicht gut genug im erklären.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Aug. 2020)

Endlich mal ausgiebig Regen bei uns. So ein Teich sieht auch dann besser aus als ein  Rasen.

  
Der Rasen neben dem Teich sieht vor allem so aus, als ob er viel Regen braucht.


----------



## Rhz69 (4. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht ein Excel zu entwerfen. Ich habe es mit "open office" erstellt, damit man nicht unbedingt software kaufen muss und stelle zwei Versionen zu Verfügung excel .xls und open office .ods. Ich habe noch überlegt, ob ich Teile sperren soll, aber wenn jemand eine gute Idee hat, kann er oder sie das dann ja gleich in die Tat Umsetzten. Also bitte nur etwas in die grünen Felder schreiben. Rückmeldung gerne hier, wenn es ein sinnvolles Werkzeug ist mach ich einen neuen Thread mit der endgültigen Version. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne behalten, andere Fehler gerne an mich melden. Wäre ja sonst die erste fehlerfreie Software.

Es wäre mir noch lieb, wenn ihr mir eine Nachricht sendet, bevor ihr etwas in euren Teich kippt. Ich hatte zum Beispiel ein paar Probleme mit "<" und "<=" sollte jetzt eigentlich gehen, aber nicht das da unsinnige Antworten herauskommen.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (4. Sep. 2020)

hier noch eine Messhilfe für kleine Teiche.


----------



## Marion412 (4. Sep. 2020)

Super , vielen Dank . Kann die 2.Version mit dem IPAD öffnen.
Mein Wasser ist mittlerweile sehr klar und der Mulm wird täglich weniger, sieht man gut an der schwarzen Folie wie die Placken immer kleiner werden, aber jetzt ohne Ende Fadenalgen und das ganze __ Hornblatt ist braun und fängt an zu mickern . Muss unbedingt wieder mal die Wasserwerte testen.


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion, 
Auf einem Tablet ist Excel natürlich mühsam. Ich habe vor allem nicht hinbekommen, dass die Zellen sich anpassen. Man muss dann links die ganze Zeile breiter machen.

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Sep. 2020)

Aufhärten
Ich habe im Sommer ist der GH in kurzer Zeit von 3 auf 5 °dH gestiegen und KH von 7 auf 10. Der pH ist zwischen 7 und 7.5.
Das nehme ich mal zum Anlass mein ganzes Gebastel vom letzten Jahr zusammenzustellen.

Das ganze ist eher anwendbar, wenn man mit Regenwasser oder sehr weichem Wasser befüllt oder auffüllt. Im nachhinein würde ich es nur für sinnvoll halten, wenn man einen permanenten Zulauf aus Regenwasser oder sehr weichem Wasser hat.
Für die meisten reichen ein paar Kalksteine. Sinnvoll wäre Dolomit, weil es Calcium und Magnesium enthält. Das habe ich aber zum Beispiel so einfach nicht bekommen. Kalk löst sich sehr langsam (wer es genau wissen will pH 6-8 k = 10^-7 mmol/cm2s, K.Vosbeck, Uni Bremen 2004). Für meinen Teich wären etwa 0,1-0,5 m² Oberfläche nötig um den Verlust durch das Pflanzenwachstum auszugleichen. Ich habe einen Sack Marmorkies (um die 5 cm Steine) (20 kg) an der Ansaugstelle meiner Pumpe und unter dem Wasserfall verteilt. So werden die Steine angeströmt. Kurzfristig bringen die nichts. Da gibt es ja auch den Vorschlag mit Hühnergritt. Die Lösegeschwindigkeit ist stark vom CO2 Gehalt abhängig. Ich bin grade dabei dazu Daten zusammen zu suchen, wie man sinnvoll den CO2 Gehalt erhöht, da gibt es einige Mythen dazu. CO2 ist aber auch einer der Punkte gegen zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich.

Wenn man wirklich etwas tun muss, möchte:

Einfach geht es mit Calciumchlorid
am besten mit dem Hydrat (CaCl2*2 H2O). Es wird nicht heiß beim Lösen und gibt keine Salzsäure ab. Mann kann das in Lebensmittelqualität kaufen und zahlt weniger als 10 Euro pro kg.
Man braucht 26 g für 1000 L um die GH um 1 °dH zu erhöhen. Das Zeug löst sich sehr gut in Wasser. Für die Zugabe habe ich immer für 0.5 bis 1 °dH bezogen auf den Teich in einer 30 L Schüssel vorgelöst und dann bei laufenden Pumpen im Teich verteilt oder an der Einlaufstelle der Pumpe reingegeben, dass es sich möglichst schnell verteilt. Die Lösung ist erst einmal sauer. Calciumchlorid ist übrigens auch meist in den GH-plus Mischungen drin.
Das Problem beim Calciumchlorid ist das Chlorid. Für 1 °dH erhält man 13 mg/L Chlorid in den Teich. Ab 70 mg Chlorid fangen die ersten Pflanzen an zu schwächeln. Für Chlorid gibt es auch keine einfachen Tests. Ich habe nur bis auf 30 mg Chlorid aufgekalkt, das sind dann 2.6 °dH Gesamthärte.

Die nächste einfache Möglichkeit ist Gips CaSO4.
Das bekommt man im Baumarkt als billigste Spachtelmasse. Es muss die billigste sein, die teureren haben Kunstoffkleberanteile drin. Auf die Inhaltsangabe achten es darf nicht so etwas wie Acrylat draufstehen. Gips (anhydrit) hat eine Löslichkeit von 2 g /L. Man muss also stark verdünnen, wenn man das lösen will. Man benötigt 24 g auf 1000 L um GH um 1 °dH zu erhöhen. Auch hier geht der Sulfatgehalt hoch, also auch nur begrenzt anwenden, die Pflanzen verbrauchen auch Schwefel in Form von Sulfat, aber nicht viel. Mehrfach nur anwenden, wenn auch Wasserechsel gemacht werden.

Die nächste Möglichkeit ist Kalk
Kalk gibt es im Baumarkt in verschieden Formen, falls jemand den in den Teich geben will bitte aufpassen. Stellt sicher das es normaler Kalk (Calcium-Carbonat, CaCO3) ist. Es gibt auch Branntkalk CaO oder Löschkalk Ca(OH)2 die sind zwar besser löslich aber sehr ätzend. Wenn ihr den Staub in die Augen bekommt wird das ziemlich gefährlich für die Augen. Sofort mit viel Wasser spülen und einen Arzt rufen (spülen bis der Arzt kommt). Wenn ihr es in den Teich gebt, kann der pH Wert extrem nach oben gehen. Kurz: auf keinen Fall machen.
Aber zum Teich für normalen Gartenkalk gilt das gleiche, wie für Kalkstein, es dauert ewig bis er sich auflöst. Ich habe ein bisschen mit Zitronensäure experimentiert. Leider ist das Citrat auch schlecht löslich. Man benötigt schon 20 g Zitronensäure für 10 g Kalk, eher Quatsch das ganze.

So, jetzt sind meine Ferien vorbei und es wird wieder ruhiger von mir.

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (5. Sep. 2020)

Weis nicht ob es am Tablet liegt oder an mir , kann aber nichts in deine Exel Liste eintragen. 
Meine Werte sind soweit gleich geblieben , nur die GH ist von 7 wieder auf 5 gefallen .
Werde jetzt mal ein paar kg Austernschalen reinlegen und die Fadenalgen über Winter beobachten.
Mal sehen was im nächsten Frühjahr passiert .
Meine Werte 
PH  8,5 
KH   7
GH   5
PO4  0,0 mg
Fe.     0,05 mg
O2.    5.  mg
NO2  0 mg
NO3  0 mg
NH3  0 mg
NH4  0 mg

Werde mal nach einem CO2 Test suchen , der fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung. Ich wäre dafür das du mal einen eigenen Tread aufmachst .


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion, 

Mit dem neuen Thread ist wahrscheinlich gut, da Chaos in diesem passt zwar zu mir, das Thema ist aber komplex genug. Wenn du noch Geld für Tests ausgeben willst, nimm noch einen Kalium Test mit. Ich glaube Kalium wird für Teiche unterschätzt. Ich kenne nur den JBL. 

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Feb. 2021)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte in diesem Frühjahr mal den Start meines Teichs dokumentieren. Letzte Woch noch gefroren sieht es heute schon nach Frühling aus.
Ich habe vor den Teich immer von der gleiche Stelle zu fotografieren, damit man selber sehen kann, wie es aussieht.
  
Temperatur ist im Teich 10°C, im Filtergraben noch 7°C. Ich habe ein Termometer mit Leitfähigkeitsmessung, messe also nur an der Oberfläche. 
Überrascht hat mich die Leitfähigkeit, im Teich 235 uS, das ist nach dem Regen OK, im Filtergraben 90 uS, da muss ich mal das Messbesteck auspacken. Die Posthornscnecken stört es nicht, die sind eifrig am Aufräumen. 
Ihr ahnt schon, meine Pumpe läuft noch nicht.
Wenn man das Bild vergrössert, sieht man, dass ich nicht so eifrig mit dem Blätter sammeln war und auch noch einiges auf dem Grund liegt. Ein paar Algen schwimmen schon an der Oberfläche, die sammel ich noch ab. Das Wasser ist glasklar.
Die Pumpe baue ich vielleicht morgen ein, jedes grad mehr hilft da gegen kalte Finger.
Für die Teichbiologie ist es natürlich noch zu kalt.

Bis später mit den Wasserwerten

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Feb. 2021)

Nachtrag Wasserwerte:

PH 7.0
KH 2°dH
GH 2°dH
CO2 4 mg/L
Fast schon hohe Werte für das bisschen Leitfähigkeit.

Nährstoffwerte messe ich erst, wenn es wärmer ist. Die Aussentemperstur sind grade 12 °, soll aber noch deutlich wärmer werden bei uns.

Noch einen schönen Samstag
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Feb. 2021)

Hallo,
Auf die Gefahr hin euch zu langweilen, ein update mit einem neuen Bild. Ich glaube ein paar Blätter haben sich seit letzter Woche bewegt.
Seit letzter Woche läuft die Pumpe und damit Skimmer und Bodenauslauf. Da sich schon __ Molche und heute der erste __ Wasserläufer bewegen und auch  das __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt ganz grün aussehen, dachte ich leg mal los mit dem Programm. Am Boden liegt ein beiges Sediment wie schon den ganzen Winter. Wenn die Sonne scheint schwimmen davon immer ein paar Flocken auf und werden vom Skimmer abgeräumt. Am Rand gibt es heute ein paar Algen in Form dieser blubberigen Masse. Das Wasser ist nach wie vor klar.
Die Werte sind auch eher das, wie es bei mir üblich ist, man merkt den vielen Regen im Februar. Diesmal im Teich gemessen, es sollte aber auch so einigermassen durchmischt sein.
  
Temperatur ist 12 °C (Luft 14°C)
Leitfähigkeit ist 275 uS
pH 7.5
KH 6
CO2 gemessen 10 mg/L 
GH 4
Mg 1-2 mg/L
K 25 mg/L
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
PO4 <0.02 mg/L
NO2 <0.01 mg/L

Mein anti Algen oder Kaliumdiät Programm ist ja oben oder in dem link in meiner Signatur beschrieben.
Am Anfang mache ich eine Woche lang täglich soviel Harnstoff rein, dass es dem Grenzwert für Nitrit (NO2) entspricht. Das sind bei meinem Teich 0.7 g. Ich habe mal Küchenmasseinheiten gegoogelt, das wäre eine "Priese".
Den Magnesiumwert werde ich noch ein bisschen anheben. Ich hatte bei meiner Aufhärteaktion mal Magnesiumcarbonat besorgt. Das muss eh mal weg. Eigentlich würde ich lieber einen Dolomit Stein in den Teich packen, bin aber nicht so richtig fündig geworden.

Das Wetter soll ja wärmer werden, bin mal gespannt wann der Teich so loslegt.

einen schönen Samstag noch von
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (6. März 2021)

Hallo,

Mein wöchentliches Foto mit eher wenig Änderung. Ist ja auch wieder kälter geworden. Das Foto habe ich heute morgen gemacht, die Wasserwerte und Temperatur erst später, sonst wäre es wahrscheinlich noch kälter gewesen. 

Temperatur 10°C
Leitwert 289 uS
PH 7.6
KH 6
GH 5
CO2 10 mg/L
Mg 3 mg/L
NO2 0.025 mg/L
Ich bin zwar nicht ganz sicher, ob der Nitrit Test noch OK ist, aber er scheint leicht anzuzeigen.
Ich werde aber noch nicht höher gehen mit dem Harnstoff, dazu muss noch ein bisschen mehr an Pflanzen loslegen. Die __ Wasserähre legt aber auch schon los.
Das Magnesium ist wie erwartet leicht gestiegen, ich hatte für 1 mg/L zugegeben. Der Teich scheint sogar noch etwas klarer als letzte Woche zu sein, dass schiebe ich aber eher auf die Temperaturen.
  
Meine neue Teichrandpflanze, bei mir im Rasen wachsen die nicht, am Teich scheint es zu gefallen. Ich wusste garnicht, dass die nasse Füsse mögen.
 
 Die ersten Badegäste haben sich auch schon fotografieren lassen.
  
Noch einen schönes Wochenende von
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (13. März 2021)

Hallo,
Eigentlich hatte ich ja gehofft, dass es schon wärmer wird, als ich mit den Fotos angefangen habe. Es sind zwar jede Woche mehr grüne Spitzen zu sehen, aber die Natur zögert noch etwas. Immerhin blüht eine __ Sumpfdotterblume schon. Leider war das Foto nicht ganz scharf, jetzt regnet es aber und ich versuche vor allem einen Eindruck über das Wasser auf das Foto zu bekommen. Ich habe in der letzten Woche noch ein paar Käscher voll Sediment und Blätter aus dem Teich geholt. Ich sammel dann mitgefangene __ Molche und __ Libellen raus und lasse sie zurück in den Teich, das Sediment kommt dann unter den Baum links im Bild, damit übersehene Tiere eine Chance haben zurück in den Teich zu kommen. Insgesammt ist das jetzt vielleicht ein Eimer voll.
Die dunklen Flecken auf dem Foto sind nur zum Teil Blätter, da ist auch schon viel an verliebten Molchen unterwegs. Das Wasser ist klar wie letzte Woche. Auf dem Foto spiegeln sich die Wolken, da ist keine Kahmhaut auf dem Wasser.

Wasserwerte diese Woche:
Temeratur 10.2 °C 
Leitfähigkeit 285 uS
PH 7.5
KH 6
GH 5
CO2 10 mg/L
NO2 < 0.01 mg/L
ich gebe jetzt nur am Wochenende das knappe Gramm Harnstoff in den Teich, um die Nitrifizierer anzufüttern. Das mache ich sonst täglich eine Woche lang, aber da das Wasser so kalt ist, lasse ich mir Zeit, nicht dass ich die Falschen anschiebe.

Auf besseres Wetter

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (23. März 2021)

Hallo,
Noch meine Fotos vom Wochenende,
Gemessen habe ich nur die Temperatur 8 °C, dazu gibt es dann die Leitfähigkeit mit 280 uS.
Ich hab dann noch 2 Käscher mit Sediment und ein paar Blätter rausgeholt und meinen Teich in Ruhe gelassen. 

 
Dann dachte ich mir, ich mach mal ein Foto des Filtergrabens, da kommt die __ Wasserähre und das Sumpfvergissmeinicht. __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt sehen auch schon ganz gut aus. 
 
Eben grade habe ich dann wieder ein knappes Gramm Harnstoff zugegeben. Ich vertraue mal auf die Wettervorhersage, dann soll es über 15 ° geben und auch recht sonnig werden.

Bis dann 
Rüdiger


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Servus Rüdiger

Deine Berichte gefallen mir ausgezeichnet. Da hat man einen Vergleich zum eigenen Teich.

Leider ist mein Teich noch im Winterschlaf.

Werde deinen Thread weiter verfolgen, denn er ist sehr interessant.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Rhz69 (23. März 2021)

Hallo Helmut,
Vielen Dank, ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht ganz interessant ist mal die Entwicklung zu zeigen. Das Ist auch ein bisschen "Erwartungsmanagement". Für den einen sind ein paar Algen am Rand eine Katastrophe, für den anderen 10 cm Sichttiefe eine natürliche Trübung.
Mit den Fotos kann man das selber entscheiden.
Für nicht Teichbekloppte ist das wahrscheinlich totaler Unsinn jede Woche das gleiche Foto zu machen"
Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Ich finde gerade das wöchentliche Foto macht es richtig spannend ...

Bin schon neugierig wie sich unsere Teiche weiter entwickeln.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Rhz69 (27. März 2021)

Hallo,
Mein wöchentliches update.
 
Der Teich ist nach wie vor klar, am Boden wächst eine sehr helle Alge, die bei Sonneneinstrahlung hoch steigt und dann vom Skimmer eingesammelt wird. Das Foto ist von heute Morgen um 10, da war noch nichts, letzte Nacht hat es aber auch geregnet. Ich nehme mal an, morgen wird das mehr werden. Die hatte ich bisher immer, hab aber kein Foto für einen Vergleich gefunden. Macht mir auch keine Sorgen. Ich nehme an, dass das eine Fadenalge ist, ich habe so etwas auch schon auf vielen Bildsrn gesehen.
Wasserwerte:
Temperatur 12°C
Leitfähigkeit 280 uS
PH 7.6
KH 8 °dH
GH 5 °dH
CO2 10 mg/L
K 20 mg/L
NO3 < 0.5 mg/L
NO2 < 0.025 mg/L
Mg 3 mg/L
Fe < 0.1 mg/L
Seit es klar war, dass es wärmer wird habe ich Mittwoch Donnerstag ein knappes Gramm Harnstoff in den Teich gegeben. Diese Frühjahr sind das keine 10 g. Damit lässt sich der Rückgang des Kaliumwertes nicht erklären. Ich muss aber immer noch verdünnen, der Messbereich geht nur bis 15 mg/L. Es geht aber in die richtige Richtung. Die nächste Woche habe ich frei und es soll noch wärmer werden, da kann ich weiter beobachten.
Ich frag mich ja, ob diese helle Fadenalge ein Kaliumspezialist ist. Ich habe immer den Eindruck, dass im Gartenteich kaum einer Kalium misst und deswegen solche Effekte nicht erkannt werden. 
In meinem Filtergraben fühlt sich das __ Hornkraut nach wie vor wohl und die __ Wasserähre blüht.
  
Auch sonst kommt der Frühling mit Frosch, Priemel uns __ sumpfdotterblume. Auch die __ Rohrkolben legen los.
      

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
Das Osterupdate. Gestern und vorgestern hat es sogar schon zum Baden gereicht. Donnerstag waren es 18.5°C. Frisch aber geht so, wenn die Sonne scheint. Heute morgen waren es nur noch 15°. 
Nach dem Baden war es auch erst mal trüb, über Nacht setzt es sich wieder ab. Ich wollte auch noch nicht zu viel Sediment in den Filtergraben schieben, bis die UW Pflanzen anständig wachsen. 
Foto nach dem Baden
 
Foto am nächsten Morgen
 
Ich würde sagen, etwas trüber, als letzte Woche ist es schon, aber nicht viel. Ich werde jetzt aber so langsam mal anfangen, die Sedimentreste in den Bodenauslauf zu schieben. Ich mach da nie eine grosse Aktion draus, lieber jedes Wochenende 10 Minuten oder eine halbe Stunde, als eine riesen Aktion.

Dann noch die Wasserwerte:
PH 7.8
KH 8
GH 5 (fast 6)
CO2 8-10 mg/L 
NO2 0.025 mg/L
NO3 0.5 mg/L (ganz leicht positiv)
NH4 < 0.05 mg/L
K 21 mg/L
Leitfähigkeit 293 uS
Temperatur 15°C
Diese Woche habe ich die Stickstoffzugabe erhöht, bis Mittwoch 8 gHarnstoff/Tag seit dem 16 g/Tag. Seit gestern habe ich zum ersten mal einen leicht positiven Nitrattest. Das ist aber eher auf dem Niveau von Kaffeesatzlesen. Der pH Wert steigt zwar leicht, aber das war im letzten Jahr anders, da musste ich mit Zucker für CO2 Nachschub sorgen, um den pH von knapp 9 herunter zu bekommen. Dieses Jahr habe ich schon ein bisschen mehr Sediment/Schlamm im Filtergraben, dass für den CO2 Nachschub sorgt.
Das __ Tausendblatt hat mir ein bisschen sorgen gemacht, jetzt sieht es schon besser aus.
  
Richtig gut geht es der __ Wasserähre, aber auch meine beiden Ufergräben gefallen mir grade. 
    
Die __ Sumpfdotterblume vor den __ Rohrkolben, sollte da eigentlich gar nicht hin. Jeden Frühling überzeugt sie mich, dass sie da richtig steht.
Über meine Krötenparty hab ich ja wo anders geschrieben.

Schöne Ostern von
Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> im letzten Jahr anders, da musste ich mit Zucker für CO2 Nachschub sorgen, um den pH von knapp 9 herunter zu bekommen


Und wie war da nochmals deine Grundlage ( Kg/Liter)
So was vergesse ich immer so schnell .


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Rene,
laut meinem Excel sind es 14 g auf meinem Teich für 1 mg/L CO2. Das habe ich aber eher zurückhaltend geschrieben.
Eigentlich benötigt man aber etwa die 10 fache Menge bezogen auf den Harnstoff letztes Jahr habe ich da etwa 150 g Zucker am Tag in den Teich gegeben, der pH kam dann auch in 2 Wochenlohn pH 9 auf pH 7.5 runter.
Ich habe grade meine Wasserwerte vom 4. April 2020 also vor fast genau einem Jahr gefunden:
Messung                  4.4.20    2.4.21
Temperatur (°C)         15               15
Leitfähigkeit  (uS)     380             293
pH                                9                7.8
KH                                6                8
CO2(gerechnet, mg/L) 0.2             3.7
GH                                3                5
K       (mg/L)                45              21          
NO3  (mg/L)                  2               0.5
Zugabe 2020 150 g Zucker, 16 g Harnstoff und 1-2 g Phosphat pro Tag 
Zugabe 2021 16 g Harnstoff pro Tag. 
Letztes Jahr habe ich 1 m Sichttiefe notiert dieses Jahr sind es mehr als 1.20 m. (tiefer geht bei mir nicht)
Leider habe ich letztes Jahr keine Fotos gemacht.

Das entwickelt sich doch ganz gut. Ich will ja eigentlich nichts in den Teich geben. 

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Da sind aber etliche Komma falsch bei den Werten, oder?
Als Beispiel :


Rhz69 schrieb:


> pH 9 7.8



Ich würde sagen ich weiß auf jeden Fall was du meinst.
Der Knackpunkt ist bei mir die Erwärmung vom Wasser ab 8°
bis 14°, mit Zucker mache ich nichts.
Ich weiß aber das die Werte kurzfristig steigen (PH)wenn die ersten Fütterungen anstehen.
Das ergibt sich weil die submeren Pflanzen noch nicht Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser entziehen und die Bakterien im Filter und Co noch nicht ihre Arbeit aufgenommen haben.
Wenn man eine Heizung in den Temperaturen von 8° bis 14° mit zu schaltet, sind die Probleme weit aus geringer.


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Apr. 2021)

Ups,
Da hätte ich mal die Vorschau probieren sollen. Das ist ein Vergleich dieses letztes Jahr. Ist jetzt nur kaum zu lesen. Mache ich morgen noch mal neu.

Gruss Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (4. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
ich hoffe man kann es lesen, erscheint mir etwas klein.
Ron, das ist noch eine interessante Diskussion. Vor allem weil sich in den Tagen Fadenalgen gebildet haben. Das waren nicht viele, aber es waren diese dunkelgrünen, die niemand massiv in seinem Teich haben will. Ich bin rückwirkend davon ausgegangen, dass die Pflanzen schon die Nährstoffe aufgenommen haben, es wurde aber nicht genug CO2 gebildet. Die Pflanzen haben das CO2 verbraucht, dadurch ist dann der pH Wert hoch. In dem Moment habe ich mehr Nährstoffe zugefügt, als die Pflanzen abbauen konnten. Ich konnte das natürlich einfach wieder beenden im Gegensatz zu Teichen, in die die Nährstoffe durch schlechte Bauweise oder Fischfutter/hohen Fischbesatz eingetragen werden. Dann wäre der Unterschied zwischen Pflanzen und Fadenalgen: Ausreichend CO2. 
Das deckt sich mit dem, was ich in Aquarienforen gesehen habe. Licht und CO2 muss ausreichend für die Pflanzen zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn dann genug Nährstoffe da sind, wachsen die Pflanzen und nicht die Algen. Was ich dabei immer noch nicht verstehe, warum nicht die Algen trotzdem wachsen, es wäre dann ja genug für alle da, vielleicht produzieren die Unterwasserpflanzen auch Algenabwehrmittel. Man kennt das ja von Rosen, wo eine Rose stand wächst nachher nur schlecht etwas.
Die Fadenalgen dezimiert habe ich dann so richtig mit dem Kanne Brottrunk. Deswegen hatte ich das woanders empfohlen. Bei mir hat es aber eventuell einfach CO2 gemacht. Viel besser könnte man einen mix für CO2 eigentlich nicht machen als Brotteig zu nehmen.

Bei mir geht der pH übrigens hoch, weil mein GH kleiner las KH ist. Das ist der Puffer gegen den alkalischen Sturz (pH steigt höher als 8,5). Das ist nicht so bekannt wie der Säuresturz (pH fällt unter 6), der durch KH gepuffert wird.

viele Grüße

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen haben das CO2 verbraucht, dadurch ist dann der pH Wert hoch.


Eher vermutlich den C- Teil den den braucht ja alles leben zur Zellteilung,.übrig blieb Sauerstoff, welcher sanft entgaste.


----------



## samorai (5. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Ich habe selbst so viel in meinen Teich Leben ausprobiert, das geht auf keine Kuh Haut.
Nun habe ich für meinen Teich das geeignete Rezept gefunden.
Ich salze den Teich bei 10° auf 0,1 % auf und im Mai noch mal auf 0,05%, das hilft den Koi und ist zu wenig den Pflanzen zu schädigen.
Das funktioniert jetzt schon das 3. Jahr.
Ferner habe ich vor 2 Jahren eine 300l Graf Tonne zum Rieselfilter umgebaut. Von dem Resultat war ich und auch die Koi begeistert denn die Fische stehen gerne vor dem Auslauf, anscheinend genießen sie das Aufgespaltene Wasser.

Alles in Allem der Teich startet sehr gut im Frühling und Algen sind kein Thema mehr, natürlich gibt es immer kleine Ansätze von Fadenalgen am Ende vom Bachlauf.
Im Bachlauf selber gedeiht Jahr für Jahr das __ Quellmoos was ich als Anzeiger für die gute Qualität des Teich Wasser verstehe.
Natürlich spielen andere Faktoren wie gutes Futter und jede Woche TWW meinen Teich auch zu.


----------



## Rhz69 (7. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ron, 
danke für den Input, ich geh da ja eher verkopft dran, also hab ich mal rumgerechnet. Ich nehme mal an das sind 1kg Salz auf 10 m3, oder gibst du wirklich 27 kg Salz in den Teich?
Bei 1 kg auf 10 m3 komme ich auf etwa 500 uS Leitfähigkeit und 60 mg/L Chlorid. Die 500 uS sollten gut für Koi sein und die 70 mg/L Chlorid hab ich irgendwo als unbedenklich für Süsswasserpflanzen gefunden. Hört sich gut an. Bisher bin ich noch nicht über Salz als Hilfe gegen Algen gestolpert, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die zumindest keinen schnellen Wechsel mögen. Dank Willi hab ich ja im Winter mal die Werte gemessen und die Leitfähigkeit war ja schon tief. Es gibt ja auch immer mal ne Anfrage, dass nach Regenfällen plötzlich Algen auftauchen. Das ist bei mir allerdings nicht der Fall. Das mit dem Salz werd ich auf jeden Fall mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Vielleich im nächsten Frühjahr.
Den Rieselfilter halte ich für mich eher für ungeeignet. Da ich keine Fische habe, muss ich Harnstoff bzw NH4 nicht zu Nitrat oxidieren, den holen die Pflanzen ja schneller raus, als ich ihn reinwerfe. Dafür fehlt mir dass CO2 das die Fische ausatmen. Ich glaube absolut, das der Riesefilter bei dir gut ist, der holt Sauerstoff (O2) in den Teich, leider zieht er übersättigtes CO2 genauso effektiv raus. Das CO2 brauch aber für mein Konzept. Dünger reinschmeissen ohne CO2 wäre ne echte Algenzucht. Ich bin schon geizig mit Wasserfall laufen lassen und dort sind auch immer ein paar Algen.
Aber, wie gesagt für deinen Teich glaub ich das sofort, das das gut funktioniert.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (7. Apr. 2021)

Okay, du hast mit Sicherheit Luft Eintrag(Sprudler) , damit kommt auch CO2 in das Wasser weil es in der Luft mit enthalten ist.
Schalte den Sprudler vor dem
 Auslauf der eine Kreisrunde Strömung in deinem Teich entfacht und das Co2 wird die Pflanzen im ganzen Teich versorgen, natürlich mehr oder weniger.
Bei mir klappt es ganz gut, wobei das Gas in den Filtern und Bachlauf Wie Domer ausgetrieben wird.
Diese Methode greift, letztes Jahr ist eine Seerose förmlich " aus dem Wasser gesprungen", war allerdings die erste Wasser Pflanze die, sehr ( ca 2,5 m Abstand) nah mit CO2 versorgt wurde.

Bei mir ist eine 8000der Pumpe für die Kreis Strömung verfügbar, sie liegt gut 60 cm unter Wasser und "pustet" waagerecht durch den Teich.
Ich stelle sie auch gerne mal um, wenn ich in der anschließenden Flachwasserzone zuviel Mulm bildet, aber das geschieht mal einen Tag.
Wir wollen doch keine Fadenalgen auf die Sprünge helfen.

Mein Bachlauf ist ein schneller mit 7 bis 10 % Gefälle auf 3m, aenhnelt fast wie "Stromschnellen".
Andere User bevorzugen einen Kaskaden artigen Aufbau um den Bachlauf zu verlangsamen.
Da hat wahrscheinlich jeder einen anderen Standpunkt.


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ron,
Ich glaube, ich verstehe deinen ersten Satz nicht. Ich habe keinen Luftsprudler und der kommt mir auch nicht in den Teich ich habe ja keine Fische drin.

Du behauptest ja häufiger mal das Luft CO2 in Wasser einträgt, das ist aber trotzdem schlicht und einfach falsch.

Du könntest mir glauben solche Gasgleichgewichte auszurechnen gehört zu meinem Handwerkszeug.
Du könntest folgenden Thread lesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-wasserwerte.48616/page-5
 Du bist aber glaube ich eher der Praktiker, also schlage ich einen Versuch vor:
Besorge dir einen neuen 10 bis 20 L Eimer, einen CO2 test, einen O2 test am besten noch PH und KH. Den Eimer füllst du mit Leitungswasser. Von dem Leitungswasser bitte CO2, O2 PH KH bestimmen. In das Wasser hängst du den Schlauch deiner Belüfterpumpe und misst von Zeit zu Zeit O2, CO2, KH und PH. 
Der O2 wird ansteigen, CO2 wird nicht ansteigen. 
Dann den test wiederholen und zum Leitungswasser eine Flasche Mineralwasser mit viel Kohlensäure geben. 
O2 wird ansteigen, CO2 sinken.

Du darfst kein Teichwasser nehmen, da darin schon zuviel Biologie abläuft.
Wenn du einen Eimer mit Mörtelresten oder Putzmittelresten nimmst kann auch alles mögliche andere passieren.
Ich bin gespannt auf deine Beobachtungen und hoffe du teilst sie hier im Forum.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Apr. 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

Vielleicht verstehen das auch einige falsch. Im Augenblick möcht ich das Anfahren meines Teiches mit meiner Methode vorstellen. Ich habe letztes Jahr kein Algenprobleme gehabt und habe auch jetzt keine. Ich suche also nicht nach Tips, sondern möchte meine Methode vorstellen. Ich bin dabei kritisch in Bezug auf die paar Algen, die sich bilden, weil ich die Grenzen der Methode zeigen möchte. Ich kann mit dem Zustand meines Teiches sehr gut leben und ich rechne damit dass das noch deutlich besser wird.
Für Diskussionen bin ich offen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2021)

Ich habe meine Hosen schon herunter gelassen und du machst es absolut spannend.

Dann mach uns mal schlau.


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Apr. 2021)

Hallo, 

Damit kommt wieder das wöchentliche update:
Wasserwerte
Temperatur 12 °C (nach der Woche überraschend hoch)
Leitfähigkeit 309 uS
PH 7.6
KH 8
GH 5
CO2 8 mg/L
K 20 mg/L
NO3 0.5 bis 1 mg/L
NO2 0.025 MG/L
PO4 < 0.02 mg/l

Letzte Woche habe ich an 3 Tagen jeweils 16 g Harnstoff (verdünnt in 10 L Wasser) immer in den Filtergraben gegeben, das jetzt der Nitratwert hochgeht zeigt mir, dass die Pflanzen grade nicht mehr aufnehmen können. Da der CO2 Gehalt noch OK ist und das __ Tausendblatt einen guten Eindruck macht, habe ich es grade gewagt mit Phosphat anzufangen. Da Nitrat steigt, bin ich damit etwas zurück und habe grade 10 g Harnstoff und 0.5 g KH2PO4 in den Filtergraben gegeben, also sehr wenig.
Ehrlich gesagt ist das in diesem Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr nötig aber ich wollte mal den Effekt zeigen (keine Algenbildung). Leider ist Phosphat mit den Tröpfchentests schwer nachzuweisen. Ich werde es in 3 h mal probieren, dann ist mein Teich einmal durch. Ich werde aber meinen Teich Einlauf vom Filtergraben im Auge behalten. Wenn sich Blaualgen bilden, dann dort. Es soll heute und morgen bis 20 ° werden, dann aber wieder kalt, macht das grade nicht einfach.
  
  
  
Wie man sieht ist der Teich klar, es steigt schon mal Alge/Sediment vom Winter auf. Da gehe ich dann wenn ich eh um den Teich latsche ein/zweimal mit dem Käscher durch. So langsam werde ich dann auch anfangen die Reste Richtung BA zu schieben, damit er mit Beginn der Badesaison weg ist. Das hat letztes Jahr gut funktioniert. Arbeitsaufwand sind 10 Minuten am Wochenende.
Eine schönes Wochenende

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Apr. 2021)

Eine Sache habe ich noch vergessen. 
Letzte Woche habe ich noch 170 ml eine "Mikro Spezial" düngers in den Filtergraben getan. Der soll überflüssig sein, ich gehe vor dem phosphat-start aber lieber auf sicher. 
Er enthält Magnesium, Eisen, Mangan, Kupfer, Bor, Zink und Molybdän, alles Spurenelemente für Pflanzen. Ich habe die Dosierung für ein Aquarium ohne CO2 Anlage für eine ganze Woche genommen. Mehr wird das aber in diesem Jahr nicht mehr.
Das ist aber eventuell ein Tip für Fischteiche mit Pflanzenzone. Ich habe ein 20 L Nanoaquarium mit Garnelen. Dort verwende ich etwas ähnliches mit zusätzlich Kalium.
Mit dem Fischfutter wird vor allem Nitrat und Phosphat in den Teich gebracht. Wenn den Pflanzen so ein Mikronährstoff oder Kalium fehlt, dann wachsen sie nicht und die Algen freuen sich. 
Wenn man Kalium misst und dafür sorgt, dass immer etwas da ist und dann mit so einem Dünger arbeitet, kann man etwas gegen Algen tun.

Der Dünger fällt aber auch für mich unter Chemie. Die meisten der Stoffe sind bei unserem Teich pH schlecht löslich, daher werden dort Komplexbildner zugesetzt.
Also sparsam damit umgehen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich gestern mit dem Phosphat angefangen habe ein update. Gut zwei Stunden nach der Phosphat/Harnstoffzugabe habe ich im Teicheinlauf vom Filtergraben einen positiven Phosphat test gehabt. Das wollte ich mal ausprobieren, ob der überhaupt anzeigt. Es waren 0.02 mg/L also das doppelte von dem was ich auf den ganzen Teich gerechnet habe. Da muss man aber aufpassen, meine Pumpe mach nominell 6000 L die Stunde braucht also über 3 Stunden um den Teich einmal umzuwälzen. Bei meinem Job rechnen wir 3 mal die Umwälzzeit, bis die Verteilung gleichmässig ist.
Heute morgen war der Test dann auch negativ, wie bisher immer. 
Interessanter ist ja der Effekt im Teich. Das Foto ist von heute morgen. Kein Unterschied.
  
Interessant waren gestern abend die Unterschiede bei den Wasserwerten.
PH stieg von 7.8 auf 8.0.
KH fiel von 8 bis 9 auf 7
CO2 von 8 auf 6 mg/L
Da passiert also etwas, aber auch nicht so viel, dass ich mir sorgen machen müsste, vor allem dass mein PH bis 9 hochgeht.
Das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt mit meiner Zugabe zu tun haben. Die Temperatur ist 12 auf 15° gestiegen. Ich glaube aber schon, dass da meine Pflanzen zu beigetragen haben. Um Phosphat und Stickstoff einzubauen haben sie CO2 verbraucht, was die Effekte erklärt.
Heute gab es noch mal die gleiche Portion, nächste Woche wird es aber wieder kälter, da werd ich dann wieder vorsichtiger sein.

Dann noch was anderes, nachdem meine Frau die beiden durch den Winter gefüttert hat, zeigen sie sich dankbar und räumen den Teich auf.
 

  

Einen schönen Sonntag

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger, 
da zeigt sich doch wieder wie so ein CO2 verbrauch von statten geht.
Wenn du jetzt noch belastbare O2 Werte hättest......
Aber als erstes wird hat das gelöste CO2 aus dem Wasser genommen. Da es keine Produzenten bei dir gibt steigt dein PH. Gleichzeitig werden gebundene Formen in Lösung gebracht, nur dauert halt das Lösen seine Zeit bis der KH sinkt.
Nur musst du dann auch wieder aufpassen. Denn wenn die KH aufgebraucht ist ist schluß mit Lustig und deine Pflanzen fangen an zu kümmern, jedoch einige Algen freut es ....


----------



## Rhz69 (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Rene,

Wenn das für euch interessant ist, kauf ich mir auch einen O2 Test.
Ich mag allerdings meinen CO2 test schon nicht. Der O2 test hat bestimmt ein O2 empfindliches Reagenz, dummerweise (für den Test) hat Luft so viel Sauerstoff.
Ich hab ja auch nicht viel  O2 Verbraucher im Teich, Rückschlüsse für Fische werden wahrscheinlich schwierig.



troll20 schrieb:


> Nur musst du dann auch wieder aufpassen. Denn wenn die KH aufgebraucht ist ist schluß mit Lustig und deine Pflanzen fangen an zu kümmern, jedoch einige Algen freut es ....



Jetzt unterschätzt du mich aber, dagegen hab ich bestimmt was.
Im Ernst, deswegen messe ich das ja. Wenn der PH zu sehr steigt, bzw CO2 fällt, würde ich mit Zucker anfangen, bzw. In diesem Jahr erstmal mit Düngen aufhören, sollte eigentlich genug Schlamm im Filtergraben sein, der CO2 nachliefert.
Ich habe Ja den Marmorkiess (Kalk) im Teich, der braucht natürlich etwas, bis er in Lösung geht und dann KH macht. 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Wenn das für euch interessant ist, kauf ich mir auch einen O2 Test.


Nein um Gottes Willen lass die Kirche im Dorf.
Das war einfach nur ein Gedankenspiel, welches jedoch eher für stark besetzte Teiche von Bedeutung ist.


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Jetzt unterschätzt du mich aber, dagegen hab ich bestimmt was


Nein bestimmt nicht  das war eher in Richtung von Teichneulingen gerichtet. Denn das sollte man insbesondere bei der ganzen Betrachtung und Messerei nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## Rhz69 (11. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nein bestimmt nicht  das war eher in Richtung von Teichneulingen gerichtet. Denn das sollte man insbesondere bei der ganzen Betrachtung und Messerei nicht aus den Augen verlieren.




Geb ich dir völlig recht.

Auch wenn man im Lexikon hier im Forum nachschaut fehlen meistens die Querverbindungen. Das Zugabe von Stickstoff und Phosphor auch die ganze PH Stabilisierung durcheinanderbringen kann steht meistens nicht da.
Wenn man es mit reinnimmt, wird es aber auch so unübersichtlich, dass dann viele gleich abwinken.
Danke, dass du mir hilfst die Lücken zu schliessen.

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mir hilfst die Lücken zu schliessen


Das  geht zurück. Und ich glaube durch deine Beiträge schließen sich bei mir weitere Lücken, dafür gehen noch viel mehr auf


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
Es ist wieder Wochenende. Jetzt erreicht das Aussenthermometer schon mal 8 °C. Da ist der Teich noch wärmer, der hat 9°. Ist natürlich nicht so toll, ich brauch ja eigentlich die Temperaturen, damit die Teichbiologie läuft.
Ich habe am Mittwoch noch mal Phosphat und Harnstoff zugegeben. Der Teich war sehr klar und es sind kaum noch Algenflocken aufgestiegen. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob das an den Nährstoffen oder an den Temperaturen liegt. 
War aber vielleicht nicht schlecht, die Werte haben eine kleine Überraschung für mich.
Temperatur 9° C
Leitfähigkeit 303 uS
PH 7.8
KH 8
GH 5
CO2 8 mg/L
NO3 0.5 bis 1 mg 
PO4 <0.02 mg/L
K 24 mg/L
Mg knapp 1 mg/L

Kalium ist angestiegen, dafür ist fast kein Magnesium mehr nachweisbar. Ich hätte auch erwartet, dass der Nitratwert nach 3 Tagen kaum nachweisbar ist.
Es ist ja eh meine Theorie, dass ich mit dem Magnesium das Kalium aus meinem Substrat heraushole. Ich hatte auch letztes Jahr im Mai einen Anstieg der Kaliumwerte. Wenn kein Magnesium da ist, bekomme ich natürlich auch Kalium und das Nitrat nicht abgebaut. 

Also habe ich zum Magnesiumkalk gegriffen. Das ist das weiße Zeug, was die Turner sich an die Hände machen. Das ist ein ganz fluffiges Pulver. Für 1 mg/L brauche ich 80 g, das ist eine Müslischale voll. Ich habe aber noch ein bisschen Zitronensäure dazugepackt, damit sich das löst, sonst ist mein Teich einen Tag milchweiß.
Das ganze morgen noch einmal. 
Mal schauen, ob die Temperaturen so bleiben, sonst kommt erst nächste Woche wieder eine Nährstoffportion rein. Die Sonne scheint heute immerhin.
Gut ist schon mal dass jetzt auch das Glanzlaichkraut kommt. Die __ Wasserschraube will noch nicht und das __ Hornblatt zögert auch mit dem Wachstum.
    
Sorgen macht mir eh mein Apfelbaum, der öffnet jeden Tag ein paar Blüten, aber Nachts ist es doch immer bei -1°C.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Wenn es Frost Gefahr bei blühenden Obstbäume gibt, besprüht man den Baum mit Wasser.
Bei Eisbildung auf den Blüten passiert Komischer Weise nichts.


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ron,

Danke für den Tip,
 der Effekt heisst Schmelzwärme oder auch Gitterenergie. Das wird auch bei diesen Wärmepads benutzt, mit denen man im Winter die Finger wärmen kann. Wenn etwas kristallisiert, wird Wärme frei. Das ist die Theorie, die Praxis ist, dass ich dann aufstehen muss, wenn es friert, um die Bäume einzusprühen, also morgens um 4. 
Ich hab meinen Mitbewohner mit Fell gefragt, aber er hat noch nicht mal geantwortet.
Ich hab dann beschlossen, lieber Äpfel zu kaufen und im Bett zu bleiben.
Aber es sieht ganz gut aus, die Bienen waren heute dran und ich glaube heute ist die letzte Nacht mit auch nur wenig Frost.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
und wieder ist eine Woche rum. Heute war es aber zu schön für elektronisches Spielzeug. 
20 ° und Sonne.
Der Teich hatte heute morgen 17° und ich war auch schon drin, ist aber sehr erfrischend.
Leitwert 302 uS
PH 7.8
KH 8
GH 4
CO2 10 mg/L
NO3 0.5 mg/L (ganz leicht positiv)
K 27 mg/L
Mg 6 mg/L
Fe <0,1 mg/L
Seit letzter Woche ich ich 3 mal Magnesium nachgegeben, allerdings weniger als jetzt der Wert angibt, so genau ist das halt nicht, oder mein MgCO3 enthält mehr MgO als gedacht.
Phosphat/Harnstoff hatte ich noch mal am Montag zugegeben, einen Tag später abends aber gesehen, dass der pH Wert bei 8 war. Daraufhin hab ich bis heute Pause gemacht. Von daher fand ich heute überraschend, das der Nitratwert noch positiv war. Da es nicht an Magnesiummangel oder CO2 liegen kann, habe ich heute etwas mehr Phosphat in meinem Mix zugegeben. 10 g Harnstoff und 0.5 g Phosphat (KH2PO4).
Ich hab bei zwei von euch gesehen, wie grün die Uferpflanzen nach dem Abdecken schon sind ich hätte erwartet, dass meine Teichpflanzen bei dem Wetter richtig loslegen. Dann habe ich mal eine Giesskanne 12 L Teichwasser genommen, mit etwa 300 mg Harnstoff und 25 mg Phosphat mein NPK Verhältnis eingestellt und damit den Damm zwischen Teich und Filtergraben gegossen. Mal schauen.

Teichwasser ist klar, nach Baden war es klarer als das letzte mal, ich hab dann aber die Sedimentreste Richtung Bodenauslauf geschoben, danach war es trüb. Da ist noch einiges an Sediment im Teich. Ich hab diese Jahr vor ohne Zucker zur CO2 Bildung auszukommen, da soll sich das Sediment und die Pflanzenreste zersetzen. 
Hier das Bild von heute Morgen
 
Der Filtergraben mit sehr gut Wachsendem __ Tausendblatt. Inzwischen habe ich grüne __ Wasserpest gesehen, macht ihrem Namen aber keine Ehre.
  
Richtig losgelegt haben die Kaulquapen, nach dem Baden musste ich aber viel von der Uferterasse wieder in den Teich spülen.
Mein Apfelbaum hat die Frostnächte gut überstanden und blüht jetzt voll.
  
Wird ein schönes Wochenende.
Schöne Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Bei 17°ins Wasser zu gehen erfordert einen gut trainierten Kreislauf .

Wann denkst du denn das Wasser nicht weiter zu pushen? Juni, Juli oder August?
In weiser Voraussicht auf das nächste Jahr. 
Wenn man es zu lange macht könnten Algen im darauf folgenden Jahr davon profitieren. 

Luft Ausstroemer im Pflanzen Teich regen Bakterien und Pflanzen an.


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ron,

Die 17 °hab ich morgens gemessen, im Teich war ich am Nachmittag, Badetemperatur messe ich lieber mit dem Fuss. Das ist auch immer Tagesform bei mir. 
Jetzt muss ich mir wohl doch einen Sauerstofftest besorgen, mit den Belüftern werden wir uns wohl nicht einig. Ich hab aber überlegt, ob das im Herbst und Frühjahr Sinn macht, wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht viel Sauerstoff machen. Vielleicht zersetzt sich das Sediment dann aerob zu CO2 und nicht anaerob zu Schlamm. Dann müsste ich weniger rausschaufeln. Ich schalte ja die Pumpe im Winter aus und da hab ich im Frühling schon was an Sediment am Boden. Vielleicht kann ich das noch verbessern.
Wann ich aufhöre mit puschen, sehe ich an den Pflanzen, wenn die schön wachsen. Ich muss mal schauen, das war glaub ich im Juni letztes Jahr. Wenn die __ Molche aus dem Teich verschwinden fangen bei mir aber die Pflanzen schon mal an zu kümmern, dann gibts wieder ein bisschen, aber das ist dann viel weniger als jetzt. Eigentlich müsste das aber von Jahr zu Jahr weniger werden. Zumindest bis ich mal den Filtergraben ausräume.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo, 

Heute ein Schnappschuss von meinem Teich. Das waren bisher die einzigen 5 min, die es nicht geregnet hat. Luft hat 9°C. Aber der Teich ist nach wie vor klar. Der Regen hat dafür gesorgt, dass die paar  aufgeschwommenen Fadenalgen verschwunden sind. Über die Reste machen sich die Kaulquappen her.
 
  
Mein Teich sieht nach Regen immer sehr sauber aus. Ich schon gelesen, dass bei anderen dann Algen kommen, bei mir das Gegenteil. Ich bin diese Woche auf die Idee zu kommen, das zu nutzen. Nachdem ich das Sediment über den BA in den Filtergraben geschoben habe, waren meine Unterwasserpflanzen völlig "verstaubt". Ich hab dann einfach die Gießkanne mit Brause genommen und Teichwasser drübergeregnet, klappte gar nicht schlecht.
  

Das Wasser hatte heute immerhin 12.4°C.
Leitfähigkeit 296 uS, runter von 302, da merkt man schon ein bisschen den Regen
PH 7.8 gleich, war aber die Woche abends mal bei 8.5
KH 8 
GH 4 
CO2 6 mg/L
NO3 0.5 mg/L (ganz leicht positiv)
K 27 mg/L
Mg 6 mg/L
Ausser CO2 ist alles konstant geblieben. Das passt besser zu den anderen Werten, als letzte Woche. Auch der niedrige pH Wert abends zeigt den CO2 Verbrauch. Letztes Jahr hätte ich jetzt Zucker in den Teich gegeben, um die Teichbakterien daraus CO2 machen zu lassen. Ich möchte aber diese Jahr, Sedimentabbau fördern. Bei den Industriekläranlagen ist das ein Problem, wenn zuviel einfach abbaubares Zeug zur Verfügung steht, wird das schlechter Abbaubare nicht genommen. Es müsste genug Sediment da sein und Pflanzenreste habe ich auch drin gelassen. Es ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu kalt und die Bakterien sind im Bummelstreik. Deswegen gibt es erstmal nur eine Portion die Woche (10 g Harnstoff 0.5 g Phosphat)
Sonst lässt sich die Natur nicht aufhalten. 
      
Ich muss mal rausfinden, was das Gelb blühende hinter meinem Ufergraben ist. Von mir ist es nicht, darf aber bleiben.
Einen schönen hoffentlich nicht so verregneten Feiertag

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

Heute wider bei besserem Wetter und morgen mit der Hoffnung das es zum Baden reicht. 
Heute hat es nur für ein Fussbad mit Kaulquappenpeeling gereicht. Die letzte Woche hat es so 30 L/m2 geregnet. Der Teich ist schön voll. Die __ Nelke hat aber beschlossen das Mai ist egal welches Wetter und blüht jetzt.
  
Das Wasser im Teich ist nach wie vor klar. Ich überleg ja immer, ob ich vielleicht eine leichte Trübung drin habe, aber seht auf dem Foto, ist eher Einbildung, aber mindestens Jammern auf hohem Niveau.
  
Es fehlen die Schwimmer die langsam die Sedimentreste in die Sedimentfalle schieben.
Für die Schwimmer und ich glaube auch für meine Biologie zum Teichschlamm in CO2 umwandeln fehlen ein paar °C .
Heute gemessen
Temeratur 14 °C
Leitfähigkeit 273 uS (ganz schön verdünnt durch den Regen)
PH 8.0 Tendenz zu 8.2
KH 8 auch da Tendenz sinkend
GH 4
CO2 4 mg/L auch deutlich sinkend.
NO3 0.5 mg/L nur noch ganz zart positiv
PO4 < 0.02 mg nicht nachweisbar
K 24 mg/L
Mg 2 mg/L deutlich gesunken 
Ich hab dann zum einen heute darauf verzichtet Harnstoff in den Teich zu geben. Wie erwähnt soll es morgen 26 bis 30 ° werden, da will ich nicht, das mein PH zu sehr steigt.
Gleichzeitig hoffe ich ja, dass dem Sediment im Filtergraben die Temperatur fehlt um in CO2 umgewandelt zu werden, damit mein PH wieder sinkt.
  
Für den Magnesium wert hab ich mir Dolomitkiess besorgt. Aber auch für die Magnesiumfreisetzung aus dem Kiess braucht es CO2. Vielleicht gibt es doch noch mal Zucker, aber die Woche wollte ich mindestens warten. Die Unterwasserpflanzen machen sich gut. Vor allem das __ Laichkraut macht sich sehr gut in den letzten beiden Wochen. 
Von daher braucht es im Augenblick auch nichts. Hier noch ein Bild vom ganzen Filtergraben. 
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich bedenken, dass das Pfeilblatt vom __ Hechtkraut verdrängt wird, diese Jahr treiben sie aber gleichzeitig aus.

Jetzt freue ich mich auf einen Sommersonntag

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2021)

Und wenn du einen kleinen Luftheber einsetzt hast du CO2, Sauerstoff für die Backies und etwas mehr Strömung.
Alles zusammen regt den Pflanzen Wuchs und den Abbau, sowie die Backies an.


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> eine leichte Trübung drin habe


Ja würde ich so unterschreiben. Da muss definitiv ein leichte Hornhauttrübung vorhanden sein


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ron,
Was mache ich den jetzt. Ich glaube wir müssen uns mal zusammensetzten und meinen Versuchsvorschlag weiter oben zusammen machen. Ich bring die Tests mit und du stellst den Belüfter. Ich glaube, wenn wir dabei das ein oder andere gekühlte CO2 haltige Getränk leeren werden wir uns schon einig. 
Zumindest, wenn das Getränk nicht Mineralwasser oder Cola ist.



Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## Rhz69 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Und wieder ist eine Woche rum. 
Aber bei uns hat die Natur schon Nachholbedarf. Die Felder sehen schon wieder trocken aus, wenn es zwei Tage nicht regnet.
Der Teich wird immerhin wärmer. Mein Zeh meinte gestern schon zu kalt zum Baden, heute sagt das Termometer 16°.
Leitfähigkeit 271 uS gleich geblieben
PH 8.0 ohne Tendenz zu 8.2
KH 8
CO2 6 mg/L leicht höher, ich müsste mal versuchen CO2 aus meinem Wasser auszutreiben, CO2 wird bei diesem Test durch z.B. Huminsäuren vorgegaukelt. Durch austreiben bekäme man einen Nullwert, den man abziehen kann. Entweder Vakuum oder einen Belüfterpumpe. Hab schon an eine alte Fahradpumpe gedacht. 
Im Gegensatz zu letzter Woche dürfte ich aber wieder CO2 im Teich haben.
GH 4 bleibt
NO3 <0.5 mg/L das ist jetzt Kaffeesatzlesen, ob das noch einen Hauch anzeigt.
K 24 mg/L bleibt, im Mai nicht schlecht, letztes Jahr ist es dann wieder angestiegen bis auf 60 mg/L.
Mg 6 mg/L da bin ich am überlegen, letzte Woche 2 mg davor 6. Da könnte ich letzte Woche auch Mist gemessen haben. Andererseits, ohne CO2 geht da auch nichts von meinem Dolomit in Lösung. Ist auf jeden Fall gut so.
  
Für dieses Wochenende habe ich dann entgültig angefangen meine Winterreste in den Filtergraben zu schieben. Ich nehm dazu meinen Teleskopbesen und fange unten am Teichboden an, alles zum Bodenauslauf zu schieben. Wenn ich das vorsichtig mache, bleiben die Zwischenstufen gut sichtbar und ich kann die nachher abfegen. Das dauert vielleicht eine knappe halbe Stunde, dann joggen gehen, nochmal den wieder sichtbaren Teil abfegen, Pause machen und nochmal. Das sind dann aber immer nur 10 Minuten.
Über Nacht habe ich die Pumpe dieses mal angelassen. Ich weiss nicht, ob man das auf dem Foto sieht. Der Teichboden wird gelber, dafür war er heute wirklich noch leicht trüb. 
Diese Woche hatte ich auf jeden Fall das Gefühl, die Uferpflanzen werden so richtig grün. Das Glanzlaichkraut ist schon an der Oberfläche und das Risenhechtkraut ist dunkelgrün.
Ich denke, da gibt es auch diese Woche keine Extraration für die Pflanzen. Müsste ich jetzt auch mit Zucker koppeln.
    
Letztes Jahr war mir Mitte Mai mal der Nitratwert bis 3 mg hoch und es fingen ein paar Fadenalgen an. Damals habe ich den Brottrunk ausprobiert. Hat zwar beeindruckend funktioniert, wollte ich aber diese Jahr nicht machen.

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum ausgerechnet, wenn die Pflanzen so richtig durchstarten, die Nährstoffaufnahme sinkt, aber vielleicht brauchen die jetzt auch grade viel CO2 für die Blattmasse.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Da sieht ja keiner durch. 


Rhz69 schrieb:


> CO2 aus meinem Wasser auszutreiben,



Dann 


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu letzter Woche dürfte ich aber wieder CO2 im Teich haben.





Rhz69 schrieb:


> die Nährstoffaufnahme sinkt, aber vielleicht brauchen die jetzt auch grade viel CO2 für die Blattmasse.



Da es gar keine richtigen CO2 Produzenten wie Fische, die CO2 abatmen, bei dir gibt bleibt dir doch nur der Luft Eintrag.

Wenn der GH bei 4 liegt was sagt denn der KH Wert?

Du schreibst auch nix über einen TWW, mal frisches Wasser in Verbindung mit Luft einleiten, nur hier und da etwas zur Stabilität rein zu kippen kann ja nicht das Non Plus Ultra sein.
Das Wasser muss sich doch mal allein stabilisieren.


----------



## troll20 (16. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Da es gar keine richtigen CO2 Produzenten wie Fische, die CO2 abatmen, bei dir gibt bleibt dir doch nur der Luft Eintrag.


So ein Biofilm, kann da über Nacht schon ordentlich was erzeugen, wenn er dem Wasser O2 entzieht.


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für das Interesse, bevor ich auf die Fragen eingehe, wollte ich mal die wichtigsten Zusammenhänge von CO2 im Teich zusammenstellen. Sollte ein kleiner Ausflug werden, ist ein fetter Block geworden. Lasst euch nicht erschlagen. In den Reaktionsgleichungen stehen so Klammern (+) oder (2-) das sind Ladungen, wenn ihr nicht wisst, was es ist, einfach ignorieren, ohne die sieht es für mich einfach falsch aus.

*Kleiner“ Ausflug CO2 im Teich*

-Wie kommt es rein
-Was macht es im Teich
-Wie kommt es raus

*Wie kommt es rein. *

Da fange ich jetzt mal weit vorne an. Unsere Nahrungsmittel kann man in drei Bereiche unterteilen Kolenhydrate, Fette und Eiweiß. Das gilt Grundsätzlich auch für Fische und letztendlich stellen Pflanzen diese Stoffe meist selber her.

Um es zu vereinfachen bleibe ich bei den Kohlenhydraten, die hier wichtigsten sind Stärke zum Beispiel in Getreidekörnern und Cellulose, daraus bestehen die stabilen Strukturen in Pflanzen.

Stärke können die allermeisten Bakterien in kleine Stücke zerschneiden, die Zucker. Die Zucker werden dann in unseren Muskeln „verbrannt“ also umgesetzt. Bei dieser Umsetzung entsteht CO2, das dann in die Blutbahn geht und in der Lunge aus dem Blut entfernt wird, wir atmen es aus. Die Cellolose besteht auch aus Zuckerketten, die sind aber anders verknüpft und das kriegen nur wenige Bakterien klein. Deswegen sind die so praktisch als Baumaterial für die Pflanzen, die wollen ja nicht von allen Seiten angefressen werden.

Was hat das mit dem Teich zu tun. In einem Fischteich kommen über das Futter die Kohlenhydrate rein. Der Fisch nutzt wie wir die Energie und gibt CO2 in die Blutbahn. Da er keine Lunge hat geht das CO2 über die Kiemen ins Wasser über. Das funktioniert so lange die CO2 Konzentration im Teichwasser kleiner ist als die im Fischblut. Der Unterschied ist jetzt, dass das CO2 immer noch gelöst ist. Selbst wenn zu viel CO2 im Wasser gelöst ist gibt es nicht gleich CO2 Blasen. Erst wenn man es stark bewegt am besten mit zusammen mit Luftblasen oder einer rauen Oberfläche (Wasserfall, Bachlauf, Luftsprudler, Luftheber).

Wie kommt jetzt CO2 in den Teich ohne Fische. In kleinerem Massstab natürlich auch über alle kleinen Tiere. Der wichtigste Bereich ist aber der „Belebtschlamm“. Wenn Blätter in den Teich fallen, im Herbst die Pflanzen braun werden und zerfallen, dann sinkt das an den Boden des Teiches ab. Dort gibt es jetzt die Spezialbakterien, die auch die Cellulose geknackt bekommen. Wie erwähnt sind das auch aneinandergehängte Zuckermoleküle. Wenn die erst mal geknackt sind können die kürzeren Stücke wieder in Zucker und dann auch von den Bakterien zur Energiegewinnung und CO2 umgesetzt werden. Da das auch unter Wasser stattfindet, kann auch hier die maximale CO2 Konzentration deutlich überschritten werden.

Für beide kann man die vereinfachte Umsetzung angeben:

C6H12O6 (Zucker) + 6 O2 (Sauerstoff) → 6 CO2 + 6 H2O (Wasser)

Man braucht also immer Sauerstoff für die Umsetzung zu CO2. Für die absterbenden Pflanzen heisst das, dass nicht zu viel auf einmal anfallen darf. Die Umsetzung findet im Schlamm (Dreck, Sediment) statt, aber nur in der obersten Schicht zum Wasser hin, da der Schlamm, wenn er zusammensackt den Austausch mit dem Wasser abtrennt. Pflanzen zerfallen sehr langsam, so dass auch nur langsam Sauerstoff verbraucht wird. Nach einer Algenblüte zerfallen die Algen meist auch auf einmal, dass kann dann zu Sauerstoffmangel führen. Das ist eher für Fische gefährlich.

-Für einen Fischlosen Teich braucht man ein Sediment/Schlamm/Dreckschicht, sonst wachsen keine Unterwasserpflanzen, die gelösten Nährstoffe bleiben im Teich.
-Bei einem neuen Teich muss man zusehen, dass auch ein paar Pflanzenreste im Teich bleiben, um diese Schicht aufzubauen.

*Die Rolle von CO2 im Teich *

-Rohstoff für Pflanzenwuchs
-Puffer für den pH Wert
-Kalk Kohlensäure Gleichgewicht

Pflanzen sind schon länger auf der Erde als wir und mussten fast alles, was sie brauchen, selber herstellen. Ein paar Grundlagen können sie an Bakterien auslagern. Pflanzen nutzen auch die Sonnenenergie und sind daher nicht auf Kohlenhydrate als Energiequelle angewiesen, sie nutzen sie als Speicher (Stärke) und als Baumaterial. In der Umkehrung von oben kann die Pflanze aus CO2 und Wasser bei Sonneneinstrahlung Zucker und daraus wieder Cellulose aufbauen. Sie baut daraus auch Eiweise auf, für die sie Stickstoff benötigt sowie Enzyme, RNA/DNA für die Phosphat benötigt wird. Damit wird dem Teich Stickstoff (Nitrat, Ammonium) und Phosphat entzogen.

PH-Puffer
der pH Wert gibt den Gehalt an Säure oder Base im Teich an. Oberhalb pH 7 basisch unter pH 7 sauer. OK ist der Bereich von etwa 6 bis 8.5. Für Fische ist der Bereich enger und die Teiche und Lebewesen darin mögen keine starken Schwankungen. Die Schwankungen werden durch Puffern vermieden. Puffersysteme sind immer eine Säure und die dazugehörende Base bzw. das Salz. Für den teich haben wir uns das komplizierteste System ausgesucht.

*Es gibt die Kohlensäure die au gelöstem CO2 entsteht*

CO2 +H2O (Wasser) ↔ CO3H2 (Kohlensäure)↔ CO3H(-)(Hydrogencarbonat) + H(+) (Säureproton)

Bei pH 4.3 bis pH 8.3 liegen Hydrogencarbonat und CO2/Kohlensäure vor. Wenn jetzt zum Beispiel duch Abbau von Ammonium zu Nitrat Säureprotonen entstehen werden sie durch das Puffersystem von rechte nach links abgefangen Hydrogenkarbonat wird verbraucht CO2 entsteht. Wenn das CO2 in die Luft entweicht wird Säure entzogen. Wenn alles Hydrogencarbonat verbraucht ist landet man bei pH 4.3, wenn dann noch mehr Säure entsteht ist der nächste Puffer der der Schwefelsäure bei pH 2, also extrem sauer.

Umgekehrt, wenn Base zugegeben wird, entsteht aus Kohlensäure Hydrogenkarbonat. Im Teich ist der Effekt aber eher der, dass CO2 entzogen wird (in die Luft oder durch Pflanzen/Algen). Das ist kein Problem, bis allles CO2 verbraucht ist, und einige Algen/Pflanzen mit der biogenen Entkalkung beginnen.

2 CO3H(-) (Hydrogenkarbonat) ↔ CO2 +CO3(2-) Karbonat + H2O (Wasser)

*Damit kommen wir zum Kalk Kohlensäuregleichgewicht.*

Kalk ist Kalziumkarbonat CaCO3) uns ist sehr schlecht löslich in Wasser. Es kann aber als Kalzium (di)hydrogencarbonat in Lösung gehen. Das passiert indem gelöstes CO2 bzw. Die Kohlensäure mit festem Kalk reagieren.

CaCO3 + CO2 ↔ Ca(2+) (Kalzium gelöst) + 2 (CO3H(-) Hydrogenkarbonat

Wenn man Kalkstein im Teich hat, hat man also einen Vorrat an Kalzium das mit überschüssigem CO2 gelöst werden kann. Der Löseprozess ist aber extrem langsam. Da bekommt man vielleicht 1 maximal 3 Wasserhärtegrade im Jahr. Das Calcium wir aber von den Pflanzen in grossen Mengen verbraucht, so dass man auf diesem Weg seine Wasserhärte (GH) so grade konstant halten kann. Umgekehrt ist die Gesammthärte ein Schutz gegen hohe pH Werte. Wird durch die Biogene Entkalkung das Hydrogencarbonat verbraucht, steigt der pH Wert auf bis zu pH 12.5. Wenn genug Kalzium gelöst ist fällt Kalziumcarbonat aus und das Wasser wird immer weicher, der pH Wert bleibt erst einmal bei pH 8.3 bis 8.5 bzw. steigt viel langsamer .

Die Kalklösung gilt auch für MagnesiumKarbonat. Magnesium ist wichtig für Pflanzen, ein Zentrales Atom im Farbstoff für die Photosynthese. Magnesium ist gerne ein Mangelelement in unseren Teichen. Deswegen empfehle ich ein paar Steine Dolomit (Ca, MgCO3) in den Teich zu geben. Das Dolomit wird bei genügend gelöstem CO2 in Lösung geht.

*Wie kommt CO2 aus dem Teich *

Das ist schon alles erwähnt.

-CO2 wird in Pflanzen eingebaut
-CO2 fällt über Umwege als Kalziumkarbonat aus
-CO2 wird durch Wasserbewegung (Wasserfall, Belüftung, Bachläufe) in die Atmosphäre/Luft abgegeben.

Der letzte Punkt könnte auch Grundsätzlich andersrum laufen, so dass CO2 aus der Luft gelöst wird. Die maximale Löslichkeit in Wasser ist sehr hoch, aber nur wenn reines CO2 anstelle von Luft verwendet wird. In unserer Luft sind aber nur 0.04% (400 ppm). Der Gleichgewichtswert entspricht also 0.04% der maximalen Löslichkeit, also bei 0°C 1,3 mg/L und bei 20°C 0,68 mg/L.

Der Tröpfchentest misst minimal 2 mg/L kann diese Grenzen also nicht mehr feststellen.
Im Gleichgewicht haben wir immer zu wenig CO2 im Wasser: Belüfter, Bachläufe oder Wasserfälle ergeben immer das Gleichgewicht entziehen dem Wasser also noch die letzten Reste an CO2. CO2 mit dem Belüfter in den Teich zu bekommen geht oberhalb von pH 8.3, sorg dann aber dafür das der pH Wert nicht unter 8.3 fällt. Aus diesem Grund hat man an Bachläufen oder Wasserfällen auch gerne Algenprobleme.

Danke fürs Zu-Ende-Lesen

Rüdiger


----------



## PeBo (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger, ganz große Klasse  Danke!

Diese Zusammenhänge wurden mir noch nie so erklärt. Da würde ich gerne immer mal wieder nachschauen, deshalb wünsche ich mir, dass vielleicht ein Moderator eine Kopie unter Fachbeiträge zur Wasserchemie einstellt.
Natürlich nur wenn du damit einverstanden bist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Peter,
Vielen Dank, freut mich, dass es verständlich geworden ist. Ist für mich kein Problem, dass es unter den Fachbeiträgen landet, im Gegenteil, da wäre ich stolz drauf.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,
ich liebe deine Beiträge zur Wasserchemie  obwohl ich zugegebenermaßen nur einen kleinen Teil verstehe 

Sowie ich es jetzt verstanden habe , stellt meine Schlamm und Mulmschicht CO2 her, dieses ist wichtig für mein Pflanzenwachstum, also lasse ich meinen Dreck ( Schlamm und Mulm ) erstmal im Schwimmbereich liegen und reinige erst später . 
Im Schwimmbereich hat sich zum Teil eine richtige Mulmschicht aufgebaut und wenn ich mit dem Besen diese Richtung Pumpe schiebe , kommen kleine Bläschen an die Oberfläche, das müsste demnach doch CO2 sein oder ?
Wasserfall , Sauerstoffsprudler und Oberflächenbewegung vermeiden , damit das CO2 nicht ausgetrieben wird und für die Pflanzen verfügbar ist, richtig ?


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo lieber Rüdiger, 

ich danke Dir für Deine Bereitschaft, so viel Fachwissen mit der Gemeinde hier zu teilen. Ich habe mit sehr weichem Leitungswasser ein ähnliches Grundproblem wie Du, jedoch habe ich am Koiteich nicht unbedingt mangelndes Pflanzenwachstum zu beklagen, sondern einen recht hohen PH, den ich einfach nicht gesenkt bekomme. 

Mein "Problem": ich mag keine "Fischsuppe" haben, daher schwimmen in 62,5 Kubik im Moment gerade mal 12 Koi zwischen 40 und 70 cm. Die atmen offenbar zu wenig CO2 aus... Das Problem zeigt sich besonders im Frühjahr wenn der Teich anfährt, die Fische fressen und dünsten/scheiden aus, die Bio schafft das noch nicht abzubauen. Zudem liegt der Teich sehr sonnig, das treibt den PH zusätzlich in die Höhe. Mit Algen habe ich wenig Probleme, die wachsen als kurzer Rasen an den Wänden, werden von den Fischen aber abgegrast. Das Wasser hat einen ganz leichten Grünstich, ist jedoch klar durch 120W Amalgam, die ich immer dann zuschalte, wenn die Sicht nach unten geht. 

Du schreibst, Zucker sei das Mittel der Wahl um Co2 nach oben und damit den PH nach unten zu verschieben? Bombe, nur habe ich leider keinen Schlamm oder Filtergraben. 
Wie würde sich das in einem recht "reinen" Koiteich bemerkbar machen? Bakterien wird es da drin auch geben, jedoch evtl nicht in der benötigten Menge, oder? 

Die Werte hier sind aktuell: 

PH 7,7 
KH 3 
GH nicht messbar oder die Testflüssigkeit ist hinüber (springt sofort auf grün um) 
NO2 0,1 (habe dagegen 0,1 % aufgesalzen  1 kg / Kubik) 
NH4 0,1 

Gerade das Ammonium wird bei hohen PH zu Ammoniak, welches wiederum schadet. Daher wäre es top, wenn ich den PH irgendwie runter bekommen könnte. 

Was sagt der Fachmann? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> PH 7,7


Das ist doch noch voll im Rahmen, ich wäre froh wenn ich das Stabil hinbekommen würde.
Leider nur annähernd und bei großzügigen Wasserwechsel bei mir erreichbar.
Jedoch ist meines Erachtens Zucker im Koi Teich nicht die Optimale Lösung.
Denn damit würde ja noch mehr Material was umgebaut werden muss in den Teich gelangen. Aber auch dafür braucht es wieder Bakterien, die wiederum für ihre Zellteilung und Vermehrung CO2. Usw usw.
Von daher nicht ungeduldig werden.
Steigen die Temperaturen steigen auch die CO2 Werte im Wasser da mehr Prozesse diese produzieren bw.  auch mehr Lebewesen ....


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch voll im Rahmen, ich wäre froh wenn ich das Stabil hinbekommen würde.



Nun, das ist recht früh am Tage gemessen und ohne Sonneneinstrahlung. Ich finde schon, dass es eher einer Senkung bedarf.




troll20 schrieb:


> Steigen die Temperaturen steigen auch die CO2 Werte im Wasser da mehr Prozesse diese produzieren bw.  auch mehr Lebewesen ....



Das Teichwasser hat im Moment 20 grad. Ich heize zu, da ich nach diesem Jahrhundertwinter (im Januar hatte es an 11 Tagen am Stück unter -10° C hier!) einen kleinen Fauxpas mit Wärmepumpe bzw anschließend Not-installiertem 18KW Durchlauferhitzer (ja genau, ich gehe zur Zeit einzig und allein für den Betrieb dieses Gerätes arbeiten ) erlebt habe. Der Durchlauferhitzer hat ein kleines Rädchen zum Einstellen der Temperatur, dieses ist leider sehr ungenau und nach gewollter 10° Einstellung landete die Temp bei 14°, eine gewollte Anpassung auf 17° ergab 19°.  Nun denn, Lehrgeld bezahlt, inzwischen hat die WP übernommen, nächsten Winter wird alles anders.

An dieser Stelle ein kleiner Hinweis an alle, die so wie ich am Koiteich eine SCHWIMMBADWÄRMEPUMPE betreiben: nicht genug damit, dass die minimal einstellbare Temperatur bei 15 ° C liegt, die WP arbeitet auch nicht mehr zuverlässig ab einer Eingangs-Wassertemperatur <10 °. Heißt also, bei einer Wassertemperatur von 3° doch mal schnell zuheizen zu wollen, geht in die Hose!

Zurück zum Thema, ..wo soll das CO2 herkommen? Bei zunehmender Sonnenscheindauer wird das Problem eher noch schlimmer.


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Das ist ja mal ne coole Diskussion hier!
Also der Reihe nach.
@samorai Ron
CO2 Austreiben:
Eigentlich wollte ich noch etwas über KH und CO2 tests schreiben. CO2 wollte ich nur aus einer Probe rausholen, nicht aus dem Teich. Dazu später mehr.

frische Luft: Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass ich genug Sauerstoff im Teich habe. Ich werd mir einen Test besorgen.

Teichwasserwechsel:
Da machst du einen guten Punkt. Wollte ich schon länger schreiben, dass ich da sehr wenig mache, kann man aber in Frage stellen. Letztes Frühjahr habe ich einen gemacht, dieses Jahr nicht. Es hat hier so viel geregnet und Meine Leitfähigkeit ist von über 400 auf unter 300 uS gefallen. Das sind 30% Wasserwechsel. Über den Sommer nehme ich Teichwasser zum Blumengiessen oder auch mal über den Rasen, das ist aber vielleicht mal 1%(200L). Das ersetzte ich dann mit Zisternen- oder Trinkwasser.
Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass bei einem Schwimmteich der grosse Effekt des Wasserwechsels ist, das Nährstoffe eingetragen werden und nicht, das etwas rausgeht. Da ich nicht ins Wasser pinkel, muss ich auch keine Keime rausholen.
Das ist aber eine Vermutung. Ich habe im Sommer ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn die Bauern ihre Felder nicht bewässern können und ich 2 m3 in meinen Teich machen soll. Für Fischteich ist das sicher falsch, da geht es nicht ohne WW.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Punkt mit GH und KH richtig verstanden habe. Wird wahrscheinlich klarer, wenn man weiss was der KH Tröpfchentest eigentlich macht.

@Marion412
Das CO2 ist vor allem für die Unterwasserpflanzen wichtig. Das sind aber die effektivsten, um gelöste Nährstoffe abzubauen. Ich würde den Schwimmbereich säubern und im Pflanzenbereich Dreck übrig lassen.
Bei Mulm und Blasen aufpassen, dass es nicht Sauerstoff und Fadenalgen sind. Bei ganz dicken Mulmschichten kann es auch etwas anderes sein. Das riecht man dann aber. Also wenn es stinkt raus damit.
Hört sich aber bei dir nach CO2 an. Wenn ich in meinem Teich viel CO2 habe gibt es am Wasserfall und beim Schwimmen dicke Blasen. Nicht verwechseln mit Schaum, der ist schlecht.
Wasserbewegung:
Im Frühjahr, vor allem wenn ich mit dem Dünger arbeite mache ich den Wasserfall nur an, wenn ich auch hinschaue. Ich merke das auch, dass der pH steigt, wenn der den ganzen Tag läuft. In Bezug auf Sauerstoff liefern Rene und ich uns ja hier ein wöchentliches Scharmützel. Sauerstoff wird natürlich zum Abbau im Schlamm gebraucht. 
Ich würde sagen probiere es aus mal ohne viel Wasserbewegung. Den Fischen solltest du ansehen wenn sie zu wenig Sauerstoff haben und die Unterwasserpflanzen reagieren jetzt wenn es wärmer wird sehr schnell. Testen kannst du ja auch. -und ich besorge mir einen Sauerstofftest.

@BumbleBee Jessy (dein Avatar ist gemein, ich wollte diese Woche an die Ostsee, hatten dort ein Fest jetzt Inzidenz von 900)
ich sehe dass, wie Rene, das der pH jetzt nicht so schlimm ist, er ist aber zu hohen pH-Werten nicht abgepuffert, der kann jetzt bis 12 hoch, falls das CO2 durch Wasserbewegung und vor allem im Sommer durch Wärme rausgeht. Ich sehe dein Problem beim GH, der sollte bei den tiefen werten höher als KH sein. Wenn du das nächste mal Wasserwechselst, nimm Kalziumchlorid (dihydrat) und etwas Bittersalz (Magensiumsulfat Heptahydrat) Verhältnis 3:1 bis 2:1. Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir ausrechnen, wie viel du brauchst und wo ich es mal gekauft habe. Falls du es selber machst dann schrittweise den GH immer 0.5 bis 1 °dH. Wobei, wenn die Fische 1 kg/m3 Salz vertragen sollten sie mit 10-60 g/m3 Kalziumchlorid klarkommen. Du kannst auch GH+ kaufen, kostet aber ein bisschen.
Ansonsten würde ich dir Raten ein paar Steine Dolomitkies irgendwo in den Teich zu packen, wo es wenigstens etwas Strömung gibt. Das stabilisiert den GH Wert und KH Wert. Nach langem suchen habe ich das bei Ebay gefunden. Woanders gibt es das aber beim Baumarkt oder in der Kiesgrube. Marmorkies geht auch. Nicht zu fein, ich habe 20-60 mm oder so ähnlich bei deinem Teich 1 bis 3 Säcke a 20 kg.
Zucker im Teich: Ich habe keine Fische im Teich, Molchen __ Schnecken und Libellenlarven hat es nicht geschadet. Aber ich bin kein Fischexperte und würde da schon auf Rene hören. Falls du mutig bist 1 g pro m3 erhöht CO2 Theoretisch um gut 1 mg/L 60 g (nicht kg!) auf deinen Teich ist nicht viel fehlt dir halt im Tee. Würde den pH Wert theoretisch auf 7,4 von 7,7 senken. Wäre für mich einen Test wert. wenn du mehr reingibst, kann es zu leichter weisser Trübung kommen. Das sind dann die Bakterien, die daraus CO2 machen.

ich hoffe ich habe alles abgearbeitet und für mehr Verständnis als Verwirrung gesorgt

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> nimm Kalziumchlorid (dihydrat) und etwas Bittersalz (Magensiumsulfat Heptahydrat) Verhältnis 3:1 bis 2:1. Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir ausrechnen, wie viel du brauchst und wo ich es mal gekauft habe.



Ja sehr gerne.

Ich bin immernoch unschlüssig, ob ich mit der Wasserpanscherei überhaupt anfangen soll, da muss man ja dann wohl dran bleiben. Meine Tierärztin sagt, dass die Fische kein Problem mit hohen PH Werten haben, so lange sie konstant bleiben. Ich beobachte jedoch regelmäßiges Scheuern der Paddler nach dem Füttern, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die ein Problem mit Ammonium / Ammoniak an den Kiemen haben bei der Futterverwertung. Große WW mache ich hier nicht, ich habe eine automatische Nachspeisung installiert und den TF auf sehr sensibler Niveaueinstellung laufen, so dass im Durchschnitt ca 0,75 Kubik / Tag hier durchlaufen.

Einen Versuch ist es wert finde ich, diesen ganzen Vorgang mal bei ordentlichem PH zu beobachten. Also, für Deine Hilfe in Sachen Optimierung der Wasserwerte wäre ich überaus dankbar..



Rhz69 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich habe alles abgearbeitet und für mehr Verständnis als Verwirrung gesorgt



Aber Hallo! Um einen solchen Text rechtschreibfehlerfrei abzutippen, bräuchte ich Stunden! 

VG Jessy


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2021)

Sorry @BumbleBee  Jessy.
Ich hatte das nicht mehr auf dem Schirm das du ja einen Koipool hast. 
Da wäre es dann zumindest einen vorsichtigen Versuch Wert.


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Mai 2021)

@troll20 Du meinst das mit dem Zucker? Ja, ich denke, ich werd´s mal drauf ankommen lassen, zumal laut @Rhz69 die Menge mit 60g in total für meine Grube hier gefühlt homöopathisches Niveau erreicht  "Ein Hauch von Nichts, was da beinahe im Teich landet"

Ich werde das Ergebnis hier über den Äther schicken.


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Für mich sind die TWW genau so wichtig im Fischteich wie das Öffnen eines WC Fenster nach der Verrichtung.
So jedenfalls die vergleichbare Vorstellung.
Mein Ausgangswasser ist sehr gut PH-Wert 7,5 und KH bei 8.
Bei ca 1,5 m gibt es eine Mergel Schicht die mit Ton und auch mit Lehm durchzogen ist.
Also muß man sich um Mineralstoffe gar nicht scheren, diese sind mit Sicherheit gut vorhanden. 
Dieser Umstand erklärt sich in dem ich mit den submeren Pflanzen keine Schwierigkeiten habe, nicht mal mit denen die frei ohne Substrat in den Pflanztaschen der Ufermatte befinden. 
Gelbe oder mickrige Pflanzen kenne ich nicht. 
Von Tuja (wenn er samt) oder Farn, was ich nie eingesetzt habe, es gedeiht einfach alles. 

Was ich nicht verstehe : 
Du schreibst einmal 


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Es hat hier so viel geregnet und Meine Leitfähigkeit ist von über 400 auf unter 300 uS gefallen.


Dann schreibst du aber 


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Das ersetzte ich dann mit Zisternen-



Meiner Auffassungen nach ist es auch nur Regenwasser, dass als Kondenz aus den Wolken faellt. 

Zum Zucker :
Also meine Koi werden regelrecht verrückt wenn am Wochenende die Krümel vom Kaffee und Kuchen am Teich in das Wasser fallen. 
Hätte da etwas Angst das die Fische "irrer Ivan" spielen. 
Und wie wird es denn verabreicht, so wie Salz an einer gut durch stroemten Stelle und es muß sich allein Auflösen?


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Jessy,
Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein paar Kalksteine (Marmorkies, Dolomit) im Teich verbauen. Kannst auch das Säckchen Muschelkalk nehmen. Dann geht das über Jahre langsam in Lösung und bekommst wenigstens ein bisschen was an GH.

Den Zucker löse ich in einer Giesskanne mit Wasser. Bei mir kommt das in den Filtergraben, da läuft mehr Biologie ab.


Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## BumbleBee (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,

das Problem mit der GH habe ich, seit ich im Garten ein Loch gebuddelt und dieses mit Wasser befüllt habe. Anfangs war es "nur" ein kleiner Naturteich mit ca 10 Kubik, dieser hatte rückseitig eine bis zum Grund ragende Mauer aus Muschelkalk. Leider hat es bereits hier keine messbare Verbesserung gegeben.

Meines Verständnisses nach geht alles an derartigen Materialien erst in Lösung, sobald der PH ein saures Niveau erreicht. Dadurch hebt es dann wieder den PH. Ziel ist hier bei den meisten Anwendungen doch die Vorbeugung eines Säuresturzes (PH Pufferung).

Ohne eine Grundsatzdiskussion starten zu wollen, interessiert mich Deine Meinung: Wozu benötige ich die GH, wenn bei meinen Wasserverhältnissen hier nichts so weit weg ist wie ein saurer PH? Mag sein, dass hier mein Problem wieder zwischen den Ohren liegt  Meiner Meinung nach benötige ich die GH ggf um den Fischen ein paar Mineralien zu geben, die bekomme ich jedoch nicht ins Wasser bei alkalischem PH. Ich mische immer ein wenig Montmonoonoo.. Montomo... Bentonit unters Futter. Wenigstens das.

Zeolith habe ich noch hier liegen. Und Backsoda und Lehmpulver und eben Bentonit 25 kg. Nützt aber alles wenig.

Calciumchlorid und Magensiumsulfat Heptahydrat in welchen Mengen für 62,5 Kubik? (Bei der Wirkungsweise dieser Stoffe kann ich zukünftig Heilbäder anbieten, für Menschen mit Verstopfung )

P.S. das Bild des Avatars ist tatsächlich in der Ostsee entstanden, auf einem Segelörn von Flensburg in die dänische Südsee. Für Eingefleischte daran zu erkennen, dass ich trotz Bombensonnenschein eine dicke Segeljacke tragen muss. 

Ps.Ps. ich habe die 60 g Zucker erst in warmem Wasser gelöst und dann über den Teich verteilt, soweit ich das verstanden habe, soll er ja den Mikroorganismen zur Verfügung stehen. Damit haben sie sofort die volle Dröhnung (insofern man das bei dieser Menge sagen kann)


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Jessy,

Wenn du die Muschelkalk Mauer noch hast passt das schon. Mit dem Zucker würde dann ein bisschen in Lösung, oberhalb pH 6 geht das sehr sehr langsam. Ich nehme an bei dir wird alle GH sofort wieder durch biogene Entkalkung entfernt. 
Ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum dein Fische keine Probleme haben, ich dachte Kois brauchen ein bisschen GH. Das bringst dun dann gezielt mit Montmorillonit rein. Für den Teich brauchst du da ziemlich viel. Da ist auch eher Magnesium drin als Calcium. Zeolith und Lehm haben auch wenig bis garkeinen Kalk, Soda eh nicht.


Für die 63.5 m3 brauchst du 1300 g Calciumchlorid(dihydrat) und 550 g Bittersalz für 1 °dH. Bitte nimm wirklich die Hydrate, von denen ohne "Hydrat" braucht man viel weniger, aber die werden beim Lösen sehr heiss.

Ausserdem beides getrennt in viel Wasser lösen und nicht kurz hintereinander an einer Stelle in den Teich. Wenn du beides zusammen gibst fällt die Gips aus. 

Ich schlage vor immer nur 0.5 GH pro Tag auf einmal hochzugehen, also die Hälfte von beidem. In meinem Excel ist Kalziumchlorid immer auf maximal 3GH begrenzt, weil mir sonst der Chloridgehalt zu hoch für Pflanzen wird, aber bei den Kois scheint es ja üblich zu sein Aufzusalzen, da ist das hier ja ein Witz dagegen.
Ich würde eh erst mal auf GH 1 gehen und dann mal schauen.

Du stellst da schon die richtige Frage. Gegen den Säuresturz brauchst du KH, das ist aber nicht dein Problem. Es gibt aber auch einen alkalischen Sturz. Beim biogenen Entkalken wird Hydrogenkarbonat in Karbonat umgewandelt. Mit Kalzium fällt das als Kalk aus, ohne Ausfällung ist das pH wirksam und der kann dann bis pH 12 hoch gehen. An dem Fall bist du ziemlich nah dran. Der Zucker hilft dir auch dagegen, weil er CO2 macht, das CO2 holt dann ganz langsam auch wieder Kalk in Lösung, wenn welcher da ist.

Mit dem Zucker mal den PH messen, es dauert ein, zwei Tage.

Viel Erfolg

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ron,

Zum Baden finde ich das weiche Wasser sehr angenehm. Bei mir verdampft auch viel. Deswegen Zisternenwasser.
Wenn ich deine Teichbilder anschaue, grade die frisch nach dem Abdecken dieses Jahr, dann denke ich der läuft am ganz anderen Ende und wir können relativ wenig von einander abschauen. Deine Pflanzen sehen super aus, ich glaube du fährst durchs Füttern auf einem relativ hohen Nährstoffniveau. Fische scheiden Stickstoff meist als Harnstoff aus, den messen wir nicht und Pflanzen können den sofort aaufnehmen, also sieht man den nur als Nitrat, wenn es zuviel ist. Das scheint bei dir gut abgestimmt zu sein. Für CO2 würde ich raten, die Belüfter etwas zu reduzieren, aber (grosses aber), wenn deine Fische deinen Rieselfilter lieben, dann bist du mit dem Sauerstoff vielleicht schon nicht mehr optimal. In dem Fall wäre Belüftung reduzieren echt übel. 
Ich muss dir aber eh nichts raten, du hast ja die Erfahrung und deinen Teich im Griff.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Mai 2021)

*KH und CO2 Tröpfchentest*

und noch ein kleiner Ausflug, ich denke aber, diesmal habe ich keine Chance, alle mitzunehmen.

KH und CO2 Tests sind mal ein Beispiel dafür das man wissen muss, wie ein Test funktioniert um die Ergebnisse zu verstehen.

*KH die Carbonathärte* ist chemisch gesehen die Menge an Calcium und Magensium als Hydrogencarbonat gelöst in Wasser. Demnach dürfte sie nie höher als die GH sein (GH ist in unseren Teichen die Menge an Calcium und Magnesium). Wenn wir einen KH Tröpfchentest nehmen misst der auch etwas ganz anderes.

Die Tröpfchen enthalten Salzsäure und einen Indikator der bei pH 4.3 die Farbe wechselt. Wenn man seine Hauswasseranalyse anschaut steht da auch machmal Säurekapazitat bis pH 4.3 oder SBV (Säurebindungsvermögen). Die wird normalerweise in mmol/L angegeben, darunter können sich aber nur wenige etwas vorstellen. 

Deswegen hat der Hersteller das für uns vereinfacht. Wir zählen also Tröpfchen Salzsäure bis der pH Wert unseres Teichwassermusters bei pH 4.3 ist.

HCO3 (-) + Hcl (Salzsäure) → H2CO3 (Kohlensäure) + Cl(-) (Chlorid) 

Der Hersteller hat das alles so eingestellt, dass ein Tröpchen 1 °dH (Grad deutscher Härte) entspricht. Das hat nichts mit preussischen Tugenden oder Fussball zu tun sonder mit der Definition 1 °dH entspricht 10 mg Kalziumoxid CaO) pro Liter Wasser. Das ist die gleiche Einheit wie bei GH (Gesammthärte) und da die beiden Werte normalerweise miteinander zu tun haben ist das auch ganz sinnvoll. Es stecken aber zwei Annahmen dahinter die uns in die Irre führen können. 

1. Zu jedem Hydrogencarbonat ist auch ein Kalzium Ion im Wassser

2. Es gibt keine weitere Base im Wasser ausser Hydrogencarbonat

Zu 1. Man kann Backsoda (Natriumhydrogencarbonat) in sehr grossen Mengen in Wasser lösen. Damit könnte man irre viel Hydrogenkarbonat in Wasser bringen ohne Das überhaupt Wasserhärte vorliegt. Das ist der Stoff, der in KH plus drin ist. Für den CO2 Haushalt ist aber dieser Hydrogencarbonat Gehalt viel wichtiger und relativ egal, ob das sogenannte Gegenion Natrium (keine Härte) oder Calcium (Härte) ist. 

Schlussfolgerung:
*KH, wie ein Tröpfchentest es misst gibt die Menge an gelöstem Hydrogencarbonat an und hat mit der Wasserhärte nichts zu tun. KH kann also grösser sein als GH*
Zu 2. Es gibt grade in Moorteichen einen Stoff der Huminsäure heisst. Das sind pflanzliche Abbauprodukte die in Wasser sauer reagieren. Bei pH Werten oberhalb von etwa 5 liegen die aber in ihrer „basischen“ Form vor. Das heisst für und das die Salzsäure neutralisieren. Bei unserem Test zählen wir die Salzsäuretröpfchen unabhängig davon, ob wir damit Hydrogencarbonat oder Huminsäureanionen neutralisieren. Die Huminsäuren sind meist stark gefärbt, so dass man bei farblosem Wasser davon ausgehen kann, dass man mit KH das richtige misst, in stark gefärbten Teichen nicht.

Für den wichtigsten Effekt von KH den Schutz vor dem Säuresturz ist das nicht schlimm, sie puffern ebenfalls. Für den CO2 Haushalt ist das etwas anderes, da Pflanzen aus Huminsäuren kein CO2 durch biogenen Entkalkung bekommen können.

Kleines Add on der pH 4.3 wird gewählt, weil bei diesem pH Wert noch 1% der Gesamtkohlensäure als Hydrogencarbonat vorliegt. (Es sind Gleichgewichte, 0% gibt es nicht)

*Damit zum CO2 test *

Eine Lösung mit einem Indikator der bei pH 8.2 die Farbe wechselt, einmal Natronlauge.

Auch dort wird nicht direkt CO2 gemessen, sondern gezählt wieviel Natronlaugetröpfchen verbraucht werden, bis der pH Wert bei 8.2 ist. Bei pH 8.2 liegen 99% der gesamt-Kohlensäure als Hydrogencarbonat vor. Während der Titration setzt man also vorhandenes CO2 zu Hydrogenkarbonat um. Im Trinkwassertest heisst das Basenkapazität bis 8.2 wieder in mmol/L.

CO2 + NaOH (Natronlauge) → HCO2 (-) (Hydrogencarbonat) + Na(+) + H2O (Wasser) 

Diesmal gibt es als Einheit mg/L bezogen auf CO2, das ist also nicht so kompliziert. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass CO2 in mg/L angegeben wird und KH in °dH damit entspricht aber eine „1“ bei KH etwa einer „10“ bei CO2. Die Einheiten sind deutlich anders.

Punkt 2 von oben gilt aber auch hier. Die Annahme ist, dass es keine schwachen Säuren ausser Hydrogencarbonat gibt. Unter den Huminsäuren gibt es auch so schwache Säuren, das sie auch oberhalb pH 7 als Säure vorliegen, dass sie hier mitgezählt werden. Phosphat würde auch hier mitgezählt werden, wenn das relevant für den Wert ist hätte man aber ein massives Phosphatproblem. Man kann hier die Messung verbessern, indem man einen „Nullwert“ bestimmt. Man kann durch „Schütteln“ des Musters, Vakuum ziehen oder Luft durch blubbern das CO2 austreiben. Wenn man dieses Muster dann mit dem Töpfchentest misst, bekommt man den Wert der falsch mitgezählten Säure. Wenn man in diesem Test also 2 Tropfen zählt und vorher 8 Tropfen hatte, dann würde dem CO2 nur 6 Tropfen zustehen. So richtig genau ist das aber nicht.

Da der KH Wert etwa um den Faktor 10 höher liegt hätte man bei der gleichen Menge Huminsäure mix wie im CO2 Beispiel bei KH einen Fehler von 0.2 °dH also vernachlässigbar bei CO2 aber 2 mg/L, das ist bei Werten meist unter 10 mg/L schon sehr gross.

*Der CO2 Tröpfchentest ist sehr ungenau. Ich empfehle immer KH, PH und CO2 gleichzeitig zu messen.*

Dann kann man die Werte vergleichen aus pH und KH kann man den CO2 Gehalt berechnen. Es macht dann acu Sinn mal mit dem Fehler zu spielen, was wäre bei einem Tropfen zu viel oder zu wenig oder ein Farbfeld links oder rechts im Test. Man bekommt ein Gefühl für die Genauigkeit.

Alle drei Werte können sich ändern, wenn man die Probe zu lange stehen lässt und ändern sich stark im Laufe eines Tages.

Mein persönlicher Kommentar zum JBL test. Ich habe gelernt das man titriert, bis die Farbe umschlägt, beim JBL test muss man bis zu einem Rosaton gehen. Das ist mindestens 2 Tropfen (4 mg/L CO2) nach dem ersten Farbumschlag, der nicht mehr zurückgeht. Der Test soll sicher auch bei Schwarzwasser funktionieren, bei klarem Wasser gibt er meiner Meinung nach zu viel an. Der Indikator zeigt ab 8.2 an bei klarem Wasser also ruhig nur bis stabil rosa tropfen.

Viel Spass beim hirnen/studieren/nachdenken: Der Teich kann das alles ohne es zu verstehen

Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,
vielen Dank für diese auf das Wesentliche beschränkte und verständlich erklärten Ausführungen.

Als studierter Lebensmitteltechnologe und langjähriger Aquarianer habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass ich über die Jahre doch den einen oder anderen Zusammenhang nicht mehr im Kopf habe.



toll, dass du hier mit machst!


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> und noch ein kleiner Ausflug, ich denke aber, diesmal habe ich keine Chance, alle mitzunehmen.
> 
> Rüdiger



Du hast Recht, jetzt bin ich raus.
Trotzdem hast du mir hier im Forum mehr Wissen vermittelt
als meine Chemie-Lehrerin in 4 Jahren Schule.
Danke dafür!

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo Silvio,
Das hab ich auch erst im Studium gelernt. 
Der über die Test ist eher nicht so wichtig, die CO2 Verknüpfungen zu verstehen lohnt sich schon deutlich mehr. Das ist aber eines der Kompliziertesten Systeme im Wasser.
Ihr seid ja über die Teiche interessiert an dem Thema, das einer Bande pubertierender zu erklären halte ich auch für eine Herausforderung. Vielleicht, wenn man es fachübergreifend mit Chemie und Biologie plus Exkursion zu einem Teich macht.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## BumbleBee (19. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> (Grad deutscher Härte) entspricht. Das hat nichts mit preussischen Tugenden oder Fussball zu tun



Ich liege unterm Tisch  "preussischen Tugenden.."  ahhh härrlisch, made my day.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> *KH die Carbonathärte* ist chemisch gesehen die Menge an Calcium und Magensium als Hydrogencarbonat gelöst in Wasser. Demnach dürfte sie nie höher als die GH sein (GH ist in unseren Teichen die Menge an Calcium und Magnesium). Wenn wir einen KH Tröpfchentest nehmen misst der auch etwas ganz anderes.



Dem entsprechend ist es völliger Blödsinn, wenn ich immer schön Backsoda in den Teich kippe um die KH nach oben zu bekommen. So wie ich Deine Erläuterung verstanden habe, habe ich mich damit selbst vera%$§t, denn im Grunde habe ich nur den Test damit beeinflusst, nicht aber die mangelnde Mineralien-Qualität des Wassers.
Da werden dann Calciumchlorid(dihydrat) und Magnesium Sulfat hoffentlich bessere Dienste leisten.

Was macht der Zucker? Der PH war heute früh bei 7,4. Das werte ich als vollen Erfolg. KH immernoch bei 3 ... (aber nicht mehr lange!)  

Die für mich als __ Lauch tragbaren Steine der Muschelkalkmauer habe ich inzwischen im Teich untergebracht (habe nun keine Haut mehr auf den Fingerspitzen, wer also einen Tatort ganz ohne Abdrücke will, der kann sich gerne melden) hoffe, dass das was bringt.

   Kann man es erkennen?


@Rhz69 Nun habe ich Deinen Thread etwas ge-off-topict, aber ich habe schon lange nicht mehr derart wertvolle Tips erhalten. Ganz recht herzlichen Dank an dieser Stelle. Ich bilde mir ein, dass die Fische durch die durchgeführten Maßnahmen bereits "ausgeglichener" sind (vielleicht auch einfach nur "high"?!) und nicht mehr scheuern. 
 Für die nun etwas deplatziert wirkende Mauer werde ich es jetzt doch nochmal mit zwei großwüchsigen Seerosen versuchen, der Tip von @Knoblauchkröte aus einem anderen Thread (=> die Pflänzchen mit Hasendraht gegen die Paddler zu schützen) ist einen Versuch wert. 

So long, schänks ä lott, eim häppi nau.


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Mai 2021)

Danke Jessy,
Danke für die Rückmeldung, verstehe nicht, was daran off topic ist. Das ist ja eh bisschen chaos in diesem thread, passt schon.

Der Zucker wird von wohlgesonnenen Bakterien in CO2 umgewandelt. Ziemlich vollständig. Scheint bei dir auch zu klappen, dass das der vorhergesagte pH ist überrascht mich schon fast. Das war der theoretische Wert, vollständiger Umsatz zu CO2, kein anderer Puffer, keine anderen CO2 Verluste.
Es gibt einen thread mit Video über mangelndes CO2 Luftheber und scheuern bei Koi, aber da bin ich der mit den Halbwissen.
Wenn es gut tut, kannst du die Zuckergabe wiederholen, wenn der pH wieder steigt. Im letzten Jahr hab ich das 1 mal die Woche gemacht. 

Alles Gute

Rüdiger


----------



## BumbleBee (19. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> dass das der vorhergesagte pH ist überrascht mich schon fast. Das war der theoretische Wert, vollständiger Umsatz zu CO2, kein anderer Puffer, keine anderen CO2 Verluste.



Nun, ich habe hier auch nur die guten alten Tröpchentests. EInen von 3-10 um den groben Wert zu erfassen, dann nochmal je einen für den Bereich 6 - 7.6 und 7,4 - 9.

Bei den beiden sensibleren Tests war die Farbe entsprechend des 7,4 Wertes. Dass Du den Wert vorhergesagt hattest, hatte ich ehrlicherweise gar nicht auf dem Schirm 

um so besser. Ich habe jeden Tag nachdosiert, da ich ja durch den sensibel eingestellten Trommler einen ordentlichen Durchfluss habe. Ich werde das Experiment auf jeden Fall mal weiterführen.

Danke, vlG


----------



## anz111 (19. Mai 2021)

Also ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den ganzen "chinesischen Eintragungen" hier. Leider ist mir das alles viel zu hoch. 
Ich habe mir zwar mal ein Testkit vor langer Zeit gekauft, aber bis auf einmal habe ich die Wasserwerte nicht mehr gemessen. 
Ich vertraue da auf die Vorgänge in der Natur und lass dem mal seinen Lauf. 
Trotzdem mein Respekt vor soviel Expertise. 

LG Oliver


----------



## BumbleBee (19. Mai 2021)

anz111 schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den ganzen "chinesischen Eintragungen" hier. (...) Ich vertraue da auf die Vorgänge in der Natur und lass dem mal seinen Lauf.



Ich auch. Also den Hut ziehen 

Wenn man so wie Rüdiger die Vorgänge und Zusammenhänge verstanden hat, kann man sich unabhängiger von den naturgegebenen Umständen seine persönlichen Wünsche verwirklichen und das Ergebnis seiner Arbeit optimieren. Der Graus für wasserverarbeitende Elektrogeräte ist der Segen für Koiteichbesitzer. Wenn man, so wie ich, so viele Nerven gelassen hat wegen wiederholt blütenreiner Abstriche und dennoch ständig scheuernde Koi, zig gutgemeinte Tipps von sogenannten Koi-Fachspezialisten umgesetzt und dennoch das Problem weiter hin den Schlaf raubt, dann gleichen Rüdigers Alchemisten-Tips einer Neugeburt des Seelenfriedens.

Denn: Das Scheuern ist weg, die Fische sind ruhig und entspannt. Ganz großes Tennis.


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo, 
Übertreibt es mal nicht mit dem Lob, sonst werd ich noch Größenwahnsinnig. Alchimist also, aber vielleicht sollte ich das mit den __ Blei zu Gold doch noch mal ausprobieren.

Freut mich dass es den Fischen so schnell besser geht, aber übertreib es nicht, du förderst damit ja Bakterien. soviel, dass es passt und dann halten.
Ich hab ja ein paar Sachen angefangen, die andere für totalen Unsinn halten. Ich mach das immer so, dass ich so wenig wie möglich mache, aber soviel, dass ich einen Effekt sehe.

Goldige Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Weil @BumbleBee mit deinen Hinweis auf Zucker so beträchtliche Erfolge hat, habe ich natürlich nachgezogen.
Die Koi sind nach der Gabe sehr gelassen und verdammt ruhig. Aber auch etwas suchend, lässt aber nicht (wie behauptet) auf "irrer Ivan" schließen, im Gegenteil.     

Nach einer Fütterung haben sich die Koi leicht geschubbert, ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
Dann habe ich einen dunkel blauen Asagi der eigentlich immer nach der Fütterung gesprungen ist, auch weg.

Der PH Wert ist innerhalb von 1h von 8,3 auf 8,1 gesunken.

Welche Genialität .

Muss sagen zuerst war ich etwas skeptisch aber da alles zufrieden stellig ist, muß ich dir für diese Erkenntnis einen großen Dank aussprechen.

PS: Da ist wohl der Koi Teich doch nicht so weit entfernt wie ein Schwimm Teich.


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ron,

Weisst, dass ein guter Teil auf dich zurück geht? Du hast mich hier sehr kritisch begleitet. Das war einer der Gründe, warum ich das alles noch mal gründlich durchdacht und nachrecherchiert habe. Dann war vor allem der CO2 Text eigentlich nur noch runterschreiben.
Von daher freut mich das du das ausprobiert hast und hier schreibst,

Vieln Dank

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
 Natürlich wird alles erstmal kritisch hinterfragt.
Eigene Urteile und das Wissen über den eigenen Teich muss nicht immer mit das Wissen anderer über ihren Teich überein stimmen.
Denn Teich "A" hat eventuell ganz andere Parameter wie Teich "B".
Trotzdem versuchen wir uns so gut wie möglich gegen seitig zu helfen um das eine oder andere Dilemma abzustellen.
Meistens ist die "Glaskugel" nicht klar und man muß vielmehr hinter fragen als einen lieb ist, manchmal kommt dann noch vieles anderes zum Vorschein.

Ich habe dieses Forum 2012 entdeckt und konnte unzähligen Usern mit Rat und Tipps zur Seite stehen, wobei die Wasser Chemie nicht gerade dazu zählt.

Bei Tipps und Tricks zu Bau Fragen oder Antworten zum Teich Haendling kann ich mein Wissen vielseitig hier einbringen und das macht mir auch Spaß.


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wenn ich das Spielchen mal weiterdenke, lieber Rüdiger... Wie verhält es sich denn, wenn ich die benötigten Mineralien nicht einfach so in den Teich gebe und darauf warte, dass sie sich laaaaaangsaaaam aufgelöst haben, bevor sie ausgespült werden, ..sondern sie vorher in einer Säure löse? Ich hätte die gute alte Essig Essenz hier im 1 L Gebinde, das gleiche gilt für die deutlich effektivere PES (40%). Die PES muss ohnehin weg, die ist nämlich letzten Monat abgelaufen 

Bevor mir hier die Bude um die Ohren fliegt, frage ich doch lieber den Fachmann.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist da wieder den Bändel teurer wie der Sack, nicht wahr? Die gute PES...


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hätte da etwas Angst das die Fische "irrer Ivan" spielen.





samorai schrieb:


> ...lässt aber nicht (wie behauptet) auf "irrer Ivan" schließen



Jetzt bin ich beeindruckt 

Das macht sogar richtig Sinn hier im Kontext, Dein "irrer Iwan"!!! Man lernt nie aus!

*Copy -Paste WIKI: 
Irrer Iwan* ist der Name eines U-Boot-Manövers, der von U-Boot-Fahrern der US-Navy geprägt wurde, um ein taktisches Manöver russischer oder sowjetischer U-Boote zu bezeichnen.

Hast Du schon raus, wer wer ist?


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2021)

Neeeee ￼￼!
Stehen alle schön in der Strömung.  

PS: Der Begriff "Irrer Ivan" stammt aus dem Film 'Roter Oktober' mit S. Connery, welcher durch aus zu meinen Lieblings Filmen zählt.


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo Jessi,

Jetzt bis du aber angefressen, ich glaube das ist das eigentliche Problem, wenn man mal anfängt mit dem "in den Teich schütten". Man muss nicht weitermachen, aber man kann einfach nicht mehr aufhören.

Keine Säure in den Teich. Als erstes verringerst du damit dein KH. Der Essigsäurepuffer ist aber erst bei pH 5, damit fehlt der Puffer gegen den Säuresturz. Die Essigsäure wird zwar auch zu CO2 umgesetzt, aber das dauert. Mineralsäuren sind noch schlimmer.
Um die Kalklösung zu beschleunigen musst du unter pH 6 gehen, das willst du sicher nicht. Von pH 6 bis pH 10 ist die Lösegeschwindigkeit für Kalk gleich. 

Ich habe das ausserhalb des Teiches gemacht und dann in meinem Fall eine Kalziumzitratlösung in den den Teich gegeben, dazu möchte ich hier aber kein Rezept offen ins Forum stellen. In einem ungepufferten System bräuchtest du für dein Teichvolumen von 63 m3 3.8 g Essigsäure um den pH auf pH 6 zu stellen, das würden dieFische sicher übel nehmen. Wer Ahnung hat, kann sich selber die Verhältnisse ausrechnen, der kann dann auch damit umgehen. Bei mir war der Effekt auch relativ klein. Ich kann das für dich in einer PN Nachricht zusammenstellen.

Bei der Kalkmenge durch den Muschelkalk ist die Oberfläche entscheidend, nicht kg. Man sagt so, dass ein bepflanzter Teich im Jahr 3°dH verliert. Um die auszugleichen benötigst du für 63 m3 Wasser 1 m2 Oberfläche Kalkstein. Wenn man jetzt ein Pulver nimmt hat das viel mehr Oberfläche als ein paar grosse Kalksteine. Das ist aber auch keine geregeltes System. Das hört nicht auf Kalk zu lösen, weil eine bestimmte Härte erreicht wurde. Bei Mangelndem CO2 findet gleichzeitig wieder Entkalkung statt, dadurch siehst du keinen Effekt. Bei mir im Teich sind 20 kg ( 1 Sack) Marmorkies bei 5 cm Steindurchmesser sind das etwa 0.5 m2. Seitdem ist mein GH zwischen 4 und 5, ich war schon mal bei GH 2.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Keine Säure in den Teich. (...) Ich habe das ausserhalb des Teiches gemachtr



Hi Rüdiger, 

das meine ich ja.  Ich benutze nicht direkt den Teich als Reagenzglas, sondern mische Säure und Mineral vorher in einem Eimer zusammen, so dass das Mineral in der Säure gelöst wird. Damit sollte sich die Säure doch neutralisieren, bzw wenigstens etwas Richtung alkalischem Niveau wandern, oder nicht? Hoffe, Du verlierst nicht langsam die Geduld mit Deiner wissbegierigen Erstklässlerin 



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Bei der Kalkmenge durch den Muschelkalk ist die Oberfläche entscheidend, nicht kg. (...) Um die auszugleichen benötigst du für 63 m3 Wasser 1 m2 Oberfläche Kalkstein.



Die Oberfläche sollte ich hier auf meinem Kalk-Klötzen wohl zusammenkriegen. Evtl. könnte ich noch etwas 7-12 mm MarmorKies hinter die Mauer geben, der liegt dann aber schätzungsweise in 100 Jahren immer noch jungfräulich da wie am ersten Tag oder? 

Eegaal (Zitat Michael Wendler) .. ich versuchs mal. 




samorai schrieb:


> PS: Der Begriff "Irrer Ivan" stammt aus dem Film 'Roter Oktober' mit S. Connery, welcher durch aus zu meinen Lieblings Filmen zählt.



Ich bin eher in der Sains Fiktschn Ecke zuhause.. Interstellar ist hier mit meilenweitem Abstand durch nichts aber auch gar nichts einzuholen  Bei der Filmmusik kriege ich auch bei der trölftrillionsten Wiederholung immernoch Gänsehaut!


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Mai 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Interstellar ist


Der ist echt gut. Da Du so schwärmst werde ich den bald auch nochmal anschauen. Aber die Alien-Trilogie, Men in Black, Bladerunner 1+2 und das fünfte Element sind auch nicht schlecht. Bei Alien könnte ich fast in jede Rolle einspringen.
Heute ist Tag der Biene, liebe BumbleBee


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Mai 2021)

Jetzt seid ihr aber echt off topicrofl.


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Mai 2021)

PES = Peroxoessigsäure?
Die kann dir wirklich um die Ohren __ fliegen.


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Jetzt seid ihr aber echt off topicrofl.



Du hast vollkommen Recht!

(Einer noch...)



Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Aber die Alien-Trilogie, (...) Bei Alien könnte ich fast in jede Rolle einspringen.



Aiiii Du sprichst mit Ellen Ripley!  Ganz großes Kino fand ich übrigens auch die Fortsetzung "Covenant", den hab ich auf dem Rückflug von San Ruan im Flieger geschaut, begleitet von kontinuierlichen Kopfschütteln meines Sitznachbarn! 

"It´s your choice now, brother!" ahhhh, Michael Fassbender. Ein Träumchen.


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> PES = Peroxoessigsäure?
> Die kann dir wirklich um die Ohren __ fliegen.



I know. Ich habe so viele Datenblätter darüber gelesen, dass ich darüber referieren kann. Ich schätze auch, dass es meine letzte Flashce sein wird, die gibt es niorgendwo mehr zu kaufen für normal Sterbliche. Vor einem Jahr bekam ich die noch, gegen Abgabe einer Verwendungserklärung und zig Unterschriften nur persönlich ausgehändigt. Untzer dem Namen Wofa Steril 400. Ein Teufelszeug, das Mittel der Wahl gegen __ Parasiten bei Koi (Oder auch gegen die Koi selbst bei geringer Überdosierung).


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Mai 2021)

Und ich werd ihr angegangen, dass ich Chemie in den Teich kippe.


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Und ich werd ihr angegangen, dass ich Chemie in den Teich kippe.



Was?! Wer denn?!??! Ich würde eher sagen, wir huldigen Dir alle 

M.E. ist "Chemie" ein dehnbarer Begriff. WOFA halte ich für das Mittel der Wahl, da es

a) vollständig im Wasser reagiert / zerfällt und weder in den Fischen, noch im Wasser irgendwelche Rückstände hinterlässtt. Es ist daher eines der sehr begrenzten erlaubten Desinfektionsmittel in der Speisefischzucht. (Nein, ich esse nur Salzwasserfische )

b) keine Resistenzbildung dagagen gibt. Es wird einfach alles weg-oxidiert.
Einziges Manko: eine SEHR geringe Dosierungs-Toleranz zwischen "heilsam" und "tödlich". Dabei spielen etliche Faktoren eine Rolle, würde hier zu weit führen, es gibt genügende Threads dazu in zahlreichen Foren rund um den Teichbau. Gibt´s eh nicht mehr frei erhältlich damit bleibt für mich nur noch vorbeugen. Denn:

Ich bewässere mit dem Teichwasser auch unseren 2400 qm großen Garten. Da lasse ich Chemie, die ich als Solche deklarieren würde, weg. Nämlich die ganze Palette der Fabenstoffe, die rein zufällig auch mal eine antiparasitäre Wirkung hatten aka Malachitgrünoxalat, Methylenblau oder Acriflavin, die mittels Aktivkohle u.ä. mühsam aus dem System entfernt werden müssen. 

Und bevor jetzt hier einer den Finger hebt wegen dem Salz: MAX 0,1 % bei erhöhten Nitritwerten im Frühjahr..


----------



## Marion412 (20. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Und ich werd ihr angegangen, dass ich Chemie in den Teich kippe.


 Ich auch , obwohl das heftigste bei mir nur Natron war.


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Mai 2021)

War eher so Forum allgemein, anwesende sind immer ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Mai 2021)

Wenn man weiß, was man tut und welche Folgen es haben kann, ist das doch in Ordnung.


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, was man tut und welche Folgen es haben kann, ist das doch in Ordnung.



Danke. So sehe ich das auch.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Jessy,
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein paar Kalksteine (Marmorkies, Dolomit) im Teich verbauen



Auch hierfür nochmals ganz recht herzlichen Dank, lieber Rüdiger! Ich habe im örtlichen Baumarkt Carrarakies 9-15 mm organisiert und  einen 25 kg Sack bereits im Teich verwendet. Zwei weitere stehen noch hier, mal sehen ob ich die überhaupt brauche. Zuviel wäre ja dann auch wieder doof, ne?

Die Fische waren anfangs etwas aufgeregt (sieht man daran, dass sie plötzlich überwiegend am Grund in der Gruppe schwimmen) wohl wegen der weißen Wolken im Wasser, als sich das ganze jedoch verteilt hatte war alles bombe, die Stimmung super easy relaxed  Es macht wirklich Freude, die Tiere so zu sehen.

Und neben dem positiven Effekt auf das Getier sehen diese weißen Steinchen auch noch hübsch aus.
Win-Win-Win Situation!!! (wenig Aufwand - Fische sind glücklich - und noch was für´s Auge!)

Ich wollte ein Video hier hochladen, klappt aber nijet. 

Dann eben so...


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Mai 2021)

Das freut mich echt zu sehen!
Wenn dir GH /KH zu hoch werden kannst du es wieder rausnehme, aber das erwarte ich nicht.

Mit dem Salz hat mich Ron schon erschreckt. In meiner Liblingspflanzenseite steht, dass Pflanzen nicht mehr als 70 mg/L Chlorid vertragen, die 0.1% liegen den Faktor 10 zu hoch. Aber für die Koi scheint das ja gut zu sein, und ihr holt das über Wasserwechsel wieder raus. Ich würde nur erwarten, dass das einmal die Biologie auf null setzt, deswegen wäre das für meinen Teich nichts.
PES hat für mich den gleiche Effekt, dss ist vor allem Desinfizierend nehme ich an. Einfach al Säure sollte man das nicht nehmen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger

Heist das eigentlich die Koi oder die Kois?


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2021)

Immer  nur Koi, es gibt keine Mehrzahl wie Kois oder Koie.


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Koie.


----------



## PeBo (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo


samorai schrieb:


> Immer nur Koi, es gibt keine Mehrzahl wie Kois oder Koie.


So eindeutig ist das nicht, denn der Duden sagt:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> In meiner Liblingspflanzenseite steht, dass Pflanzen nicht mehr als 70 mg/L Chlorid vertragen,



Naja, ich hatte bei den Pflanzen hier erst ab 0,3 % erste Ausfälle, bei 0,5 % haste dann sogar blitzsaubere Wände. Das will nur niemand. 

Das Salz ist in erster Linie um die Osmose zu erleichtern (Wellness Kur) und bei Nitritpeak die Kiemen zu schonen. 

PES ist ein Hammer zur Desinfektion. Der Teichbauer, der hier Loch und Filterkeller gebaut hat, hielt es nicht für nötig, die Rohrdurchbrüche in den Wänden nach aussen hin abzudichten. Deshalb fließt bei Regen inmmer Wasser in den FK, dagegen habe ich eine Drainagepumpe aufgestellt. Wenn dann wie letztes Jahr im Winter nach sturzartigen Regenfällen die Pumpe ausfällt, der komplette FK voll läuft, das ganze Abwasser im Sammelschacht aufgeschwemmt, und durch die ganze Verrohrung zurück in den Teich fließt, das ganze natürlich im Urlaub passiert (den wir dann gott sei Dank abgebrochen haben) dann muss was ordentliches her. 
Ich habe keinen Fisch, nur ohne Ende Nerven verloren dabei.


----------



## anz111 (21. Mai 2021)

Wird schon….


----------



## Muckeltnadine (21. Mai 2021)

Wow was für schöne Teiche ihr alle habt... habe mir mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und für jemanden, der damals Chemie liebt waren diese ganzen Infos echt viel. Meinen Teich nutzen wir zum abkühlen (quasi Planschbeckenersatz) und der Sohnemann soll schnorcheln können. Richtig schwimmen bedeutet für mich mind. 15m lang und so groß hat mir der Ehemann nicht erlaubt zu bauen. 

Deshalb nur zum abkühlen... letztes Jahr waren wir oft (täglich) im Teich und die Wasserwerte waren super. Ich denke, dass meine Teichpflanzen entsprechend arbeiten. Natürlich haben wir an sonnigen Tagen auch mit Algen zu kämpfen aber das regelt der Teich. Ich möchte keine Zusätze dazugeben (natürlich wenn ich muss schon - aber ich versuche alles um dies zu vermeiden). 

Wie gesagt, ihr habt alle traumhafte Teiche und ich wünsche mir so langsam die Wärme, dass wir diese auch nutzen können!


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Mai 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> ihr habt alle traumhafte Teiche


Hallo Nadine,
euer Teich ist aber auch wunderschön geworden!


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Mai 2021)

Hallo Oliver, 
was ich bei dir ja total schön finde ist der runde Schwimmbereich. Ich habe zwar ohne Ende geflucht beim Bau, um meine Rundungen hinzubekommen, aber das sieht einfach natürlicher aus als die eckigen Schwimmbereiche.
wenn die Pflanzen jetzt noch grüner werden in der flachwasserzone, ein echter Traum.
Du hast nur den Skimmer, oder?

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## anz111 (21. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> was ich bei dir ja total schön finde ist der runde Schwimmbereich. Ich habe zwar ohne Ende geflucht beim Bau, um meine Rundungen hinzubekommen, aber das sieht einfach natürlicher aus als die eckigen Schwimmbereiche.
> wenn die Pflanzen jetzt noch grüner werden in der flachwasserzone, ein echter Traum.
> Du hast nur den Skimmer, oder?
> ...


Ja vielen Dank Rüdiger! 
Ja ich habe nur den Skimmer und der läuft aber nur ganz wenig! Wenn die Oberfläche verschmutzt ist und der Wind passt, dann schalt ich ihn ein!

Wollte deine Beiträge nicht stören!

Lg Oliver


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Mai 2021)

Hallo Oliver,

Wir sind eh grade off topic, gibt es ein U Boot oder Raumschiff in deinem Teich, dann passt es grade.

Aber wo es hier drin steht, wie hast du das Geländer an der Treppe im Teich befestigt?

Schöne Pfingsten

Rüdiger


----------



## anz111 (21. Mai 2021)

Servus Rüdiger!

Da dürftest du alles finden;
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturnaher-schwimmteich-der-bau.38419/

Geländer ist oben und unten in den Steinplatten verschraubt!

Lg Oliver


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Mai 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Wow was für schöne Teiche ihr alle habt... habe mir mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und für jemanden, der damals Chemie liebt waren diese ganzen Infos echt viel. Meinen Teich nutzen wir zum abkühlen (quasi Planschbeckenersatz) und der Sohnemann soll schnorcheln können. Richtig schwimmen bedeutet für mich mind. 15m lang und so groß hat mir der Ehemann nicht erlaubt zu bauen.



Hallo Nadine, 
Ich hab den Beitrag grad erst gesehen, das wurde wohl heut morgen nicht upgedatet. 
Mein Garten ist 13 m breit und 8 m lang vom Haus aus. Da war eh nichts drin für ne Schwimmlehrerin. 
Für mich sind das fünf Züge, für dich wäre es einer. Aber im Sommer nach der Arbeit einfach schön.
Zu Chemie im Teich habe ich halt ne eigene Meinung. Ich hab auch meinen Beruf eher als Warnung im Profil. Ich finde man kann einiges machen, man muss aber verstehen, was man tut. Für alles was man in den Teich schmeisst, muss man den Weg raus kennen.
Wenn du den Thread gelesen hast, siehst du, das eigentlich ein Teichbelüfter auch schon Chemie ist. Zucker und Salz sind am Frühstückstisch ein Nahrungsmittel, im Teich ist das Chemie.
Bei mir hört es bei Antibiotika und Algenmitteln auf. 

Deinen Teich finde ich auch schön, hab nur Fotos vom letzten Jahr gefunden...

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Muckeltnadine (21. Mai 2021)

Es hat sich nicht soviel getan - die Pflanzen sind halt gewachsen. Ich nutze den Teich eher als Abkühlung, dafür habe ich ja meinen Job - dort kann ich schwimmen. 
Ich finde das Thema Teich so spannend und vor allem was Kleinigkeiten an einen Teich verändern können. 

Ich verstehe was du meinst, es sollte auch nicht als „Angriff“ gesehen werden. Ich finde es toll und freue mich, dass es so viele Menschen begeistert - dieses Hobby! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

jetzt geh ich mal wieder zum Tagesgeschäft über.
Heute scheint endlich mal wieder die Sonne, so richtig warm ist es noch nicht, aber zum draussen Kaffee trinken hat es gereicht.
Das Wasser hat 15° C noch kein Badewetter.
Leitfähigkeit 250 runter von 271 uS, der Regen der Regen
pH 8.0
KH 7 runter von 8
GH 4 konstant
CO2 knapp 3 Tropfen 5 bis 6 mg/L leicht gefallen
NO3 <0.5 mg
Kalium 27 rauf von 24 mg/L
Magnesium 3 runter von 6 mg/L wobei man eher sagen müsste statt 6-8 mg letzte Woche 3-6 mg diese Woche.

Dies Woche schön zu sehen, Was der Regen gemacht hat. Leitfähigkeit KH und Magnesium sind durch die Verdünnung gesunken. Der PH bleibt als Puffer lange konstant, egal wie verdünnt. GH wird bei mir nachgeliefert. bei CO2 ist halt die Messung nicht so genau. Kalium ist die Messung auch nicht genau vor allem weil ich immer 1 zu 3 verdünne. Hätte eigentlich sinken müssen ist aber mindestens gleich geblieben. Das passt zum letzten Jahr, das ist es auch im Mai gestiegen (von 40 auf 60 mg/L!). Ich gehe nach wie vor von langsamem Kaliumzulauf aus meinem Substrat und aus den langsam zerfallenden "Winteralgen" aus. Das Kalium wird jetzt nicht mehr so stark aufgenommen.
Aus dem Grund habe ich auch wieder etwas Harnstoff zugegeben (5 g auf den Teich) ungefähr ein __ Fingerhut voll. Ich will ja immer noch dieses Jahr ohne Zucker auskommen, also lieber wenig rein.
  
Seit letzter Woche ist der Teich klarer geworden, was für mich aber klar einen anderen etwas ungewöhnlichen Grund hat. Ich hatte aus nennen wir es mal falschen Ehrgeiz angefangen, das Sediment oder die Algenreste aus dem Winter über die Sedimentfalle in den Filtergraben zu schieben. Dazu nehme ich einen Besen und habe dann ein paar Tage die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen. Der Teich wurde eher trüber und ich habe gesehen, dass der Feinanteil sich im Filtergraben nicht richtig abgesetzt hat.
Seit letztem Wochenende habe ich nur noch "nach Vorschrift" gefegt: Filtergrabenzulauf schließen, so dass das Wasserniveau absinkt, Teich fegen. Dann die Schieber zum Bodenauslauf öffnen und wenn das Sediment am Ende des Filtergraben ankommt, Pumpe ausschalten. Hab das Abends gemacht und wie bei mir üblich die Pumpe Nachts (21:30 bis 6:30) aus. Seit dem wird es klarer. (Wie immer hier jammere ich auf hohem Niveau, mein Ziel ist, dass man beim einsteigen sieht, wo der Boden ist, das war dieses Jahr noch nie ein Problem.)
Seit Mittwoch hat es so geregnet, dass ich auch dazu keine Lust hatte, ausserdem habe ich Fotos vom letzten Jahr gefunden auf denen Mitte Mai noch mehr drin war als dieses Jahr.

Diese Fotos von diesem Jahr werden mir im nächsten Jahr sicher helfen, dass besser zu beurteilen.
  
Dann bin ich euch noch den Sauerstofftest schuldig. Es ist im Augenblick keiner zu bekommen, zumindest meine Lieblingsmarke nicht. Ich hoffe da wird grade nicht alles aufgekauft, wo Sauerstoff drauf steht. Meine Bestellung soll im Juli kommen. Ich überlege noch, ob ich mal den Anbieter Wechsel.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

Es ist wieder Zeit für mein Teich Update.
Die Werte sind von heute morgen.
Temperatur knapp 19°C, langsam Badetemperatur.
Leitfähigkeit 253 uS konstant
PH 8.0
KH 7
GH 4
CO2 4 bis 6 mg/L
O2 4 mg/L jap, ich hab doch keine Geduld gehabt
NO3 <0,5
K 24 mg/L
Mg 6 mg/L
CO2 waren im Teich und Ende Filtergraben gleich. Ich hab dann noch 5 g Harnstoff reingepackt (in 10 L Wasser in den FG).

Jetzt um 8 Uhr hab ich noch mal gemessen.
PH 8.4
CO2 0 bis 2 mg/L
O2 6 mg/L

Die Sauerstoffwerte, werde ich allerdings morgen noch mal wiederholen. Ausserdem hab ich vor auszuprobieren, was Wasserfall oder Zucker für einen Einfluss haben.

Der Teich ist klar, der Filtergraben sieht gut aus.
 

 

Ausserdem blüht meine Clematis. Ich bin ja eher für die kleineren Blüten, aber die hab ich schon so oft abgeschrieben, dass ich mich jedes mal freue, wenn sie blüht.

 
Steht natürlich nicht im Teich.

Heute war dann definitiv Badetag, eben um sechs war ich nochmal kurz im Teich. Ich bin mit einer Wurzelbürste über die Stufen gegangen. Einmal kurz drüber und die sind wieder so rutschfest wie beim befüllen. War doch ne gute Entscheidung zu vermörteln.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Diese Woche ist auch mein Teich trüb geworden. Die Sichttiefe ist etwa 1 m. Das wäre für mich so die Grenze. Man sieht die untere Stufe noch beim Baden. Von der Seite sieht der Teich sogar noch schöner aus. oben sieht er noch klar aus, er wirkt aber tiefer, da man den Boden nicht sieht. Wenn es kristallklar hätte sein sollen, hätte ich auch gleich mehr in Filter investiert. Das ist also kein Problem, muss nicht noch trüber werden.
  
Das Foto ist vom letzten Mittwoch, jetzt regnet es grade, dann sieht man eigentlich nicht viel im Vergleich zu anderen Fotos.
Für mich jetzt spannen woran es liegt.
Temperatur ist 22°C hoch von 19°C
Leitfähigkeit bei 280 uS hoch von 250 uS, bis gestern Nacht war es sonnig und warm hier, da habe ich ein paar Zentimeter Wasserstand verloren.
Am pH habe ich einiges gemacht. Als der Teich trüb wurde war der pH abends bei 8.4, daraufhin habe ich Zucker zugegeben. täglich 1 später 2 g pro m3 täglich also 20 bis 40 g. Das hat so grade gereicht den PH zu halten. letztes Jahr hatte ich eine ähnlich Situation im Mai. Weil ich ein paar Fadenalgen hatte wollte ich damals den Brottrunk ausprobieren und hatte ihn dann da. Das heisst ja auch Fermentgetreide, ist also letztendlich auch ein Zuckerlieferant mit den passenden Bakterien gleich dabei. Da kann ich jetzt mal ausprobieren, ob das nur der CO2 Effekt des "Trunks" ist oder ob die Milchsäurebakterien einen eigenen Effekt haben.

Heute dann der 
PH bei 7.8
KH 8 (leicht gestiegen von 7)
CO2 8 mg/L deutlich höher wie geplant
GH 4 konstant
Nährstoffe habe ich alle mal gemessen
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
PO4 <0.02 mg/L
K 27 mg/L hoch von 24 mg/L

Mg 6 mg/L konstant, das scheint sich jetzt mit dem Dolomitkies schön einzuspielen.
NO2 <0.025 
NH4 <0.05, der Harnstoff macht keinen Unsinn

O2 konstant bei 4 mg/L ich hatte letzte Woche abends gemessen, da war er bei 6 mg/L (dort steht nur 8 Uhr). Der Zucker verbraucht ja Sauerstoff, um zu CO2 zu reagieren. Das gleich gilt natürlich auch für meinen Schlamm/Sediment im Filtergraben. Von daher habe ich doch einen Sauerstoffverbraucher im Teich. Ich bin schon am überlegen, wie ich Sauerstoff in den Teich bekomme, ohne CO2 zu verlieren. Mit dem Belüftet kann ich mich nicht anfreunden und Sauerstofftabletten mag ich auch nicht. 
  
Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass ich meinen Filtergraben nicht richtig nutze. die Pflanzen rechts sind kleiner als links. die vorderen Pfeilkräuter sind damals aus meinem alten Teich in einer Textiltasche gewesen. Ich nehme an die behindern die Strömung nach hinten. Ich denke mal im Herbst muss ich eh mal schauen, wieviel da nach 3 Sofern gelandet ist, dann würde ich das mit erledigen.

Meine Ursachenforschung bleibt beim Kalium. Ich habe sowohl Teichwasser, als auch Trinkwasser genommen und in verschiedenen Gläsern mit Phosphat, Harnstoff und Kalium versetzt. Beim Phosphat und Kalium bilden sich Algen/Trübungen, ohne und mit Harnstoff passiert eigentlich nichts, die "Experimente" laufen aber noch.

Meine Seerose hat den Sommer eingeläutet und gleich richtig losgelegt in der Woche noch vier Blüten, 
 
Jetzt 7, die muss ich ein bisschen auf Diät setzten.
  
Dann wollte noch jemand aufs Porträt. Ihre kleinen Kollegen musste ich gestern mit vollem Körpereinsatz gegen die Spatzenbande schützen. die kontrollieren alle halbe Stunde den Filtergraben, ob nicht eine Libelle schlüpft. Da ich grade eine gesehen habe, wie sie rausklettert, habe ich mir die Zeit genommen, an den Wasserpflanzen etwas rumzuschneiden und sie zu bewachen. daraufhin hatte ich dann auch noch eine am Bein sitzen. Beide haben zumindest ihren Jungfernflug überlebt. Ich wollte mit der Libelle am Bein nicht ins Haus und den Fotoapparat holen.
  
Euch ein schönes Wochenende
Rüdiger


----------



## Geisy (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger

Das die Pflanzen im Filtergraben auf der Einlaufseite höher stehen wie am Ende hatte ich auch.
Bei mir Stand das Riesenhechtkraut am Einlauf fast 2m Hoch mit kräftigem grün und am Ende des Filtgergrabens 50cm mit grün ins gelbliche.
Ich hab es immer darauf geschoben des der Filtergraben seinen Dienst tut und am Ende weniger Nährstoffe da sind.
Mein Filtergraben hat fast 100m², mittlerweile ist er aber nur noch Deko. Die meisten Pfanzen sind raus da ich keine Lust mehr hatte jedes Jahr mehrere m³ Pflanzen raus zu holen.
Den Dienst übernimmt jetzt bei mir das Helix was sich viel einfacher reinigen läßt.

Trübungen sind bei mir auch manchmal, meist wenn es viel regent und es kühler wird. Meine Vermutung hier ist das durch den Regen viel Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen und die Bio durch den Temperaturrückgang ihren Dienst zurück fährt.
Sobald es wieder wärmer wird, wird es auch wieder klar.

Deine fachlichen Erklärungen hier finde ich echt Klasse, obwohl ich nichts messe und rein kippen werde.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Norbert,

Vielen Dank. Es gibt natürlich eine Alternative fürs Reinkippen in meinen Teich: Alles Substrat rausräumen, mit Sand neu Aufbauen. Dann wäre ich mein Kalium los. Für den Nährstoffverbrauch meiner Pflanzen hiesse das im Frühjahr wöchentlich 30% Wasserwechsel mit Trinkwasser. 
Kann ich jetzt genau sagen, wegen meiner Messungen.
Ich hoffe man sieht an meinem Thread, das Reinkippen helfen kann, man aber vorher ein bisschen denken muss.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Geisy (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger

Wenn dir durch die Messungen die Ursache bekannt ist, warum bekämpfst du dann nur die Auswirkungen?
Ich denke viele Teiche kommen gut ohne was rein zu kippen aus, wie siehst du das kann das gehen?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Norbert, 

weil ich 30% Wasserwechsel auf Dauer für keine gute Lösung halte. 
Teich neu Aufsetzten auch nicht. 
Ausserdem macht mir das Spass meinen Teich wirklich zu verstehen.
Viel Arbeit ist das übrigens nicht, was ich da mache und glaub mir, ich kippe immer noch weniger in meinen Teich, als wenn ich Kai hätte.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht als Erklärung warum ich den Wasserwechsel als Lösung für meinen Teich nicht mag. 
Der Grund für die 30% ist, dass ich in meinem Trinkwasser mal 5 mg/L Nitrat gemessen habe in den Analysen sind es immer unter 10 mg/L,  Kalium ist bei 2 mg/L und Phosphat bei 0.03 mg/L. Das passt relativ gut auf den Bedarf meines Teiches, wenn ich im Frühjahr pro Woche ein drittel später etwas weniger austausche also 1-2 mg/L Nitrat pro Woche. Ich würde das Wasser wechseln um Nährstoffe in den Teich zu bringen und nicht um sie zu entfernen. Gleichzeitig muss nebenan der Gemüsebauer im Sommer sein Wasser zum Bewässern seiner Felder rationieren und das Flüsschen durch mein Dorf fällt fast trocken.

Das halte ich einfach für sehr schräg.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Und wenn du den PH-Wert auf 7 setzt, dann sollten die Algen es schwerer haben.
Das andere kannst du ja weiter machen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> weil ich 30% Wasserwechsel auf Dauer für keine gute Lösung halte.
> 
> ...



Beim Wasserwechsel bin ich bei dir,
aber wer bitte ist Kai?
VG
Silvio


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Silvio, hallo Kai
Auf meinem Tablett unterstützt mich immer sehr Kompetent die Rechtschreibhilfe.


Hallo Ron,

Ich denk grad in die Richtung, allerdings würde ich den pH über CO2 senken, also erst mal Zucker. Säuren halte ich dann auch für "Chemie". Ausserdem glaube ich, dass der PH Wert selber nicht so wichtig ist. PH steht im Teich für ein Verhältnis CO2 zu KH und das ist wichtig.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja am liebsten mein Filtergrabensediment zu CO2 zersetzen. Der Dreck dürfte zum grössten Teil organisch sein. Dann müsste ich den auch nicht rausschaufeln.

Mit deinem Vorschlag zur Belüftung hab ich schon überlegt, ob man das Sediment belüften kann. Dauerhaft treibt mir das aber CO2 aus und wirbelt es auf, also funktioniert der Filtergraben nicht. Könnte man natürlich hin und wieder über Nacht machen. Ist jetzt mal laut gedacht.
Ich muss auch noch mal schauen, wieviel Sediment da überhaupt ist, am Ende vom FG ist nichts, vielleicht ist das auch schon zu wenig für mein CO2. Das wäre ein Grund, warum es später war als letztes Jahr mit der Trübung auch ohne Wetter der pH ist mir in beiden Jahren hoch. Ich wollte eh mal die Unterwasserpflanzen kürzen, da schau ich mal und schieb ein bisschen nach hinten.

PH 7 bei KH 8 heisst etwa 20g Zucker / m3 also 440 g auf den Teich. Der Brottrunk hätte bei geringer Dosierung 200 g bei hoher 340 g . Ich frag mich ja ob das die ganze Kunst, von dem Zeug ist. Es wären auch 46 g Protein mit etwa 15% Stickstoff (30 g Nitrat equivalente) auf meinen Teich und 0.2 g Phosphat.

Ist gar nicht so weit weg von dem, was ich mache, ausser, dass ich mit dem Zucker zu geizig bin. Ich geh ja lieber vorsichtig vor, aber dann ist der Effekt von Wettereffekten nicht zu unterscheiden.

C6O6H12 + 6 O2 -> 6 CO2 + 6 H2O 
Also braucht es für 1 mg CO2 0,64 mg O2. (28/44)

Ich hätte mal PH 7.5 anvisiert, das wären dann 5 bis 7 g pro 1 m3. 100 bis 150 g. Für 7 mg CO2 /L reichen meine 4 mg/L Sauerstoff.

Damit ist auch klar, dass der Sauerstoff gerne mal in die Knie geht, wenn man Kanne verwendet.

Also ich schlafe noch mal drüber aber ich denke, da mache ich mir morgen einen süssen Teich. 150 g. Wenn mir der Sauerstoff zu sehr sinkt, kann ich meinen Wasserfall anmachen.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Norbert @Geisy,

Vielleicht war ich da oben etwas direkt, eigentlich hast du ja nur einen sehr logischen Schluss aus meinem Eintrag gezogen. Ein schönes Ziel für mich wäre, wenn mein Teich so nach und nach seine Nährstoffe aus dem Filtergraben zieht, die Mineralien über Das Substrat gepuffert werden und ich grinsend daneben Sitze weil das alles nur mit der Pumpe für den Wasserfall funktioniert.
Also falls ich dir auf die Schuhe getreten bin, entschuldige bitte

Rüdiger


----------



## Geisy (5. Juni 2021)

Alles gut Rüdiger

Ich wollte wissen ob du dir einen Biofilter/Filtergraben samt Teich vorstellen kannst der ohne Zusätze fürs Wasser klar kommt.
Also bitte weiter allem auf den Grund gehen bis du dann im hohen alter grinsend da sitzen kannst.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Rhz69 (6. Juni 2021)

Hallo Norbert,

So ein paar Ansätze hätte ich schon.
Das Substrat müsste aus feinem Quarzsand bestehen, da hätte man die Korngrösse der Sand Lehmgemische, als Zusatz dazu Tonerden mit Magnesium und Kalium fällt mir Montmorilonit und Zeolith ein. Die geben das langsam ab. Getrennt überströmte Kalksteine, Das wäre alles so ausgelegt, dass es die richtige Menge im Jahr abgibt. Das ist also eher ein Depot, als ein Puffer. Die Menge an Kalkstein kann ich abschätzen 1 m2 Oberfläche auf 100 m3 Wasser, meine 3 kg Dolomit scheinen schon sehr gut zu sein, fast zuviel. Den Rest weiss ich nicht.

Dann gefällt mir die Idee, dass der Filtergraben als CO2 Speicher dient. Absterbende Teile zerfallen zu Schlamm, der langsam CO2 freisetzt, dass dann wieder in Pflanzen eingebaut wird, die Damit eingetragne Nährstoffe binden. Da fehlt mir aber noch einiges an Erfahrung, was so ein Filtergraben leisten kann, und wie man das steuert. -> zu wenig Schlamm Pflanzen kümmern-> Algen Zu viel Schlamm Teich verlandet, stinkt wahrscheinlich auch Algen.

Deutschland arbeitet grade daran Phosphat und Nitrat aus dem Trink und Grundwasser zu entfernen. Bisher nur eine Theorie, aber der Nährstoffeintrag durch Wasserwechsel hält Pflanzen in Fisch-freien Teichen am Leben.  Das wird dann immer mehr WW bei knapperen Wassermengen. Vielleicht ersetzbar durch mehr natürlichen Eintrag: Ein paar Blätter drin lassen, den Filtergraben nur schlampig zurückschneiden.
Vielleicht vergleichbar mit einem Rasen Düngen und viel Mähen gibt einen schönen Rasen. Mit einem Mulchmäher kann man mit deutlich weniger Dünger auskommen. 

Zu meinem Teich:
Ich nehme an mein Lehm enthält Kalifeldspat oder Glimmer. Der setzt Kalium frei und bindet Kalzium und Magnesium. 
Ich möchte das Kalium herausholen indem ich es in Pflanzen einbaue und dann Ernte. Dafür brauche ich die anderen Nährstoffe Stickstoff und wenig Phosphat. Wenn das mal reduziert ist, hoffe ich, dass ich mit deutlich weniger Zusätzen auskomme. Das nötige Kalium würde dann aus dem Substrat noch geliefert wie oben beschrieben, Stickstoff und Phosphat aus dem Sediment. Der Filtergraben vielleicht nicht ganz so üppig, aber alles schön grün. Das Sediment wie oben erwähnt so, dass ich sehr lange Zeiten zwischen totalausräumen habe, eventuell reicht es sogar jedes Jahr am Anfang des Filtergrabens ein/zwei Schaufeln rauszuholen und im Garten zu verteilen. Das ganze für den Teich mit einer jährlichen Trübung, wie jetzt und sonst klares bis leicht trübes Wasser. Ganz ohne Trübung ginge natürlich auch.
Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen jedes Jahr im Frühjahr meinen persönlichen Cocktail zu mixen und einmal/zweimal in den Teich zu geben.

Beantwortet das deine Frage?

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (6. Juni 2021)

Jetzt zum Projekt süsser Teich.

eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr mein System gezielt zu düngen ohne Zucker durchziehen. Das scheint nicht zu reichen. Auch mag ich keine Hau Ruck Aktionen um Algen loszuwerden, sondern ich wollte den Teich dazu bringen, dass keine entstehen. 
Mich reizt jetzt aber die Idee, mal zu testen, ob man die Milchsäurebakterien braucht oder nicht. Das ist jetzt also ein Experiment mit unklarem Ausgang.

Wie im Vorletzten Eintrag beschrieben. Meine Risikoabschätzung: der schlimmste Fall wäre ein Umkippen des Teiches durch Sauerstoffmangel. Deswegen erst mal nur soviel Zucker, das der Sauerstoff im Teich ausreicht, alles umzusetzen. Da meine Pflanzen Sauerstoff nachliefern sollte das reichen. Falls das auch nicht reicht, kann ich über meinen Wasserfall belüften. Der ist zur Zeit aus, um kein CO2 auszutreiben. 

heute morgen 9.15 Uhr :
150 g Zucker in den Teich gelöst in 12 L Wasser in den Einlauf zum Filtergraben. 
Wasser Temp. 21°C pH 7.8 Teich Trübung wie gestern.

11:45 pH 7.8 O2 4-6 mg/L keine Änderung der Trübung War auch nicht zu erwarten, In 3 Stunden wälzt mein Teich etwa einmal um und ich wollte den Sauerstoffgehalt wissen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (6. Juni 2021)

Noch ein update, um kurz nach drei war der PH bei 8.0, das war dann ja ein super Erfolg mit dem pH senken. Heute war noch nicht mal Sonne. War aber klar, dass das nicht auf einmal geht. Bisher habe ich immer am nächsten Morgen einen Effekt gesehen.

Dafür hab ich dann im Filtergraben Unterwasserpflanzen geerntet. Unter __ Laichkraut und __ Wasserschraube hab ich auch noch __ Hornkraut gefunden. Ich hatte neulich jemdem etwas abgegeben 5 cm ich dachte das wäre mein halber Bestand, da kann ich jetzt noch nachliefern. 
 
Ich wollte auch noch etwas Sediment an meine schlecht wachsende Stelle schieben.

Was soll ich sagen, wenn ich im Herbst Sediment ausladen will reicht wohl ein Esslöffel. 
Damit wird die Sache schon verständlicher. Ohne CO2 wachsen die Algen besser als die Pflanzen. Die Antwort ist die gleiche. Süsser Teich.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Noch der Nachtrag zum Wochenende. Ich war doch lieber selber im und am Teich.
Trotz erst Regen und jetzt Hitze sieht der Teich leicht klarer aus. Mir sind Grundsätzlich langsame Veränderungen lieber, als Wundermittel.
Zu den Werten
Temperatur war 24 °C, deutlich höher als die 21°C
Leitfähigkeit 273 uS in etwa gleich.
PH 7.6 
KH 7
GH 4
CO2 10 mg/L da merkt man den Süssen Teich
O2 4 mg/L
K 21 mg/L bin durch den Peak durch wie letztes Jahr, wenn das so bleibt
Mg 6 mg/L konstant geht sogar eher hoch.

leider ist mein Nitrat test alle. 
NO2 und PO4 nicht nachweisbar.
Hier dann auch noch die Fortsetzung vom süssen Teich.
  
So 9:45 pH 7.8 O2 4 mg/L, 150 g Zucker auf 22 m3 Wasser
So 11:50  pH 7.8 O2 4 mg/L
So 15:40 pH 8
So 19:30 pH 8 O2 4 mg/L
Ganz so schnell geht es nicht mit dem CO2 aus Zucker
Mo 7:40 pH 7.6
Mo 12:00 pH 7.8-8 man sieht den Effekt, aber es gab noch mal 150 g Zucker
Mo 18:00 pH 7.8 bis 8
Di 7:00 pH 7.6
Mi 7:30 pH 7.4
Mi 18:00 pH 7.8 für abends schon ganz OK
Fr 7:30 pH 7.4 danach kam die Brottrunk Imitation 200 g Zucker 15 g Harnstoff, 0.1 g Phosphat
Sa 12:00 pH 7.6 
  
Ich hoffe man sieht das auf den Fotos, die Tendenz ist schon etwas klarer, aber mindestens nicht schlechter, trotz sehr warmem Wetter. Man wirbelt aber schon deutlich weniger auf als die letzten Wochen. 
Der Zucker hat schon deutlich den pH gesenkt, das passt schon. Das ist aber hier schon sehr viel und man sollte den Sauerstoff kontrollieren, der kann je nach Vorgeschichte ziemlich absinken, dann kann es gefährlich für Wassertiere werden.
Einen schönen Abend von
 Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2021)

Ist schon alles recht faszinierend.
Aber dein O2 Gehalt wäre für meine Koi wohl knapp am Jordan ....


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rene,
Wobei ich diesem O2 Test noch nicht traue. Mein Leitungswasser hat auch 4 bis 6 mg/L. Laut offizieller Analyse sollte es bei 10 mg/L liegen. Wenn man was falsch macht, sollte man eigentlich zu hoch messen. Ich hab aber nicht beobachtet, das irgendwas nach Luft schnappt.
Fische habe ich ja nicht, aber die Gefahr Sauerstoffmangel ist bei der Aktion mit viel Zucker sehr hoch.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Ich betrachte immer und immer wieder deine Fotos von deinem Teich aber irgendwie fehlt mir da (ich nenne es mal der Aufschwung) zum klar werden.

Was wird übersehen???

Ist eventuell dein FG /FT am Ende und duengt deinen ST.

Sauerstoff im FT könnte andere Bakterien hervor rufen.


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Fische habe ich ja nicht, aber die Gefahr Sauerstoffmangel ist bei der Aktion mit viel Zucker sehr hoch.


Um auch noch in die Kerbe zu schlagen.
Selbst die Bakterien brauchen viel Sauerstoff, von daher würden mich a) die Werte ganz früh morgens und auch am späten Abend interessieren.
Eventuell könnte da eine kleine Aquarium- Belüfterpumpe mit ein paar Sprudelsteinen helfen. Oder etwas weniger Zucker


----------



## samorai (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Zeige uns doch mal den Einlauf vom Pflanzen Filter, eventuell kann man da was machen.
In meinem schnellen Bachlauf bildet sich jetzt das __ Quellmoos.
Es beherbergt viele kleine Tierchen und reinigt natürlich auch das Wasser.
Eventuell den ersten Meter etwas mehr Pepp verpassen und steiler stellen.
Ein paar Steine oder Lavasteine so legen das dass Wasser mit mehr Sauerstoff bildet oder in Kontakt kommt.

Der Bachlauf mit anschließenden FT oder FG ist predestiniert dafür um einzelne Filter Arten nachzubauen.
Der schnelle Bachlauf spaltet das Wasser auf aenhnelt einen Rieselfilter, dann der langsame Teil kommt den Stagnierenden __ Hel-x ganz nah.


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo ihr beiden,

Morgen gibt es wieder ein update, aber vielleicht kurz:
Projekt süsser Teich hab ich beendet und denke das bringt so nichts, schadet auch nicht.
Die letzten beiden Wochen wieder 1 mal die Woche Harnstoff und die entsprechende Menge Zucker für 1 mg/L Nitrat. Der Teich wird klarer.
Ich hab einen Wasserfall als Einlauf FG/Teich da lief aber jetzt nur der Bypass um kein CO2 zu verlieren. Hab schon länger überlegt mal in ein Foto einzuzeichnen, wo das bei mir lang geht.
Aber ich überleg schon wie und wo ich eventuell mal Sauerstoff reinbringe.
Weil für dieses Teichkonzept gibt es ja, wie ihr sagt einen sehr wichtigen Sauerstoffverbraucher, die Bakterien für "Schlamm zu CO2". 
Aber macht euch keine Sorgen ich bade grade so oft wie möglich und bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Teich.
Danke für eure Tips ich fühl mich nur grade etwas gehetzt.

Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Juni 2021)

Ich stelle mir gerage einen Teich vor, an dem eine Sauerstofflasche, eine CO2-Flasche, diverse Tropfständer mit entsprechenden Flaschen und Schläuchen stehen.

Sorry Rüdiger, ist mir gerade so durch den Kopf gegangen.

Was du machst finde ich trotzdem gut. Das kann nur zur Erweiterung des Wissens beitragen. Ein Ergebnis wie das mit dem „Süssen Teich“ ist ja auch ein Ergebnis. Wir wissen jetzt, dass das in dieser Form nichts zur Klärung des Teiches führt. Das war doch das Ziel, oder?
viele Grüße,


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Juni 2021)

Ja, das war ein echtes Experiment und davon möchte auch ich nicht zu viel auf einmal machen.
Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2021)

Alles gut Rüdiger, lass dich von uns neugierigen nicht hetzen.
Du hast die chemischen Kenntnisse, wir dagegen hinterfragen nur, weil wir (ich) dödel das nicht raffe wie man sich solch blöden Buchstaben- Kombinationen merken kann.
Zahlen sind da doch viel einfacher


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo jetzt der update und einiges zum abarbeiten.
  von heute, der Grund bei 1.2 m ist erkennbar, aber nicht scharf, noch leicht besser als letzte Woche.
  vom 6.6 da sieht man noch die Stufe bei knapp 1 m
Beim hochladen verlieren die Fotos etwas aber wenn man daneben steht ist das ein deutlicher Unterschied.
Mir gefällt das übrigens besser, wenn das langsam geht. Ich mag die Zaubermittel "Teichklar in einem Tag" gar nicht. Ich denke die sind immer mit einem Schock für die Biologie verbunden. Deswegen auch meine Mühe mit den Salzmengen auf 0.1 oder 0.3 %, Bioziden, der pH auf 7.0 hätte sicher auch funktioniert.

Dann die Wasserwerte
Es war die Woche über bis 36°C warm.
Teichwasser heute knapp 29°C. Mein Thermometer geht nur ein paar Zentimeter tief, aber das ist schon hoch. Heute morgen lief aber auch meine Pumpe nicht, normal mach ich jetzt immer eine Mittagspause für die Pumpe, wenn der Filtergraben im Schatten des Baumes liegt, damit der Teich nicht bis unten aufheizt, Machst soll sie eigentlich durchlaufen. Vielleicht hat ein Gewitter heute nacht die Zeitschaltuhr gestört.
Leitfähigkeit 330 uS deutlich gestiegen, der Wasserspiegel ist auch gesunken, also Wasser verdampft.

PH 7.4 sogar überraschend tief ich habe erst um 14.00 Uhr gemessen.
KH 8 wie gehabt
CO2 10 mg/L das passt jetzt mal einigermaßen zu pH/KH (würde 9.2 mg/L ergeben)

GH 5 hoch von 4 Wasser verdampft oder das CO2 hat doch noch Kalk gelöst.
Mg bleibt aber bei 6 mg/L konstant (sehr schön, der Plan ging auf)

K 21 mg/L konstant Tendenz weniger das ist ja nach wie vor mein Ziel Kalium wenigstens unter 15 besser unter 10 mg/L zu bekommen.
O2 4 - 6 mg/L aber ich muss mich mit diesem Test noch beschäftigen. Ich bin am überlegen, wie ich eine Gassättigung bei etwa 20°C hinbekomme und ein Wasser was wenig O2 enthält. So ein bisschen habe ich den Eindruck der Test zeigt immer das gleiche an. Bei den Temperaturen 29°C wäre die Sauerstoffsättigung bei 50-75%.

Wie schon empfohlen habe ich die ganze Woche keinen Zucker und auch nichts anderes in den Teich getan (1 m3 Wasser aus der Zisterne)
Gestern Morgen hatte ich 11 g Harnstoff (gäbe 1 mg/L NO3) und 130 g Zucker 8 g/L CO2 müsste ungefähr das sein, dass die Pflanzen brauchen, um den Harnstoff einzubauen. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der teich dann über den Tag klarer wird. Letzen Freitag hatte ich das gleiche gemacht.

Vielleicht noch drei  Punkte zu den letzten Wochen.
*O2* habe bewusst ignoriert, da ich keine Idee hatte, wie ich den schön hoch bekomme Die Schweizer haben da so einen schönen Ausdruck: "Man kann nicht den Fünfer und das Weckli haben", die Engländer sagen "There is no free lunch" Im deutschen fehlt uns da was. Zurück zum O2. Wenn ich meinen Wasserfall angemacht hätte, hätte ich CO2 ausgetrieben, damit wollte ich aber den pH senken. Die andere Möglichkeit wären O2 Tabletten gewesen, das wollte ich aber auch nicht. 
Im Augenblick sehe ich auch weniger die Notwendigkeit von Sauerstoff, aber ich überlege, ob ich damit nicht gezielt den Schlamm belüften soll. Nicht das ganze Jahr, sondern eventuell im Frühjahr. Ich dachte an eine Lanze, also ein dünnes Rohr, dass man gezielt an verschiedenen Stellen einstechen kann. Eventuell so einen Sprudelstein oder anderen Verteiler an die Spitze. Ich will mir aber nicht unbedingt eine Pumpe kaufen, ich habe genug Elektroschrott im Keller. Ich überlege noch. Ab jetzt nehme ich aber wieder den Wasserfall in Betrieb. Der pH ist ja schön unten und der CO2 Gehalt hoch.

*Zucker zum pH senken*
Ist eher Quatsch. Eigentlich festigt sich bei mir grade die Überzeugung, dass mein Teich im Sommer in Bezug auf organisches Material Leerläufe. Diese Organische Material im Schlamm wird zu CO2 umgewandelt und von den Pflanzen aufgenommen. Eventuell nehmen sie auch schon Vorstufen der Umwandlung auf. Energetisch wären sie doof, wenn sie den Zucker nicht direkt nehmen, sondern erst zu CO2 oxidieren lassen, um ihn dann wieder zu reduzieren.
Gründe dafür: 
-Im Sommer stagniert immer mein Pflanzenwachstum, wenn ich nichts mache
-Der Kaliumwert geht hoch, erklärbar dadurch, dass in den unteren Schlammschichten mehr Kalium gebunden ist, da der Teich ja von hohen Kaliumwerten runtergekommen ist. Der Schlamm dürfte von oben nach unten abgebaut werden.
Zucker zugeben ist also nicht dumm, aber gekoppelt mit bei mir Harnstoff, um die Nährstoffverhältnisse Konstant zu halten. Zielparameter ist ein CO2 Gehalt, pH sinkt dann halt, aber ist selber nicht so wichtig.
Ich hatte mal morgens und abends Sauerstoff gemessen auch an verschiedenen Stellen. Abends 6 mg/L morgens 4 mg/L aber wie gesagt, ich traue dem Test noch nicht so recht.

*Brottrunk*
Ich hatte ja eine Mischung Zucker/Harnstoff/Phosphat in den Teich gegeben, das in etwa dem Brottrunk entspricht. Der Effekt ging etwas in die richtige Richtung, aber der Effekt im letzten Jahr war deutlich anders. Eventuell hätte ein bisschen Hefe geholfen, dann wäre die Zucker Vergärung gleich gestartet, aber ich denke dann nimmt man besser das original.

So als Belohnung, das ihr das alles gelesen habt ein paar Bilder. Ich hoffe die gefallen. (Man mag es nicht glauben, aber ich habe meinen Teich nicht deswegen, um damit Experimente zu machen.)

     

leider Blüht die __ Iris bei der Hitze nur einen Tag. Ein paar Knospen hat sie aber noch. Die Federnelke dürfte sich gerne bei mir mehr ausbreiten. Leider sind die Triebe so lang, da tritt man immer dagegen. Die __ Anemone macht schöne Ableger, das darf auch mehr werden.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2021)

Noch ein Kleiner Nachtrag: das passiert, wenn man seinen Teich mit CO2 vollpumpt und  man dann den Wasserfall anschaltet.
Beim Schwimmen gibt das immer so dicke Blasen, daran seh ich das besser als an den Tests.

Einen schönen Abend

Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,


Rhz69 schrieb:


> oder das CO2 hat doch noch Kalk gelöst.


Aber hättest Du dann nicht auch mehr KH? Das CO2 würde dann doch als Karbonat und Hydrogenkarbonat vorliegen.

Morgens weniger Sauerstoff als abends ist doch eigentlich normal oder? Über Nacht veratmen die Pflanzen mit den anderen Lebewesen Sauertoff. Tagsüber assimilieren sie und produzieren Sauerstoff. Dabei verbrauchen sie CO2 und der PH steigt. Aber du weist das ja auch.

Meinst Du mit dem Schlamm, den du irgendwie begasen willst, den im Filtergraben? - Wenn ja, das würde ich mal schön lassen!

Dort spielen sich nämlich auch ganz spannende Dinge ab, die das Wasser positiv beeinflussen können:
An der Oberfläche des Schlamms ist eine aerobe Schicht, deren Dicke von der Struktur des Schlamms und von der Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers und dessen Sauersoffgehalt abhängig ist. Darunter ist eine Übergangsschicht, wo sowohl aerobe als auch anaerobe Verhältnisse herschen und darunter sind die Lebensbedingungen für anaerob stoffwechselnde Bakterien gegeben. Dort wird dann auch NO3 zu N2 (Gas) reduziert. Es entsteht auch SO2. Letzteres wird von anderen Organismen verstoffwechselt. Diese Schicht lässt man besser in Ruhe.
Es sei denn man möchte einen Neustart des Teichs machen.

Die Schlfzone in einem natürlichen Gewässer ist so aufgebaut und die Pflanzen darin sind auf diese Umgebung eingestellt. Es genügt wenn das Wasser darüber genug Sauerstoff enthält, über den Boden streicht und die gelösten Gase mitnimmt und verdünnt.
Durch den Kontakt mit der Luft werden Stickstoff und Schwefeldioxid sowie Kohlanstoffdioxid an die Luft abgegeben.

Es gibt eben noch viel mehr als die paar chemischen Vorgänge über die wir hier diskutieren.

Aber es ist doch schön, das dein Wasser jetzt ein bisschen klarer ist, oder?


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Die Schlfzone in einem natürlichen Gewässer ist so aufgebaut und die Pflanzen darin sind auf diese Umgebung eingestellt. Es genügt wenn das Wasser darüber genug Sauerstoff enthält, über den Boden streicht und die gelösten Gase mitnimmt und verdünnt.
> Durch den Kontakt mit der Luft werden Stickstoff und Schwefeldioxid sowie Kohlanstoffdioxid an die Luft abgegeben.


Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich noch nie verstanden, warum in Schwimmteichen von verschiedenen Herstellern immer nur der zeitweise Betrieb der Pumpen empfohlen wird
Egal wie sie nun heißen ....
Genauso wie das durch pressen durch kleine Querschnitte mit gewaltiger Pumpenleistung oder noch schlimmer mit ganzer kleiner Leistung, damit der Dreck nicht aufgewirbelt und abtransportiert wird....
Grundsätzlich sind jedoch beide Betrachtungswinkel interessant.


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo Robert, 
Danke für die Anmerkung,
Von der Denitrifizierung bin ich im Teich nicht so überzeugt. 
Da wird übrigens NO3 zum einen zu NO2 zum anderen zu NH3 reduziert, NO2 und NH3 reagieren dann zu N2 und Wasser. Ist zumindest in Kläranlagen ein sehr anfälliger Prozess.
Ich denke eher, dass aus der anaeroben Schicht irgendwann diese schwarze stinkende Schicht wird mit Ammoniak und Aminen, sowie Schwefelwasserstoff und Andere organische Schwefelverbindungen. Aber von der Biologie dahinter habe ich auch nicht so viel Ahnung. Aber, das ist auch eher eine Spinnerei jetzt. Ich würde lieber nicht noch mehr Technik in den Teich bauen und habe laut überlegt, wo das sinnvoll sein kann. Gedanke war diese Schicht nur langsam dicker werden zu lassen. 

Hab eben noch mal O2 und pH gemessen, wie heute morgen. Der Wasserfall lief ein paar Stunden heute. Gab aber schöne Schaumkringel.

Mit GH und KH hast du recht. Das ist auch nur ein Tropfen und bisher dauerte es immer etwas, bis die Farbe wechselte, gestern musste ich dann wirklich einen mehr nehmen. Kann also nur eine halbe Einheit sein.
Ausserdem gebe ich ja Harnstoff zu. Nitrifizierung verbraucht KH, wobei ich ja kein Nitrat finde und man einiges an Nitrat für 1 °dH braucht. Wie du sagst, das ist schon immer etwas vereinfacht und da läuft noch mehr ab.
Und ja, ich beschwere mich nicht über klares Wasser.

Ich habe nicht so den Eindruck, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich die Pumpe Nachts laufen lasse oder nicht. Wäre ja auch erst heikel, wenn der Sauerstoff Nachts dann vollständig verbraucht wird.
Ich nutze das zum Wärmemanagement. Wenn es heiss ist, läuft der Teich Nachts zum kühlen und tagsüber gibt es eine Pause, im Frühjahr läuft er Nachts nicht, dann wird er schneller warm. Das merke ich ganz deutlich.
Ich hatte die Zeitschaltuhr falsch eingestellt, so dass um 12 nachts abgestellt wurde auf 29 °C war ich letztes Jahr nicht und da war es länger heiss.

Schönen Abend

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Juni 2021)

Heute Morgen die positive Überraschung, der Teich ist fast perfekt klar. 
Jetzt kann sich jeder den Grund aussuchen.

Gestern morgen noch für knapp 1 mg/L Nitrat Harnstoff zugegeben
Gestern Abend Temperatursturz von 30 auf 17°C Luft
Teich von gestern 29°C auf heute morgen 23°C
So 10 bis 20 L Regen pro m2 (sorgt bei mir schon mal für klares Wasser, die letzten Wochen eher nicht)
Späte positive Folgen des süssen Teichs und tiefen PH
Gestern lief so 6 Stunden der Wasserfall und hat für Sauerstoff gesorgt
Ich lass das heute mal offen, zumindest war nicht alles falsch.

Schönen Abend

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann sich jeder den Grund aussuchen.


Ich sehe da verschiedene Ursachen.


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Teich von gestern 29°C auf heute morgen 23°C





Rhz69 schrieb:


> So 10 bis 20 L Regen pro m2


Damit hast du viele Parameter in kurzer Zeit verändert, das mögen die meisten Algen nicht. Dafür gibst du schnell an eine andere Art das Spielfeld ab 

Bei uns ist es heute erheblich kühler und auch der Himmel stark bedeckt.
Innerhalb weniger Stunden sind viele Algen auf dem Rasenteppich am Absterben.
Und das ohne Zucker 

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen: wenn dein Wasserfall jetzt die nächsten Tage durchläuft, dann hast du auf einmal Fadenalgen


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen: wenn dein Wasserfall jetzt die nächsten Tage durchläuft, dann hast du auf einmal Fadenalgen



Du bist ja ein netter Prophet. Aber denk dran Vorhersagen sind schwierig, vor allem, wenn sie die  Zukunft betreffen.
Ich leg mich aber nicht mit dir an, sonst gewinne ich Goldfische.
Eigentlich bin ich sogar vorsichtig optimistisch, weil sich der Trend der letzten zwei Wochen fortgesetzt hat. 
Aber der Wasserfall bleibt eh aus. Ich bin die Woche eher im Werk und mein Nachbar mag meinen Wasserfall ja nicht so. Da kann er die Autobahn nicht mehr hören, auf jeden Fall stört es den Mittagsschlaf.

Schönen Abend
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Mal wider meine Wasserstandsmeldung

Temperatur heute morgen um 10 Uhr
23 °C
Leitfähigkeit 299 uS
PH 7.4
KH 9 (knapp) zeigt aber doch eher, dass der Kalkstein etwas gelöst wurde beides seit zwei Wochen um eine Einheit höher.
GH 5
CO2 12 mg/L
Ich habe zwar den Wasserfall die Woche nicht angehabt, bin aber doch verwundert, dass das der pH bei für meinen Teich tiefen Werten stabil bleibt, auch ohne Zuckerkur.
  
Die Schwebealgen sind natürlich weg und wenn die zu CO2 abgebaut wurden passt es.
Freitag früh hatte ich auch wieder 11 g Harnstoff und 120 g Zucker in den Teich gegeben.
Das dürfte alleine aber nicht reichen.
Nitrat NO3 <0.5  nicht nachweisbar.
Heute nur wieder 11 g Harnstoff (würde 1 mg/L) Nitrat machen zugegeben, kein Zucker CO2 ist ja gut.
Sauerstoff O2 4 bis 6 mg/L mit grossem Fragezeichen, ob die Messung nicht Quatsch ist.
Kalium K 21 m/L, da hatte ich mit etwas weniger gerechnet, eventuell auch die Schwebealgen, die das freigeben.
Magnesium Mg 6 mg/L
Der Teich ist jetzt perfekt klar, wenn es noch klarer wird sehe ich Kängurus von unten.
  
Gestern habe ich zwei, drei Käscher relativ kompaktes Sediment aus dem Teich geholt und im Garten verteilt, ein Teil ist aber auch im Filtergraben und im Ufergraben gelandet.

Das __ Hechtkraut im Filtergraben blüht jetzt richtig schön.
    
Dort hat sich noch jemand angesiedelt, kennt jeman die Pflanze? Ist denke mal so 80 cm hoch, die Blüten sind aber klein.
  
Meine __ Rohrkolben waren dieses Jahr auch sehr fleissig und im Hintergrund blüht der erste __ Blutweiderich.
  
Dann musste ich ja auf Fadenalgensuche gehen. So ein bisschen Flaum habe ich auf dem steilen Teil meiner Stufen schon länger. Der ist aber auch ganz angenehm, falls man mal mit dem Knöchel dran tritt. Das ist auch nicht mehr geworden.
Hier aber noch ein Bild von einer, die eventuel neu ist. Hab Freitag etwas von der Harnstoff zucker suppe drüber gekippt und finde sie heute nicht mehr ganz so schön.
  
Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich sie Troll-Alge nennen soll nach den Propheten.
Möchte jemand einen Ableger?

Apropos Ableger. Bei der nächsten Aktion im Filtergraben habe ich __ Tausendblatt zuviel, 
Müsste Myriophyllum spicatum sein. Weiss jemand, ob man das einfach Abschneiden und als Ableger verwenden kann?
  

So und jetzt mal in den Teich, 
Rüdiger


----------



## PeBo (27. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> kennt jeman die Pflanze? Ist denke mal so 80 cm hoch, die Blüten sind aber klein.


Ich denke, es ist eine __ Blumenbinse. Da bin ich wirklich kein Spezialist, aber @Knoblauchkröte weiss das bestimmt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo Peter,

Vielen Dank fürs mitraten, eine Blumenbinze habe ich, die blüht leider nie.
    
Das ist was anderes, die steht zwar im Teichbereich, aber über der Wasserlinie.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## PeBo (27. Juni 2021)

PictureThis sagt, es ist Kleinblütiges Weidenröschen. Okay, das kann stimmen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo Peter, 
Das sieht gut aus.
Hilft gegen Prostataleiden, da kann ich ja dem fortschreitenden Alter gelassen entgegen sehen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Müsste Myriophyllum spicatum sein. Weiss jemand, ob man das einfach Abschneiden und als Ableger verwenden kann?


Ja, Rüdiger, das kann man abschneiden oder abzwicken und einpflanzen oder auch frei treibend als Ableger verwenden.

viele Grüße


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo, die Woche ist wieder rum mit viel abendlichem Regen und Gewitter. Ich habe keinen echten Überlauf, aber den Teichrand an einer Seite extra 1 cm tiefer, damit es dort überläuft. Aussen davor habe damals einen Graben gemacht und mit in Flies eingewickelten Steinen verfüllt, als eine einfache Dränage. An einem Ende landet sie im Kiesbett unter meinem Holzdeck. Ich habe um den Teich auch keine Auspülung beobachtet.
Da ich etwas erkältet war und es abends immer geregnet hat, war diese Woche nicht viel mit Baden. Dafür vor etwa 1 h, sehr erfrischend, das war wirklich eine gute Idee mit dem Schwimmteich.
Das Bild habe 1 h nach dem Baden aufgenommen, man wirbelt zwar ein bisschen auf, aber das Wasser bleibt klar und nach 1 h ist es wie vorher. Ich brauche nicht mehr.
  
Temperatur  23°C
Leitfähigkeit 270 uS runter von 300, ja, es hat viel geregnet die Woche.
PH 7.6 hoch von 7.4
KH 8, runter von 9
CO2 10 runter von 12 mg/L
Da merkt man auch etwas den Regen, ich habe auch letzten Sonntag noch mal Harnstoff ohne Zucker zugegeben, das dürfte  auch noch etwas CO2 gezogen haben, womit der pH steigt.
GH bleibt bei 5 °dH, Mg bei 6 mg/L, sehr schön, ganz ohne GH plus oder Magnesiumsalze.
Nitrat NO3 <0.5 mg/L
Kalium 18 runter von 21mg/L. Dazu muss man wissen, dass ich immer 3 fach verdünne, die Messung geht nur bis 15 m/L. Es geht also entweder um 3 mg/L rauf oder runter oder bleibt gleich. Bald komme ich in den normalen Messbereich, auch gut.
Sauerstoff habe ich am Ende des Filtergrabens gemessen 6 mg/L mittags um 12 bei Sonne. Das war zwar jetzt wirklich 6 und nicht 4 bis 6, aber die 8 mg/L wollte mir der Test nicht geben.
Ansonsten stehen gerade das __ Hechtkraut und der __ Blutweiderich in voller Blüte. Die __ Anemone bekommt ihre roten Punkte.
      
Der __ Zwergrohrkolben explodiert grade.
  
Bei der Zwergbinze weiss ich nicht so genau, die blüht jetzt schon eine Weile
 und die Blätter werden gelber. Sind die jetzt schon durch, oder brauchen die ein bisschen Stickstoff.
Die sehen immer so aus, wenn die __ Molche aus meinem Teich verschwinden, was natürlich nicht Ursache und Wirkung sein muss.
  
Ich mach noch mal meine üblichen 11 g Harnstoff und so 100 g Zucker in den Teich, damit es weiter so schön läuft.
Ich hoffe ihr habt alle auch so viel Spass mit euren Teichen.

Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Juli 2021)

Sehr schön, Rüdiger. Alle Achtung!


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
mal wieder ein Teich update.
letzte Woche hatten wir ein Familie mit 7 und 11 Jährigen Kindern zu Gast, die den Schwimmteich ausgiebig genutzt haben. (Natürlcih erst, nachdem sie sich überzeugt haben das die Molchlbabys sie nicht fressen.)
Die haben haben super Arbeit geleistet und ne Menge Sediment in den Filtergraben transportiert.
Das Wasser ist nach wie vor sehr schön klar, auch nach dem aufwirbeln vielleicht eine halbe Stunde später.
  
Diese Woche war aber eher nicht so warm mit einigen Gewittern. 
Temperatur 21 °C
Leitfähigkeit 272 µS
pH 7.4 (wieder etwas gesunken, ich habe diese Woche nichts reingeschmissen)
KH 8 wie gehabt
GH5
CO2 12 mg/L passt zum leicht tieferen pH 
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
K 21 mg/L etwas gestiegen, darum gab es danach auch wieder etwas Harnstoff entsprechend 1.5 mg/L Nitrat aufs Teichwasser.
Mg 6 mg/L wie gehabt
O2 6 mg/L mit den üblichen vorbehalten. Ich habe vor 2 Stunden gemessen und das Gläschen stehen lassen, zeigt immer noch 6 mg/L an. Ich hätte ja damit gerechnet, dass die Verfärbung Richtung 8 mg/L (maximaler Wert geht, weil Luftsauerstoff dazukommt.)
Mein Pflanzen am Teichrand werden schon langsam gelber, vor allem die Zwergbinze, deswegen gibt es diese Woche mal etwas mehr. Leider ist der Zucker grade aus . Aber ist sicher gesünder so.
Auch wenn es dieses Jahr bei mir weniger __ Libellen gab, sind doch ein paar vorbeigekommen:
      Eine rote und ein Blaupfeil wollten noch nicht aufs Bild.
Hier mal meine Seerose, die dieses Jahr auf Diät ist. Hat erst einmal im Frühjahr etwas bekommen. Mehr Platz bekommt sie bei mir nicht.
  

ein schönes Wochenende

Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> pH 7.4 (wieder etwas gesunken, ich habe diese Woche nichts reingeschmissen


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
diese Woche war ich wirklich gespannt auf die Wasserwerte. Es hat zwar hier nicht die riesen Überschwemmung gegeben wie in der Eifel, aber es hat ganz ordentlich geregnet.
Und man sieht es sehr deutlich:
Temperatur 20.6 °C das ist ähnlich
Leitfähigkeit 212 µS runter von 272 µS das ist deutlich, da hat der Regen ganz schön verdünnt.
pH 7.4 bleibt, der ist ja durch KH und CO2 gepuffert, wenn bei abnehmen passiert da nicht viel.
KH 7 runter von 8 °dH 
GH 4 runter von 5 °dH
CO2 6 mg/L der Wert hat sich halbiert.
K 15 mg/L runter von 21 mg/L 
Mg 3 runter von 6 mg/L wobei der Test entweder 3 oder 6 misst, das ist in dem Bereich nicht so genau, gesunken ist er aber deutlich.
NO3 bleibt bei <0.5 mg/L
Also gab es wieder ein Häppchen mit 22 g Harnstoff würde maximal 2 mg/L NO3 ergeben und 60 g Zucker, damit der CO2 Wert nicht weiter abschmiert.

Der Teich ist klar, aber in der sehr flachen Zone haben sich ein paar Fadenalgen angesiedelt. Genau da werde ich mal ein bisschen Dünger plazieren.
Das meiste kommt wie imer in den Filtergraben.
    

Dann habe ich mal wieder den Filtergraben fotografiert. Ich muss wohl mal wieder bei den Unterwasserpflanzen "mähen".

  
Dem __ Hechtkraut gefällt es bei mir gut, die erste Runde ist verblüht.
  

viele Grüsse und ein schönes trockenes Wochenende

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> ein paar Fadenalgen angesiedelt


 ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## Knipser (18. Juli 2021)

Ich auch nicht.  Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
schon wieder eine Woche rum, diesmal eine schöne sonnige. Heute regnet es aber schon wieder, es gibt aber Pausen.
Der Teich ist klar wie immer in den letzten Wochen und auf meine Algen habe ich nicht genug acht gegeben, die kümmern doch arg.
  
Ich habe letzte Woche ja den Harnstoff in wasser direkt auf die Algen gekippt. Um diese beiden Steine wächst ja nicht viel bei mir. Jetzt stellt sich bei mir ja schon die Frage, ob die Algen keinen Harnstoff mögen, sondern lieber Nitrat. Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einer erklärung, warum Teiche klar sein können, auch wenn genug Nährstoffe für Pflanzen und Algen da sind.

Temperatur war heute 24 °C, sehr schön zum Baden.
Leitfähigkeit 243µS hoch von 212 µS letzter Woche. (Ich habe eine neue Tastatur, die hat ein µ direkt drauf, da kann ich mal angeben und muss kein u benutzen. -und die neue Software kann das sogar. Der Wasserspiegel ist auch wieder gesunken diese Woche.
pH 7.4
KH 8 °dH leicht hoch
CO2 10 mg/L  auch gestiegen
GH 4 °dH bleibt 
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
Die Überraschung war der Kaliumwert 12 runter von 15 mg/L vor 14 Tagen noch 21 mg/L. Ich kann jetzt umstellen auf unverdünntes messen, da kam dann sogar 10 bis 11 mg/L heraus. Bisher habe ich 1:3 verdünnt gemessen.
Da ja bei dem schnellen Kaliumabbau eigentlich Phosphat benötigt wird, habe ich das mal wieder gemessen, zeigte aber nichts an
PO4 <0.02 mg/L
Magnesium ist bei 3 mg/L geblieben
Sauerstoff diesmal im Teich aber wie immer 6 mg/L.

Übberrascht bin ich ja von meiner Seerose. Ich hatte dazu eine Beschreibung, dass ich sie monatlich düngen soll. Sie hat Ende März etwas bekommen, dann Ende April noch mal die halbe Portion und dann nichts mehr. Statt über 10 Blüten sind es jetzt nucr noch 4 gleichzeitig, aber sie soll mir ja nicht den ganzen Teich zuwuchern.
 
Dann blüht auch bei mir der __ Blutweiderich.
  
Ich habe ja auch noch ein bisschen Garten ohne Tich, da blüht grade so schön meine Rose. Da der nächste Schauer im anmarsch war leuchtete das Orange irre. Ich hoffe man sieht es ein bisschen auf dem Bild. Fragt mich nicht, was das für eine Sorte ist. 
 
Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger! 
Deine Rose koennte "Gloria Dei" heißen.
Schau mal unter diesen Namen bei Tante "G"
und mach dir selbst ein Bild davon.


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ron, 
Ich hab noch mal gesucht, wo du dir schon Mühe gibst. Die Gloria Dei ist mehr rosa. 
Dies müsste "Lady Emma Hamilton" sein. Kann sein, dass die Farbe nicht gut rüberkommt ich hab heute mit ziemlich falschen Einstellungen fotografiert.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
Heute nur ein kurzes update,
Teich ist nach wie vor klar. 
 
Temperatur sehr angenehme 24 °C
Leitfähigkeit 230 uS, noch mal leicht gesunken, es regnet halt was mehr dieses Jahr
KH 8
PH 7.4
CO2 8 mg/L
GH 4
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
Mg 3 mg/L bleibt
Überraschen ist Kalium noch mal gefallen auf 8 mg/L
Jetzt hab ich gar keinen Grund mehr, was in den Teich zu schmeissen und habe es dann auch gelassen. Bin mal gespannt, wie es jetzt weiter geht mit dem Kalium.
Was mach ich den dann am Samstag?
Das ich die Unterwasserpflanzen mal mähen müsste hab ich ja schon geschrieben, müsste ich nur auch mal machen, morgen regnet es aber schon wieder.
 
Der Rest vom Filtergraben wächst auch sehr schön.
 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Das ich die Unterwasserpflanzen mal mähen müsste hab ich ja schon geschrieben, müsste ich nur auch mal machen, morgen regnet es aber schon wieder.


Aber Rüdiger! Mit einer Wathose und mit Regenjacke ist das doch kein Problem, oder?


----------



## Rhz69 (31. Juli 2021)

Wathose hab ich, du bist herzlich eingeladen, gibt auch nen warmes Bier nachher


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Juli 2021)

zwei Stunden und 51 Minuten bis Binzen.
Das is mir jetzt ein bisschen spät. Und ich habe auch schon zwei Gläser roten Italiener verkostet.

Aber danke für die Einladung.


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Aug. 2021)

Hallo,

hab ja länger nichts mehr hier von mir hören lassen, gemessen habe ich natürlich. Es gibt diesmal eine Tabelle.
Gab es die Funktion eigentlich in der alten Software? Bin gespannt, wie das aussieht und was ihr dazu sagt.


Wert (Einheit)/Datum7. August​14. August​21.August​28.August​PH7.6​7.6​7.6​7.6​KH (°dH)8​7​7​7​CO2 (mg/L)6​10​8​8​GH (°dH)4​4​4​4​Mg (mg/L)3​3​2​2​K (mg/L)9​11​11​10​NO3 (mg/L)<0.05​<0.05​<0.05​<0.05​Leitfähigkeit (µS)229​244​238​232​Temperatur (°C)21​26​24​20​Fe (mg/L)-​-​-​<0.1​Harnstoffzugabe (g)-​22​22​22​Zucker-​50​70​50​

Die Bilder sind auch zur Zeit der Messung aufgenommen, viel hat sich nicht getan.
    

An den Temperaturen sieht man, dass es Herbst wird.
Ich weiss nicht, ob man das auf den Fotos so gut sieht, ich habe so einen Leichten Algenflaum, an den Wanden und ein bisschen am Boden. Das sieht schon fast nach dem "Winterfell meines Teiches aus. Das Wasser ist aber extrem klar. Wenn man schwimmen geht wirbelt man aber mehr auf, das ist denke ich auch mehr als letztes Jahr um die Zeit. am Rand haben sich ein paar grüne Fadenalgen gebildet, die aber allem Anschein nach keinen Harnstoff mögen. Wenn ich den Harnstoff direkt (in Wasser gelöst) draufkippe werden es mindestens nicht mehr ich denke sie verschwinden sogar. Ich glaube aber nicht, das der so eine Art Giftwirkung hat, es fördert nur die Pflanzen in der Nähe.
Meine Pflanzen scheinen auch den Herbst einzuleiten. Da gibt es schon einiges an braunen Blättern. Wie jedes Jahr stelle ich mir die Frage, ob vor allem die Zwergbinze schon durch ist oder ob Nährstoff fehlt. Sie hat geblüht, hätte also ihren biologischen Job erfüllt für dieses Jahr. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?
 
Da meine Kaliumwerte leicht angestiegen sind, habe ich doch noch wieder Harnstoff in den Teich gegeben. Um den pH Wert stabil zu halten gab es etwas Zucker. Die Menge habe ich nicht genau berechnet sondern einfach mal etwas reingegeben. Die Harnstoffmenge stammt von dem Kaliumanstieg um 2 mg/L Anfang August. Da die Pflanzen etwa so viel Nitrat brauchen wie Kalium, habe ich einfach mal für 2 mg/L Nitrat Stickstoff zugegeben. Das sind bei mir die 22 g. Es hat auf jeden Fall nicht mehr Fadenalgen gegeben.
Bevor jetzt wieder Tips zu mehr Technik kommen, das ist völlig OK für mich, wer noch saubereres Wasser will muss dann wohl in mehr Technik investieren, wobei ein bisschen besser geht es auf meinem Weg sicher noch. Ich arbeite dran.
Heute habe ich mich entschlossen noch etwas Mikronährstoffe nachzugeben. Ich wollte schauen, ob eventuell den Pflanzen noch etwas anderes fehlt. Mal schauen. Deswegen auch der Eisenwert heute, nicht überraschend ist Eisen (Fe) nicht nachweisbar. Ich verwende da einen Mix für Aquarien, der auch für Garnelen zugelassen ist, sollte nicht giftig sein. Ich bin aber trotzdem nicht so begeistert, da darin immer Zusatzstoffe sind "Chelate" die die Mineralien in Lösung halten. Das ist dann eher nicht mehr natürlich.

Jetzt blüht auf jeden fall mal meine __ Thalia, immer wieder schön.

 

Eine Pflanze glaubt wohl, nach dem verregneten Sommer ist schon wieder Frühling.
 

ein schönes Wochenende
Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (28. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger! 
Eventuell liegt es einfach am System bzw Ausführung der Filterung. 
Ich glaube nicht das du mehr Technik brauchst. 
Dein Pflanzen Filter oder Strecke nimmt im Moment den Mulm aus dem Teich auf. 
Dann geht es los, irgendwann ist der Erste Meter verstopft und duengt den übrigen Pflanzen Filter und auch den Teich und du wirst nicht mehr selig. 

Wenn der Pflanzen Filter umgebaut wird braucht es auch keine Technik, außer die Pumpe. 

Wenn der Pflanzen Filter auf zwei Stufen umgebaut wird sollten etliche Probleme weichen. 

Zwei Stufig heißt 60 cm tief und bei 30 cm eine Wasser durch lässige Trennung verbauen. 
Dh entweder mit Bretter oder Rasen Borde flach gelegt. 
Dann stehen die Pflanzen auf der oberen Etage und in der unteren Etage bleibt der Mulm liegen. 
Die gelösten Nährstoffe werden die Pflanzen bedienen ohne das du eine Anstauung von Sedimente hast,weil sich alles im unteren Teil absetzt. 

Für den Einlauf benutzt man einen Blumen Topf ohne Boden, den entfernst du einfach mit einer Stichsäge. 
Dadurch wird der Eintrag von Sauerstoff und CO2 gewährleistet für die Pflanzen. 
Das Wasser muss dann unten durch wo Mulm zum erliegen kommt. 
Der Ausgang ist dann wieder ein Überlauf wie du ihn jetzt vermutlich hast. 

Die Reinigung erfolgt über 40 HT-ROHR mit einem 90 ° Bogen, das Rohr sollte leicht drehbar sein. 
Auf diesen Rohr passt dann ein Schlammsauger oder Nass Sauger. 

@Opa Graskop hat auch nach dieser Empfehlung gebaut und ist sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis seines Wassers.


----------



## samorai (28. Aug. 2021)

Ich danke dir Silvio für dein Like, man ist ja nicht immer auf den Laufenden. 
Aber anders herum was soll man schreiben, wenn es funktioniert.


----------



## Opa Graskop (28. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber anders herum was soll man schreiben, wenn es funktioniert.


So ist es.
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nen Teichsauger besorge, um nur so aus
Neugier mal zu sehen, ob sich über den Sommer da unten was abgelagert hat.
Die Pflanzen gedeihen jedenfalls gut, das Wasser ist klar und die Wasserwerte top.
Also klare Kauf Bauempfehlung von mir!


----------



## samorai (28. Aug. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nen Teichsauger besorge, um nur so aus
> Neugier mal zu sehen, ob sich über den Sommer da unten was abgelagert hat.


Dafür genügt auch ein Nasssauger, der ist nicht so teuer.


----------



## Rhz69 (13. März 2022)

Hallo,

da habe ich schon so lange getrödelt mit dem Eintrag und dann ist er auch verloren gegangen. Wenn ich ihn nur früher geschrieben hätte.
Also noch mal der Nachtrag vom letzten Jahr.
Ich hatte im September noch einmal gemessen:

pH 7.6
KH 7
CO2 8 mg/L
GH 4
Kalium (K) 9 mg/L
Magnesium Mg 3 mg/L
Eisen Fe 0.1 mg/L
NO3 <0.5 mg/L

da war nicht viel passiert. Bevor ich die Pumpe rausgenommen habe und den Filtergraben abgeerntet habe am 19 November habe ich dann noch einmal gemessen.

 
pH 7.4
KH 7
CO2 10 mg/L
GH 5
K *15 mg/L*
Mg 3 mg/L
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
Leitfähigkeit war 255 µS
Temperatur 7.5°C

Der Kaliumwert war da schon deutlich wieder angestiegen. Die Pflanzen waren schon im "Auflöseprozess". Da arbeite ich dieses Jahr noch einmal dran.
Ich stelle mal ein Bild von meiner Ernte ein 22 m3 Teich davon knapp 3 m3 Filtergraben ergaben diese Menge. Zweimal Biotonne voll und es war weg, mein Strauchschnitt war mehr.

 

Im Februar habe ich dann mal wieder gemessen, mich hat vor allem der Filtergraben interessiert.
pH 7.2
KH 7
CO2 22 mg/L
GH 6
K 15 mg/L
Mg 1 mg/L
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
Temperatur 4.5°C
Leitfähigkeit 265µS
Zeige Anhang 256547 
Der Teich hatte 6 °C und 295 µS.
Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr sind die Wasserwerte nicht so weit auseindergelaufen. Ich hatte auch alle klappen im Saugsammler auf, nicht nur den Bodenauslauf, wie im letzten Jahr hatte ich da vergessen wieder zu öffnen).

Gestern habe ich die Pumpe wieder eingebaut und mal einen Tag (7:30 -17:30) laufen lassen und heute dann wieder gemessen.
Temperatur 11 °C, da war ich überrascht. Es hatte zwar am Nachmittag 16°C bei uns, aber Nachts ist es noch sehr kalt und bis vorletzte Nacht auch immer Frost und ein bisschen Eis auf dem Filtergraben.
Leitfähigkeit war 280 µS, die Sonne ist zwar schön, aber bei uns ist schon wieder alles trocken, dem Teich fehlt auch etwas Wasser. Entweder heute Nacht regnet es oder ich fülle etwas nach.
pH 7.6
CO2 12 mg/L da wächst wohl schon etwas
KH hat nur bis 3 gereicht, dann waren die Tropfen alle 
GH 6, da muss ich neues besorgen, der rote Farbstoff verabschiedet sich langsam. Ich überlege ja, ob ich nicht mal was über die Testreagenzien schreibe. Ich verwende die einfach weiter. In der Regel sehe ich, ob sie noch OK sind. Ich weiss natürlich auch meistens, wie die funktionieren.
Kalium bleibt bei 15 mg/L
Nitrat NO3 bei <0.5 mg/L, wobei ich eine ganz leichte Färbung meine gesehen zu haben....
Ich habe dann mal Nitrit (NO2) gemessen, der Test zeigt aber beim entsalzten Wasser schon 0.1 mg/L an, das gleich auch am Teich.
Magnesium war 3 mg/L oder hat mein CO2 vom Februar Magnesium gelöst?
ich habe dann schon mal etwa 1 g Harnstoff in den Teich gepackt, mal schauen, ob die Backies schon arbeiten. Ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen sind ja schon grün. Das ergäbe im übrigen ca 0.1 mg/L Nitrit (NO2)

eine schöne Woche wünscht
Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. März 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ich überlege ja, ob ich nicht mal was über die Testreagenzien schreibe. Ich verwende die einfach weiter. In der Regel sehe ich, ob sie noch OK sind. Ich weiss natürlich auch meistens, wie die funktionieren.


Hallo Rüdiger,
das wäre toll.


----------



## Rhz69 (27. März 2022)

Hallo,
Mal wieder ein update, ich weiss zwar noch nicht, ob ich wieder so viel messe, wie letztes Jahr, aber mal schauen.
Könnte sein, das mich etwas kleines schwarz weisses abhält. Sie findet den Teich schon mal spannend.

 

Mein Standardbild sieht schon mal so aus. Der Teich ist klar, da nicht alzuviel Wasser hat, arbeitet der Skimmer nicht ganz sauber, so dass Staub und Blütenstaub auf dem Teich nicht gleich verschwindet.
 
Den Boden habe ich heute fast sauber bekommen und jetzt müsste ich die Reste vom letzten Jahr noch wegschneiden.
Nachdem ich letzte Woche 8 g Harnstoff zugegeben und 1 bis 2 m3 Trinkwasser nachgefüllt habe hatte ich heute doch etwas überraschend nur noch 12 mg/L Kalium runter von 15 mg/L. 1,5 könnte die Verdünnung sein. Mal schauen wie es weier geht. Heute noch mal 12 g Harnstoff und 1 bis 2 m3 Wasser. 
Bei uns hat seit 1 Monat nu die Sonne geschienen, Ausnahme war der Saharasand, so gelb hab ich den Himmel noch nie gesehen.
Das war mein Skimmer danach.
 
Wasserwerte heute

 
Temperatur 14,6 °C
Leitfähigkeit 301 uS, letzte Woche 280, das meiste dürfte die Verdampfung sein, mein Trinkwasser hat 350 uS.
PH 7,6
GH 6  hoch von etwa (frischer Test und Verdampfung
KH 8 
CO2 12 mg 
O2 8 BIS 10 mg/L neuer Test, hab aber noch nicht morgens gemessen. Ich kann also noch nicht sagen, was er taugt. Der Wert ist von heute um etwa 12 Uhr. 
Nitrat war bei < 0,5 mg/L deswegen die oben erwähnten 12 g Harnstoff.
Ich habe mir noch ein paar Sumpfdeckelschnecken besorgt. Eine einheimische Schnecke, die auch filtriert, aber wenn es klar ist nimmt sie Bewuchs/Algen, aber keine Pflanzen. Muschel für Arme. Also, wenn der Teich klar ist lag es an denen und nicht an mir.  
Ich mache ja wenig Wasserwechsel, da wollte ich mal zeigen, was das mit dem Wasser macht. Hier ein Foto im Wasserglas im Vergleich zu meinem Trinkwasser.
Ohne den Vergleich sieht es völlig farblos aus, so sieht man einen leichten gelbstich. In meinem "sandfarbenen" Teich sieht man das eh nicht.

Bei mir fängt das Teichjahr mit den Sumpfdotterblumen an. Die stehen nahe am Haus vor der Mauer zum Nachbarn in Südausrichtung.
 
Und das ist der Anfang meiner Wiese.
 
Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Mai 2022)

Hallo, 
meine Projekte haben mir in letzter Zeit doch etwas wenig Zeit gelassen und auch der Teich hat weniger Zuwendung bekommen.
Jetzt bekomme ich aber so langsam wieder Luft. Gemessen habe ich aber weniger unternommen. Für meine Runde um den Teich habe ich aber schon eine Vertretung. 

 

Gemessen habe ich vor 2 Wochen, 26. April und heute wieder. Dazwischen hat es ganz schön geregnet bei uns, den Leitwert hatte ich aber Ende April nicht notiert, war deutlich über 300 uS. Jetzt ist er runter auf 236 uS.
Die Temperatur war heute 18 °C, es wird so langsam mit dem Badewetter, soll auch diese Woche ein paar warme Tage geben, mal schauen.
pH ist bei 7.6 der sollte sich ja auch durch Regen nicht so sehr ändern, wenn der Rest stimmt. So sauer wie in den 80ern ist der Regen nicht mehr. GH 4 runter von 5, KH bleibt bei 7, wobei die 7 heute knapp war, hat bei 6 schon fast umgeschlagen. CO2 ist gemessen bei 12 mg/L. Ich habe, wir schon erwähnt einen neuen Sauerstofftest der Gehalt war diesmal bestimmt 10 mg/L, das Maximum des Tests . Letztes mal war ich bei 8-10 mg/L. Da warte ich aber darauf, dass die Temperaturen steigen. Bei den kühlen Temperaturen, bin ich ja noch bei der Sättigung. Nitrat habe ich nicht gemessen, da ich nichts reingegeben habe, Kalium ist von 12 auf 9 gefallen. Das entspricht schon fast zu genau der Verdünnung von 300 uS auf 236 uS. Heute habe ich mal wieder 12 g Harnstoff reingegeben zusammen mit 70 g Zucker. 
Eher aus dem Grund, dass ich so den Eindruck habe die Pflanzen kommen nicht aus den Füssen, als das es die Messwerte hergeben.

Bilder heute aus einer anderen Perspektive, es steht ein Baugerüst an meinem Haus. Ich hoffe es wird niemandem schwindelig bei dem Foto. Das ist übrigens der ganze Garten, so als Vorschlag für Leute mit kleinerem Grundstück. Es ginge sicher auch noch mit etwas weniger Rasen...
 
Es gibt aber auch noch eines aus fast der üblichen Perspektive. Das Wasser schön klar, ich hätte nur im Frühjahr auch die Schrägen mit abfegen sollen, da blättert der Biofilm/Algenbelag jetzt ab, ich traue mich aber nicht in rauszuholen:
 
Der Nachwuchs in diesem Jahr ist schon mächtig dabei und geht zum Teil schon in die Tiefe. Ein paar Beinansätze habe ich auch schon gesehen.
 
Und auch diese Teichbewohner sind schwer beschäftigt, das möchte ich jetzt nicht alles rausholen und wegschmeissen.
 
Viel Spass an euren Teichen und an solchen, die es werden wollen,
Rüdiger


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Es ginge sicher auch noch mit etwas weniger Rasen...


Klar doch, 
Rest Rasen weg, Beton hin, und grün anstreichen 
Dann kannste den Rasenmäher verkaufen.


----------



## Rhz69 (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo, im Augenblick komme ich nicht so richtig dazu, mich um meinen Teich zu kümmern oder hier etwas zu schreiben. (Dafür habe ich jetzt eine Solaranlage auf dem Dach).
Meine Wasserwerte sind etwa so geblieben wie bisher, mal wieder eine Liste

pH 7.6, war letzte Woche bei 8.0
KH 7
GH 4
CO2 10 mg/L
O2 10 mg/L
K 9 mg/L, war letzte Woche bei 10
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
Temperatur 22 °C
Leitfähigkeit 241 uS.

Ich habe mal wieder 12 g Harnstoff und 65 g Zucker reingegeben. Der Teich ist ganz leicht trüber und vor allem auf dem Boden löst sich der "Biofilm" ab. ganz wenig Fadenalgen gibt es auch. Sieht man auf dem Bild eher nicht. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr mache ich mit dem Harnstoff immer Zucker mit rein, da die Pflanzen beim Wachsen für den Stickstoff im Harnstoff viel CO2 aufnehmen. Für mein weiches Wasser war der pH von 8 letzte Woche eher schon zu hoch.
Die __ wasserschraube ist dieses Jahr sehr zurückhaltend, das __ Laichkraut ist OK. __ Hechtkraut und __ Pfeilkraut sind schnell hochgewachsen und beschatten den Filtergraben. Ich habe diese Jahr sehr spät mit dem Harnstoff angefangen. Das Frühjahr war aber auch kühler als letztes Jahr.
 
Aber auch ich hab ja den Teich nicht zum messen, Badetemperatur hat er jetzt und der Abend am Teich ist immer noch etwas besonderes. BIlder von den Kaulquappen gibt es nicht mehr, die sind schon ausgezogen und die letzten haben ein Entenpärchen dezimiert. Aber es hüpft immer mal wieder auf unserem Rasen.
 
Heute Morgen, dachte ich erst, da sitzt ein __ Nachtfalter, bis er die Flügel ausgeklappt hat.
 
Und dann musste ich noch ein Bild von den __ Nelken machen. Unser Welpe tritt die konsequent platt. Die stehen aber auch immer so in den Weg rein.
  
Einen schönen Feiertag von
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2022)

Schon wieder zwei Wochen nichts geschrieben.
Heute war dann trotz Sommertag Zeit für einen Computer. 38°C um vier Nachmittags, war auch mit Teich eher Drinnen-Wetter.
Auch der Teich hatte 29°.
Das lange Wochenende hab ich genutzt und den Biofilm reduziert, oder soll ich es Alge nennen? 
 
Wenn ich es drin lasse steigt es irgendwann hoch und landet im Skimmer.
Ist auf jeden Fall 1 cm dick.
  
Das "Werkzeug" liegt daneben. Wenn man es so entfernt bleibt es zusammen, wenn es hochsteigt zerfällt es relativ schnell. Das Werkzeug ist irgendein Plastikstück, das ich mal aufgehoben habe, da gibt es sicher besseres.
 
Wenn ich das im Garten verteile frisst der junge Hund das, ich hoffe die Biotonne überlebt die fünf Eimer.
 
Sonst ist der Teich nur ganz leicht trüb, ist aber auch dauernd jemand zu Schwimmen drin.
Die Wasserwerte
Temperatur 29.5 °C
Leitfähigkeit 254 uS
PH 8.0
KH 7 
CO2 12 , dann neues Fläschen benuzt nur noch 6 mg/L, muss ich wirklich mal was drüber schreiben.
GH 4
O2 10 mg/L
K 10 mg/L
Mg 2 mg/L
NO3 < 0,5 mg/L

Da muss ich wieder Stickstoff und Magnesium nachschiessen. Auch Zucker kommt noch rein, damit der pH nicht noch mehr steigt.

Heute Morgen wurde ich aber von den __ Libellen entschädigt.   
Der Filtergraben ist blau
 
Und eine ehemalige Kaulquappe ist mir auch über den Weg gehüpft.
 
Nach dem Fototermin im Einmachglas durfte das Model weiterhüpfen.
Noch einen schönen Restabend

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusmmen,
Ich bin ja wirklich schlampig dieses Jahr, schon wieder einen Monat her.
immerhin habe ich mich mehr um den Teich gekümmert.
Letztes Jahr hat mich jemand gefragt, wo ich den hin möchte und da bin ich jetzt über etwas gestolpert, was sich für mich auszuprobieren lohnt. Auf Empfehlung aus diesem Forum habe ich mir mal das Buch "Aquarienwasser" von H.-J. Krause gebraucht gekauft. Meine Ausgabe ist von 1990. Eine Lieferadresse ist noch VEB-Labortechnik Ilmenau...
Dort wird von einem Ionenstandardverhältnis in Süsswassser gesprochen. Eigentlich verwunderlich, aber mit wenigen Ausnahmen sind die Verhältnisse der Ionen Ca:Na:Mg:K in Wasser gleich. Je nach Härte gibt es mehr oder weniger Ionen, aber die Verhältnisse sind gleich.
Wenn ich dazu komme, mache ich noch ein neues Thema darüber. Man darf das sicher nicht überbewerten, aber für Pflanzen scheint es gut zu sein, Wenn mal grob mehr Calcium als Magnesium und mehr Magnesium als Kalium im Wasser ist.

Da meine Leitfähigkeit eh mit 250 uS immer sehr tief war habe ich dann doch zum einen angefangen etwas die Gesammthärte mit Calciumchlorid(Hydrat) und Magnesiumcarbonat (besser wäre Bittersalz, aber MgCO3) habe ich noch. Das überlege ich schon länger, da für die __ Schnecken meist GH über 6 nicht schlecht ist und ich wenigstens mal GH etwa gleich der KH (Karbonathärte) haben wollte. Mit Calcium um 1 °dH erhöht und im Verhältnis 3:1 Ca:Mg noch Magnesium nachgegeben.

Leitfähigkeit von 254 auf 306 µS.
pH vorher schon wieder von 8 auf 7.6 gebracht, ist dann geblieben
CO2 von 6 auf 10 gebracht, jetzt wieder auf 8 mg/L gesunken, (rechnerisch von 2 mg/L bei pH 8 auf 5.1 mg/L bei pH 7.6 erhöht.
KH war die ganze Zeit 7
GH von 4 auf 6 (Erhöhung war 1.5 GH Ca plus Mg)
Mg von 2 mg/L auf 8 mg/L, das passt nicht so ganz wären eigentlich nur 2-3 mg/L Erhöhung gewesen.
K ist von 10 auf 9 mg/L gesunken.
Ca rechnerisch aus GH von 25 mg/L auf 30 mg/L gestiegen (da fehlen jetzt die Mg Mengen)
Nitrat bei <0.5 mg/ L trotz wöchentlicher Zugabe von 12 g Harnstoff (gibt etwa 1 mg/L Nitrat, wenn es nicht verbraucht wird)

Aus der Leitfähigkeit kann man einen Natriumgehalt von etwa 25 mg/L abschätzen.
Ionenverhältnis bezogen auf Magnesium ist
Ca:Mg:Na:K
3,7:1,0 : 3,1: 1,1
Standardverhältnis wäre
6,1 :1,0 :1,7: 0,6

Es ist immer noch zu viel Kalium für das Magnesium drin.
Calcium müsste bis GH 9 erhöht werden, da habe ich aber auch schon von 4:1 oder 3:1 auf Magnesium gelesen.
Erstaunlicherweise ist eigentlich zu viel Natrium drin, das war für mich überraschend.

Mein Plan wäre dann das Kalium auf 5 mg zu reduzieren indem ich weiter Harnstoff zugebe und das Kalium in Pflanzen einbaue.
Magnesium werde ich weiter zugeben müssen, um es bei 8mg/L zu halten.
Beim Natrium setzte ich auf den Regen spätestens im Winter, sonst kann ich auch noch mehr Wasserwechsel machen. Im Augenblick ist aber Entnahmeverbot aus den Flüssen und meine Zisterne ist so gut wie leer. Da geize ich sehr auch im Garten.

Jetzt schon mal vielen Dank, wer bis hier durchgehalten hat. Warum finde ich das so spannend. Seit letzter Woche ist mein Teich noch einmal deutlich klarer geworden, es bildet sich weniger Sediment und das hält auch an, seit Temperaturen wieder steigen.

Vor einer Woche
 
Heute
 
Noch zu Entspannung ein Bild von meinem Ufergraben. Der __ Blutweiderich gibt alles
 
Ein schönes Wochenende
Rüdiger


----------



## Ippo (19. Juli 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Da meine Leitfähigkeit eh mit 250 uS immer sehr tief war habe ich dann doch zum einen angefangen etwas die Gesammthärte mit Calciumchlorid(Hydrat) und Magnesiumcarbonat (besser wäre Bittersalz, aber MgCO3) habe ich noch.


Bittersalz hat eine Elementkonzentration von 10% und einer niedrigen Bioverfügbarkeit.

Magnesiumcabonat hat moderate Konzentrationen und eine gute Bioverfügbarkeit.
Wie kann da Bittersalz besser sein? 

Oder wie wäre es mit Magnesiumcitrat oder Magnesiumorotat ?


> Magnesiumcitrat​Diese Magnesiumform, abgeleitet vom Magnesiumsalz der Zitronensäure, hat eine niedrigere Konzentration, aber eine hohe Bioverfügbarkeit (90%).





> Magnesiumorotat​Die wirksamste Form der Magnesium-Ergänzung, die durch die Verwendung der Mineralsalze der Orotsäure entsteht. Sowohl Pflanzen als auch Tiere verwenden Orotate, um DNA und RNA zu erzeugen.
> 
> Umfangreiche wissenschaftliche Forschungen von Dr. Hans A. Nieper, MD zeigen, dass Orotate die Zellmembranen penetrieren können und eine effektive Abgabe des Magnesiumions an die innersten Schichten der zellulären Mitochondrien und des Zellkerns ermöglichen.



Quelle: https://www.die-gesunde-wahrheit.de/2018/02/10/arten-von-magnesium/


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo Ippo,

Es  geht um das Gegenion, bei Bittersalz ist das das Sulfat, bei deinen Vorschlägen ist das eine organische Verbindung. Organisches wird im Wasser relativ schnell zu CO2 abgebaut, es entsteht wieder das Magnesiumcarbonat. 
Das Carbonat erhöht aber KH und ich wollte nur GH und nicht KH erhöhen.
Es spricht nichts dagegen eines von deinen Salzen zu nehmen, der Magnesiumwert steigt. Ich verwende meist Badesalzqualität. Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind ganz schön teuer für einen Teich.
Das Orotat enthält auch noch Stickstoff, wäre bei mir kein Problem, wenn man aber schon Ammonium oder Nitrat zu viel hat, kommt das noch oben drauf.
Bioverfügbarkeit heisst häufig, das es im Verdaungstrakt aufgenommen wird. Bittersalz schlucken macht keinen Spass.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (31. Juli 2022)

So, mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Zahlen und Bilder
Gestern Abend gemessen, die ändern sich garnicht so stark
pH 7.6 ging aber richtung 7.8
KH 7
GH 5, letzte Woche 6
CO2 10 mg/L gemessen (dieser Test ist nur für hohe Werte)
O2 10 mg/L oder noch höher Ende Skala
K 9 mg/L
Mg 8 mg/L
Temperatur 25 °C
Leitfähigkeit 300 uS.
Fast so wie letzte Woche.
Dafür ist der Teich noch mal klarer geworden.

  Irgendwann hat man dann den Eindruck, dass der Teich flacher ist, soweit ist das jetzt. Auch nach dem Schwimmen wird er jetzt nicht trüb. Ein paar dicke Flocken gibt es.
Mein Filtergraben wächst dieses Jahr sehr üppig uns so, wie es sein soll. Am Anfang hoch und gegen Ende deutlich weniger. Ich weiss nicht, ob man das auf dem Foto so sieht. Ich habe ihn mal von hinten fotografiert.

 
In meinem "Kiesfilter" hatte sich ein __ Hechtkraut angesiedelt, das kümmert eher. In diesem Fall ein gutes Zeichen, dass der Filtergraben doch so grade lang genug ist.
Für Teich unentschlossene, so sieht mein Rasen grade aus
 
Aber bei dem Wetter dort, kann ich ihn ja wieder "Englisch" nennen.
Ich schaue mir lieber meinen Teich an.
Mein Wasserfall hat dieses Jahr ein dickes Grasbüschel bekommen. Das wuchs vorne im Pflaster. Hier hat es deutlich mehr Platz. 
 
Es gab natürlich auch wieder etwas für die Pflänzchen 12 g Harnstoff und 50 g Zucker.
Warum mein GH Wert absinnkt und KH bleibt, ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> so sieht mein Rasen grade aus


Boh  Ist der schön grün,  Respekt 
Verrätst du mir dein Geheimnis,  gern auch per PN, wenn es nicht jeder lesen soll.
Unser sieht an den guten Stellen so aus:
 
Die nicht so guten zeig ich lieber nicht


----------



## Rhz69 (31. Juli 2022)

Hallo Rene,
Meine Nachbarn sind Engländer.  

Als Ich das geschrieben habe, hab ich aber auch überlegt, wie der Rasen aussehen würde, wenn ich wöchentlich Bodenproben analysieren würde.
Aber eine Analyse kann ich mir sparen. Der Nährstoff der fehlt, wird chemisch als H2O bezeichnet. Dann noch eine Kühlung einbauen...

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Aug. 2022)

Hallo,
Mal wieder ein paar Eindrücke von mir.
Der Teich ist klar, allerdings musste ich jezt mehrmals mit Trinkwasser nachfüllen und habe ein bisschen den Eindruck, dass der Mulm am Boden mehr wird.
Die ganz grosse Hitze scheint vorbei zu sein und ich hoffe auf Regen am Montag.
Heute haben wir aber sicher noch mal 30° C.

 
In letzter Zeit habe ich einen Käscher die Woche rausgeholt, heute waren es drei. Das Foto war nachher. Das sammelt sich immer in einer Ecke neben dem Bodenauslauf, wenn da nicht viel kleigetier drin ist ist das einfacher rauszuholen, als es in den Bodenauslauf zu schieben. Es verfilzt auch ein bischen, so das es auf dem Gitter liegen bleibt.
Es gibt aber einen, der die Sonne geniesst.
 
Wasserwerte 
Temp 23°C. Mein Apfelbaum wird grösser und beschattet mir morgens den Filtergraben und Mittags den flachen teil des Teiches. Das hat diesen Sommer sicher geholfen, das die Temperaturen nicht so hoch gingen. Letzte Woche bei aussen 39°C waren es 28° C im Teich. Ausserdem habe ich seit Anfang Juni die Pumpe 24 h laufen, damit der Teich nachts etwas abkühlt.
Leitfähigkeit ist bei 308uS.
Heute habe ich vor 10 Uhr gemessen in letzter Zeit war das eher Nachmittags.
PH 7.4 etwas tiefer als sonst
KH 7
GH 6 (ich hatte Magnesium zugegeben und mein Leitungswasser hat GH 10.
CO2 8 mg/L
O2 8 mg/L, so langsam traue ich dem Test, heute war es sicher weniger als 10. Ich habe schon länger den neuen JBL test. Wenn Leben von Fischen daran hängen würde, wäre ich aber vorsichtig.
Mg 6 mg/L hoch von 3 letzte Woche, da hatte ich auch etwas dran gemacht.
K 9 mg/L, steigt zumindest nicht mehr.
Nitrat habe ich mir gespart.
Meine Seerose war dieses Jahr auf Diät, dadurch hat sie nicht die hintere Ecke komplett belegt. Jetzt nur drei bis vier Blüten gleichzeitig und nicht 8. Steht eh ein bisdchen hoch, wie man sieht.
 
Der Filtergraben ist voll von __ Hecht und __ Pfeilkraut. Darunter gibt es aber auch noch Unterwasserpflanzen. Denen gefällt der Schatten garnicht so schlecht. 
Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende (und mir Regen)
Rüdiger


----------

